# The booze-quittin' buddy thread!



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

As I bimble around the forum I note that there are several of us quitting the demon drink in the new year. So I thought it might be productive and encouraging for us to share experiences.

I'm quittin' because I've had a series of rotten colds since September that have really put a dent in my fitness, and therefore in the new year I want to get back to my ideal weight and fitness, and beer, wine and spirits will not help me achieve this.

Also the wine I like to drink is probably slightly beyond my means, so my pocket will also benefit from not buying booze.

What's your motivation?

*UPDATE*

The following list of folk are going sober! At least for January anyway...

@SimonJKH
@bromptonfb
@ColinJ
@BigonaBianchi
@Custom24
@Broughtonblue
@david k
@vickster (from Jan 18th)
@martint235
@MickeyBlueEyes
@Steve H 
@WellyWonkey
@Brad123
@Easytigers
@mooseracer
@Spinney
@Dave 123
@Smeggers II
@4F
@Andrew_Culture
@The Jogger
@speccy1
@mattobrien
@DooDah
@AndyRM
@edindave
@mickle
@eck
@nickyboy
@Freds Dad
@Fubar

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## SimonJKH (27 Dec 2013)

I've been seriously considering a similar plan. I don't like to use my bike too much in the wet as it doesn't seem to be good for it, so exercise takes a hit, the weight starts to creep up, and booze does represent calories I could spare... if I have the mental fortitude!!!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Dec 2013)

I told people I was doing the quit & diet thing as another enforced spell off the bike is looming. Cue 2 bottles of rather nice whisky for Christmas so (purely not to offend the givers of course) I'm doing rationing rather than quitting totally.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Dec 2013)

Im doing this, I failed last year but managed 3 or 4 months iirc.

My reasons are to prepare for the Paris Brest Paris by completing a SR and have paid for my entries to some Audax's. I'll be commuting at least 6000 miles alone as well. Tbh as well I've noticed this last few months my mood dips for about a week when I've been out with the lads on a session.


----------



## RussellZero (27 Dec 2013)

I want to do the same but the timing's awful - there's more booze, chocs and temptation in the house than has been all year, and the weather's not been the nicest for getting long rides in! I might have a really strong push from Jan for 3 months to lose everything I've put on in the last 6 weeks. As for motivation - just getting back to feeling how I did when I was training should do it! Well good luck anyway...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

SimonJKH said:


> I've been seriously considering a similar plan. I don't like to use my bike too much in the wet as it doesn't seem to be good for it, so exercise takes a hit, the weight starts to creep up, and booze does represent calories I could spare... if I have the mental fortitude!!!!



Your bike should be great in the wet! Have you fitted any mudguards?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I told people I was doing the quit & diet thing as another enforced spell off the bike is looming. Cue 2 bottles of rather nice whisky for Christmas so (purely not to offend the givers of course) I'm doing rationing rather than quitting totally.



I did consider this, but in reality I'm already rationing, just quite generously.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Im doing this, I failed last year but managed 3 or 4 months iirc.
> 
> My reasons are to prepare for the Paris Brest Paris by completing a SR and have paid for my entries to some Audax's. I'll be commuting at least 6000 miles alone as well. Tbh as well I've noticed this last few months my mood dips for about a week when I've been out with the lads on a session.



The mood thing is another motivator for me, if I don't drink anything at all I'm always more chipper in the mornings!


----------



## stevey (27 Dec 2013)

This time last year i gave up for weight issues having reached my desired weight bar a few xmas lbs, this xmas day i treated myself to a small glass of red wine low alcohol.

Haven't missed it at all and suprised myself how easy i found it just to stop.

My cycling and fitness have taken the place of beer/ale and crap food.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2013)

I was drinking too much beer, too often, in the run up to my hospitalisation in August 2012. That near-fatal illness was a big wake-up call so I decided to give up alcohol until I was fit and well again, and could afford it.

Results?

I have lost 3.5 stone in weight
I have probably saved over £2,000
I haven't had any hangovers!
I am no longer looking bleary-eyed and knackered
Apart from issues connected to my clotting, I have not been ill - no colds, flu, general bugs
I have been less depressed than I normally am
So, I am going to keep it up into 2014, and perhaps forever! (I do fancy a couple of nights a week of moderate boozing, but I worry about slipping back into my old habits.)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> this xmas day i treated myself to a small glass of red wine low alcohol.



Isn't that just grape juice?


----------



## stevey (27 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Isn't that just grape juice?



Well yes I suppose.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Well yes I suppose.



I'm not being mean BTW, just silly. I like the idea that an apple is non-alcoholic cider


----------



## s7ephanie (27 Dec 2013)

i gave up drinking when i was married, we used to have weekends away with another couple, also drinkers and we had to look at the photos the following week to see where we had been !!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> i gave up drinking when i was married, we used to have weekends away with another couple, also drinkers and we had to look at the photos the following week to see where we had been !!!!



Lummy!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Dec 2013)

Good luck with this peeps.

I have been T Total for about 8 years now and I dont miss it at all. I did have a few points in Lochranza on My Le Jog this year to celebrate the trip, but nothing since then at all. I just don't need alcohol in my life on any level. I've seen the damage it does to health, relationships, fitness, mood, finances and it's not for me. Most people I meet are drinkers, many excessively so even though they are in denial about it. I get a lot of people' transferring' their emotional need for alcohol onto me to make them feel better, by which I mean people trying to make me have a beer instead of a lime soda in a pub etc, or assuming that I'm no fun to be with because I don't share their alcoholic habits/humour etc. I have no problem with others drinking, just don't try to make me or make me feel bad for not joining in.

Giving up for me was an overnight thing. I didnt decide to do it, I just stopped and never went back. No big deal, it wasn't tough.

So I wish you all the best in the non alcohol world, it's a lot more fun !


----------



## derrick (27 Dec 2013)

I only drink to be sociable, so i won't be giving it up i enjoy a beer or two, it's my only vice.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Dec 2013)

derrick said:


> I only drink to be sociable, so i won't be giving it up i enjoy a beer or two, it's my only vice.




Nothing wrong at all with choosing to having a drink with friends etc...

but this thing about drinking _'to be social'_...I think alcohol isn't a pre requisite to being sociable...just saying.


----------



## Custom24 (27 Dec 2013)

I went tee total 18 months ago.
I have lost 3 stone. I used to be 15. The cycling alone was not getting rid of the weight that quickly.
For me, trying to ration it was not working. There were too many excuses. It's easier to say to people, and to myself, that I just don't drink, rather than that I am trying to cut down.
I used to actually like the feeling of being tipsy. Now, I find that prospect slightly repulsive. What I do miss is the first taste of a cold beer or the first sip of wine. But it's worth it.
Go for it.


----------



## Roadrider48 (27 Dec 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Good luck with this peeps.
> 
> I have been T Total for about 8 years now and I dont miss it at all. I did have a few points in Lochranza on My Le Jog this year to celebrate the trip, but nothing since then at all. I just don't need alcohol in my life on any level. I've seen the damage it does to health, relationships, fitness, mood, finances and it's not for me. Most people I meet are drinkers, many excessively so even though they are in denial about it. I get a lot of people' transferring' their emotional need for alcohol onto me to make them feel better, by which I mean people trying to make me have a beer instead of a lime soda in a pub etc, or assuming that I'm no fun to be with because I don't share their alcoholic habits/humour etc. I have no problem with others drinking, just don't try to make me or make me feel bad for not joining in.
> 
> ...


I quite agree. Also the "go on, go on, one won't kill you" brigade.


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Dec 2013)

how I need this thread!!
I know I drink way too much and reached just over 18 stone. I also feel really down and have felt this way for a few months. I posted a thread on here in about September saying I had lost all interest in cycling (http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/help-advice-encouragment-needed-please.140120/) . so a week a go I decided to pack in booze on new years day, and get back in shape again. but everyone I have told have done nothing but mock, seeing this thread makes me hope I might get some encouragement at last!
when I packed in smoking 20+ years ago it was an instant thing, no cutting down then quitting, straight from a smoker to a non smoker overnight. really I hope I can do this with alcohol. don't go out much so its 95% drinking at home in front of the tv,
p.s shameful plug but please see my thread in the classified wanted section re turbo parts, this would be a massive help if any body can help


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2013)

Broughtonblue said:


> how I need this thread!!
> I know I drink way too much and reached just over 18 stone. I also feel really down and have felt this way for a few months. I posted a thread on here in about September saying I had lost all interest in cycling (http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/help-advice-encouragment-needed-please.140120/) . so a week a go I decided to pack in booze on new years day, and get back in shape again. but everyone I have told have done nothing but mock, seeing this thread makes me hope I might get some encouragement at last!
> when I packed in smoking 20+ years ago it was an instant thing, no cutting down then quitting, straight from a smoker to a non smoker overnight. really I hope I can do this with alcohol. don't go out much so its 95% drinking at home in front of the tv,
> p.s shameful plug but please see my thread in the classified wanted section re turbo parts, this would be a massive help if any body can help



Smoking is the other reason to stop. I haven't been a full addicted habitual smoker for about a decade but as soon as I get some hooch down me the urge to smoke rises massively.


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Smoking is the other reason to stop. I haven't been a full addicted habitual smoker for about a decade but as soon as I get some hooch down me the urge to smoke rises massively.


as I said, packing in smoking posed no problem at all, really hope I can do this, not just for me but my family as well


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2013)

i've been tee total for 5 yrs now after having one all mighty all day session at a works BBQ. The next day i said thats it, i'm never drinking again and stuck to it. I don't miss it one bit and i used to drink 6 nights a week at my bro's pub while helping him out.


----------



## Roadrider48 (27 Dec 2013)

Broughtonblue said:


> how I need this thread!!
> I know I drink way too much and reached just over 18 stone. I also feel really down and have felt this way for a few months. I posted a thread on here in about September saying I had lost all interest in cycling (http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/help-advice-encouragment-needed-please.140120/) . so a week a go I decided to pack in booze on new years day, and get back in shape again. but everyone I have told have done nothing but mock, seeing this thread makes me hope I might get some encouragement at last!
> when I packed in smoking 20+ years ago it was an instant thing, no cutting down then quitting, straight from a smoker to a non smoker overnight. really I hope I can do this with alcohol. don't go out much so its 95% drinking at home in front of the tv,
> p.s shameful plug but please see my thread in the classified wanted section re turbo parts, this would be a massive help if any body can help


Listen my friend! You do what you gotta do and to hell with everyone else.
Do what makes you feel happy, not what you think makes others happy.
Good luck and I really hope you do achieve what you want.


----------



## skyair (27 Dec 2013)

haven't had a drink since xmas 2012 so just over a year use to drink and smoke heavy.glad they are both way behind me now.I am so much happier and fitter.i have lost 16 kilos and will be fighting in Thailand in febuary[muay thai].when I was drinking I couldn't even crawl out of bed now I can run 14 miles before breakfast and come back and do an hour heavy bag work all this would have been impossible for me if I was still drinking


----------



## Peteaud (27 Dec 2013)

I am pretty much T Total.

I do have the odd Whiskey on ice and a cider here and there but other than that no boooze.


----------



## david k (27 Dec 2013)

I'm quitting for 2 months to try and help lose weight. I tend to eat a lot the day after drinking and all the wrong things. Even without a hangover i struggle to ride many miles even if i do get out.

It also sometimes gives me palpitations which cannot be good, im guessing maybe due to blood pressure. I also have an under active thyroid due to previous graves disease which can also develop further issues and im sure booze doesnt help.

I have quit before for three months and it did make a big difference to how i felt physically and mentally, you end up feeling a lot happier

Id like to cut down but i like a good drink so its all or nothing, wish i could drink moderately but im not able to. When i quit before i really missed it for around 1 to 2 weeks and then wasnt bothered at all, Jan and Feb are generally easier as there are less social events going on


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Dec 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Nothing wrong at all with choosing to having a drink with friends etc...
> 
> but this thing about drinking _'to be social'_...I think alcohol isn't a pre requisite to being sociable...just saying.


In my case no alcohol needed, I'm enough of a chatterbox without it. Double espresso, now, that's not bad for you ... or is it?


----------



## edwardd67 (27 Dec 2013)

I've not touched a drop since 20th September 2012, I'll not lie its not been easy.
Good luck guys and girls


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Dec 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> In my case no alcohol needed, I'm enough of a chatterbox without it. Double espresso, now, that's not bad for you ... or is it?


Depends which research paper you read, some say 300mg some say upto 600mg of caffeine per day...most do agree on 300mg max per day whilst pregnant.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Depends which research paper you read, some say 300mg some say upto 600mg of caffeine per day...most do agree on 300mg max per day whilst pregnant.


NOT pregnant, ya insinuating so and so  (just jesting)


----------



## david k (28 Dec 2013)

edwardd67 said:


> I've not touched a drop since 20th September 2012, I'll not lie its not been easy.
> Good luck guys and girls



do you feel any benefit?


----------



## david k (28 Dec 2013)

How much do we consider a 'good drink'?

I would normally buy 12 cans for a night in, and usually finish them!


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2013)

That's a week's worth of units, possibly more depending on what you drink...and probably around 3000 calories in one sitting  How often do you do that?

I shall give up booze for a few months after my work leaving do - so from the 18 January (if the night goes as I expect, I will probably never want to drink again anyway  )

I didn't drink anything for nearly 5 months this year. Not that I am a heavy drinker, usually no more than 10 units a week. I would rather eat my calories than drink them!


----------



## david k (28 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> That's a week's worth of units, possibly more depending on what you drink...and probably around 3000 calories in one sitting  How often do you do that?
> 
> I shall give up booze for a few months after my work leaving do - so from the 18 January (if the night goes as I expect, I will probably never want to drink again anyway  )
> 
> I didn't drink anything for nearly 5 months this year. Not that I am a heavy drinker, usually no more than 10 units a week. I would rather eat my calories than drink them!



once a week now, was sometimes twice but now only once

could be guiness, lager, bitter, real ales, i like all of them


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Dec 2013)

Broughtonblue said:


> how I need this thread!!
> everyone I have told have done nothing but mock, seeing this thread makes me hope I might get some encouragement at last!



You have to realise that people want you to fail as your sucess shows that the excuses they make not to change their lives to be exactly what they are. Good luck with proving them all wrong and ensure that you appreciate things such as setbacks to be part of the challenge, it is not the same as failure... What does not challenge us, does not change us.


----------



## skyair (28 Dec 2013)

also I have read that any amount of alcohol reduces testosterone and raises cortisol in men and that the hops in beer increase estrogen and that's why you get a beer gut and man boobs.its not just fat its water from the estrogen[like I say its only what I have read]


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> I have lost 3.5 stone in weight
> I have probably saved over £2,000
> ...



put your money where your mouth is and post a new avatar without those shades on... then the forum will decide


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Dec 2013)

I did this over a year ago and can honestly say I feel better for it. I don't miss it at all and the early morning rides at the weekend are better for it. I had a pint on our anniversary when we went out for a meal and a glass of Buck's Fizz Christmas morning and that's been it for the year.
Good luck to everyone who gives it a go.


----------



## YahudaMoon (28 Dec 2013)

Sorry though I dont think stopping alcohol intake will make lose weight

Less food consumption is the one where you'll lose the weight?


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Dec 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Sorry though I dont think stopping alcohol intake will make lose weight
> 
> Less food consumption is the one where you'll lose the weight?


You'll be surprised.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> put your money where your mouth is and post a new avatar without those shades on... then the forum will decide


It is due to be posted in Spring, 2014 when I am a bit more tanned!


----------



## martint235 (28 Dec 2013)

I give up alcohol on a regrettably regular basis for many reasons mainly health related. I gave up in October and lasted until mid-December before I spectacularly fell off the wagon. I gave up again a couple of weeks ago and got through Xmas without any alcohol. Getting through January should be relatively straight forward but there are a couple of fail points looming towards the middle of the year.


----------



## skyair (28 Dec 2013)

it wasn't just health reasons I gave up drinking its the way I behaved I cant drink with any dignity so I just don't want to drink


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It is due to be posted in Spring, 2014 when I am a bit more tanned!


We don't mind the untanned look Colin


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> We don't mind the untanned look Colin


I just noticed that I am developing a slight case of _'Patrick Moore eyebrows'_, so those are going to have to be trimmed back before any new pictures are taken!


----------



## skyair (28 Dec 2013)

go for it colin,I have just shaved my chest and stomach ready for Thailand and ready for that tan


----------



## subaqua (28 Dec 2013)

good servant , bad master. sadly it seems to be starting to want be the master. Post new year will be a very big reduction in quantity and regularity. 

the weight i have put on since hooning it again will drop off.


----------



## david k (28 Dec 2013)

skyair said:


> it wasn't just health reasons I gave up drinking its the way I behaved I cant drink with any dignity so I just don't want to drink



which is probably why i enjoy drinking in my own company


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Dec 2013)

I have never been one for just going out for a pint or two, if I was out I was all out. Got to the point where a Friday night out would still have me feeling rough on a Monday and sometimes even a Tuesday. I also did some silly silly things after drinking too much so enough was enough. Stopped going out probably around Sept 2011 so no booze for over two years. Feel better for it, I love the feeling of feeling fresh on a Sunday morning ready for a club run too. Sometimes I do miss the times I've had but I don't want to go back there.


----------



## edwardd67 (28 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> do you feel any benefit?


Absolutely , not waking up feeling rough . Feel fitter and stronger but still have the odd off day.


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2013)

Back on tramadol for pain so can't drink at all. It was either pain killers or beer but this stuff is very strong. Booze free NYE again (last 2 yeaes I've driven). At least this saves money and helps with weight loss. Booze is cal-horrific.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2013)

I have a friend who drinks with tramadol, doesn't seem to have any specific ill effects! That said, she has been taking them for a long time, and is not generally advised. They just make me dozy and they aren't especially effective for me....co-codamol is my dozy making painkiller of choice


----------



## skyair (28 Dec 2013)

yes me to mickey I wouldn't stop drinking till I fell down and would be sick for days.hangovers lasted for days and I wouldn't or couldn't eat I feel so embarrassed even writing it now. I was a complete and utter tw-t...I will never go there again


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> I have a friend who drinks with tramadol, doesn't seem to have any specific ill effects! That said, she has been taking them for a long time, and is not generally advised. They just make me dozy and they aren't especially effective for me....co-codamol is my dozy making painkiller of choice



Been given tramadol as codeine gives me bad tummy rumbles and bungs me up.
Side effect of drinking with tramadol is listed as 'death' so I will give it a miss.

other effect is it does give you a slight high.


----------



## david k (28 Dec 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Sorry though I dont think stopping alcohol intake will make lose weight
> 
> Less food consumption is the one where you'll lose the weight?



drinking makes me eat more so double wammy for me


----------



## david k (28 Dec 2013)

How many days of 2014 will pass before we have a 'booze buddy thread' ?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Dec 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Sorry though I dont think stopping alcohol intake will make lose weight
> 
> Less food consumption is the one where you'll lose the weight?


Alcohol is exceptionally good at increasing your weight.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Dec 2013)

I was never much of a drinker anyways, just a few beers when between offshore hitches, but two years ago I realised I had been a couple of months with no alcohol and decided to just carry on like that as more of a small personal challenge. Well two years have past and I dont miss it at all and everyone likes a designated driver to hand too lol


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Dec 2013)

Only a few days to go now! I'm looking forward to being straight-edge!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Dec 2013)

I started 10 days ago, enforced by the lurgy.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I started 10 days ago, enforced by the lurgy.



Having a chest cold for well over a month is another reason for me to quit. I've missed too many rides and I'm sure a lack of booze in my system is going to help me recover.


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2013)

I may now be dry until the 17th...got a throat infection and 7 days of penicillin ...I might however risk a glass of champagne tomorrow at midnight! I've not had a drink since Boxing Day!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> I may now be dry until the 17th...got a throat infection and 7 days of penicillin ...I might however risk a glass of champagne tomorrow at midnight! I've not had a drink since Boxing Day!



Mixing antibiotics and booze is fine, the only danger is getting so drunk you spill your stomach.


----------



## Steve H (30 Dec 2013)

I've not drunk in January for about 15 years now. December is normally a heavy month with lots of work/family/friend gatherings and therefore I've enjoyed just cutting it out for a while. 

Mrs H suggested to me a couple of days ago that we try and do 6 months this year. To be honest, this was a scary thought to begin with. Not so much a physical dependency, but more a real sense of apprehension for a few social events in the next few months - a ski trip with the lads, a stag do, a wedding, plus the occasional night out with the missus. I just really enjoy letting my hair down on these occasions. However it is then all too easy to get into the habit of sharing a bottle of wine a few evenings a week.

So, we have agreed that we will

Give up for January as usual
At the end of Jan consider carrying on for longer
What I definitely want to do is remove all alcohol from the house.


----------



## Herbie (30 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> As I bimble around the forum I note that there are several of us quitting the demon drink in the new year. So I thought it might be productive and encouraging for us to share experiences.
> 
> I'm quittin' because I've had a series of rotten colds since September that have really put a dent in my fitness, and therefore in the new year I want to get back to my ideal weight and fitness, and beer, wine and spirits will not help me achieve this.
> 
> ...


 
I hate to give up alcohol and used to be able to consume a fair old share but not these days....I find quality and not quantity does the trick for me these days...good luck with your detox like


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2013)

I gave up drinking for a whole summer once and, even after 3 months I didn't feel any better. I was hoping that my hypertension might reduce but no, not at all. So I started again.... Weight's never been a real problem for me anyway.

In the end, I suppose, I enjoy drinking so much that I want to still be able to drink in advanced old age. This means that I have to pace myself. Anyone who's ever cycled with me will know that I don't like to knock myself out but I do like to immerse myself - it's a bit like that with the booze as well.

So, I won't be quitting, just keeping it steady. I wish you all every success though. I'll drink to everybody's good health!


----------



## david k (30 Dec 2013)

good posts guys, really enjoyed reading them

i've done a 10 mile hike today, really enjoyed it, i love walking just as much as cycling. i'm having a few beers tonight (still Dec) and enjoying them, i dont feel bloated, body seems to be soaking it up! i wont (from experience) get a hangover. So i'm thinking of saying i can only drink if i've walked 10 miles or cycling 50 miles, this may motivate me to train harder as i like drinking!


----------



## WellyWonkey (31 Dec 2013)

One last session tonight and that's me finished (for a while anyway!). I work shifts, 4 in 4 off, so it's tricky getting a proper routine going but I'm planning on losing a shed load of weight and getting fit again. In theory it sounds great. If I get my mind in gear I'm going to do it. 
P.s. *note to myself* 
READ THIS BACK TOMORROW!!


----------



## Brad123 (31 Dec 2013)

It the last night for me tonight. I'm a weekend drinker. Got a little bit of weight to lose. But looking forward to waking up on a Sunday morning with out a dell head before a ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2013)

Brad123 said:


> a dell head



I've never head that phrase before!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2013)

A few friends seem quite surprised I'm going 'edge' which is all the more reason to continue.

We still have a couple of half-full bottles of Adnams whisky in the house, but I see no reason why that means I should drink them.


----------



## Easytigers (31 Dec 2013)

I'm off the pop tomorrow also! This year I got my weight down from 14st something to 12st something...Next year 11st here I come!! The only thing keeping me above 12st is the beer (I hope!).


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2013)

I've got around 12 hours to fit in 2 months of drinking, best get started


----------



## toeknee (31 Dec 2013)

I commend everyone who are quitting the booze after tonight, I myself fell into the routine of a couple of cans of fosters most evenings, after i packed in smoking in 2011, so my intention is to stop the fosters ( strewth I've got an Aussie accent I've drank so many fosters ). Drink maybe fri, sat, but just have a couple of bottles of real ale, I know I couldn't quit altogether, so will be treating it as a treat at the end of the working week. And yes I have put to much weight on aswell, so that's going to get shifted with some decent training this year. 
So good luck everyone


----------



## mooseracer (31 Dec 2013)

I'm stopping after this evening. Initially the idea was just for January but now I'm feeling it may be more of an open ended thing. Like others I have a bit of weight to lose and stopping the alcohol consumption will only help with that


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2013)

mooseracer said:


> I'm stopping after this evening. Initially the idea was just for January but now I'm feeling it may be more of an open ended thing. Like others I have a bit of weight to lose and stopping the alcohol consumption will only help with that


I wish you the best of luck, and everyone else


----------



## derrick (31 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Having a chest cold for well over a month is another reason for me to quit. I've missed too many rides and I'm sure a lack of booze in my system is going to help me recover.


You need a nice drop of Brandy, cures most of my coughs and colds.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2013)

derrick said:


> You need a nice drop of Brandy, cures most of my coughs and colds.



With the amount of whisky I've consumed trying to shift this cold I've got a feeling I might be pickled!


----------



## derrick (31 Dec 2013)

First one of the night cheers all.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I was drinking too much beer, too often, in the run up to my hospitalisation in August 2012. That near-fatal illness was a big wake-up call so I decided to give up alcohol until I was fit and well again, and could afford it.
> 
> Results?
> 
> ...


_Absolutely bloody typical _... Exposure during Christmas to the bugs of a niece getting over a bad cold, a sister with a bad cold/chest infection, my other niece's partner with the cold-from-hell, my other sister with a cold, and now my ex with a bad cold and ... I feel like I am fading fast! 

Oh well - if it had to happen, I am glad it is now while the weather is crap. Hopefully, I will be feeling ok in a week or so and the weather will have improved by then.


----------



## david k (1 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> _Absolutely bloody typical _... Exposure during Christmas to the bugs of a niece getting over a bad cold, a sister with a bad cold/chest infection, my other niece's partner with the cold-from-hell, my other sister with a cold, and now my ex with a bad cold and ... I feel like I am fading fast!
> 
> Oh well - if it had to happen, I am glad it is now while the weather is crap. Hopefully, I will be feeling ok in a week or so and the weather will have improved by then.



hope you shake it off Colin


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> hope you shake it off Colin


I am teetering on the brink ... I could wake up feeling not too bad, but I suspect that I am going to be shivering and snotty in the morning!


----------



## Easytigers (1 Jan 2014)

Day one! Here we go people!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2014)

Well I won't miss this morning feeling!


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Well I won't miss this morning feeling!



Precisely why i stopped.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Jan 2014)

I have lost getting on for 20% of my weight - without really trying - since giving up alcohol. Just over 9 years now, not a drop. My greatest regret is that I was a drinker for so long. Good luck to all of you who have decided to give it up, you won't regret it. And think of all the extra cash you'll have to spend ..........


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jan 2014)

I packed in drinking about 20 years ago to lose weight.......big mistake.

I turned to soft drinks and ploughed the weight on.

Just so you know of one of the pitfalls.

Steve


----------



## Broughtonblue (1 Jan 2014)

Well it's going well so far, not touched a drop this year!


----------



## The Jogger (1 Jan 2014)

Easytigers said:


> Day one! Here we go people!



I had my 'day one' about 24 yrs 3 mths and 20 days ago. I haven't touched a drop since and it has had a dramatic impact on life in general. It changed my life for the better but not over night. I stuck with it a day at a time and watched my life improve, along came a daughter, a house, a good job, a clear head, an excellent home life, a brilliant relationship with my wife and many more improvements, although you still face tough times and decisions in life. However facing up to difficulties without turning to the drink is so much more realistic.................

From about a bottle a day every day to zilch.


----------



## Spinney (1 Jan 2014)

I think I should join you all. Been feeling very down recently (the weather isn't helping), and a couple of glasses a night has become the norm rather than the exception. Used to be that I only had a drink at the weekends. So a month off should do me good. I guess I'm not allowed to finish the half-open bottle, either!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> I think I should join you all. Been feeling very down recently (the weather isn't helping), and a couple of glasses a night has become the norm rather than the exception. Used to be that I only had a drink at the weekends. So a month off should do me good. I guess I'm not allowed to finish the half-open bottle, either!



Sounds familiar, the amount I drank kinda crept up on me. 

I think it's possibly more of an achievement not to drink when you have some 'in stock'. I have two half full bottles of Adnams whiskey! I love whiskey but if I have more than a couple I wake up the following day feeling like everything that has ever gone wrong in the world is my fault. I've not been feeling down but I would far rather have my mood internally dictate than externally influenced. 

The other factor I've not mentioned is that I've been smoking the occasional roll-up and that's a habit I definitely don't want to be addicted to again.


----------



## The Jogger (1 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Sounds familiar, the amount I drank kinda crept up on me.
> 
> *I think it's possibly more of an achievement not to drink when you have some 'in stock'. *I have two half full bottles of Adnams whiskey! I love whiskey but if I have more than a couple I wake up the following day feeling like everything that has ever gone wrong in the world is my fault. I've not been feeling down but I would far rather have my mood internally dictate than externally influenced.
> 
> The other factor I've not mentioned is that I've been smoking the occasional roll-up and that's a habit I definitely don't want to be addicted to again.



When I packed it in, I was working in a club that served alcohol all day...............but it is probably better and easier not to have it around you.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2014)

I have about 6 unopened bottles of beer in the garage, at most they will be consumed in twos, after that I'll be knocking it on the head for a bit.
I did January to June last year, not sure why, it just happened!

As others have stated, it's the fresh feeling in the morning that feels good.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2014)

I think as you get older the need to drink just wears off.

At 14 I was drinking pints of Gin slings at RAF discos. By 16 it was rum and black. At 18 it was a bottle of vodka a day. I have even had vodka injected into me ( don't try it). 

You would think I was a down and out in a gutter somewhere. But I was in the military and was running marathons and half marathons in good times. I boxed and played rugby for the army.

But with alcohol, you don't see what is happening on the inside.

When the doctor said it is time to cut back drastically or else, I stopped. I still have the occasional beer or glass of wine. I like to sit and have a sundowner in the summer.

The problem in the UK is that when you are young, so much is based around the pub. 

For anyone wanting to stop drinking my advice is, if you have booze left in the house then put it in the bin. If you do that you have gained control. If you still have it in the house and intend to stop once you have drank the booze that is left, then you are only half hearted about stopping and you will not win the battle.

Steve


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Jan 2014)

The below book is a good read for anyone wanting to stop drinking. Its abit preachy & I dont agree with all the points made, but I still enjoyed reading it and it will help you stop drinking.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kick-Drink-...789&sr=1-1&keywords=jason+vale+kick+the+drink


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> For anyone wanting to stop drinking my advice is, if you have booze left in the house then put it in the bin. If you do that you have gained control. If you still have it in the house and intend to stop once you have drank the booze that is left, then you are only half hearted about stopping and you will not win the battle.
> 
> Steve


^^^^^^^^ this


----------



## 4F (2 Jan 2014)

Yep I think I will do this, to be honest now I go months between drinks and I don't miss it so going without for the year (and possibly longer) won't be an issue.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2014)

Well by my reckoning the sober-crew now includes:

@SimonJKH
@bromptonfb
@ColinJ
@BigonaBianchi
@Custom24
@Broughtonblue
@david k
@vickster (from Jan 18th)
@martint235
@MickeyBlueEyes
@Steve H
@WellyWonkey
@Brad123
@Easytigers
@mooseracer
@Spinney
@Dave 123
@Smeggers II
@4F
@Andrew_Culture
@The Jogger
@speccy1 
@mattobrien 

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## david k (2 Jan 2014)

this is torture, how long have we done?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> this is torture, how long have we done?



Two days so far, feels like longer. Worryingly it's probably the longest I've been without a drink for a good long while!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2014)

Have had a third of a jar of lime pickle and half a bag of pretzels so far tonight. I wonder if I'm compensating?


----------



## david k (2 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Have had a third of a jar of lime pickle and half a bag of pretzels so far tonight. I wonder if I'm compensating?


Ive had loads of chocolate - and im stopping alcohol to lose weight


----------



## Easytigers (2 Jan 2014)

Most of a cheesecake for me! I'm worried that if I don't get my beer calories, I might find the ride difficult tomorrow!!!


----------



## SimonJKH (2 Jan 2014)

Major incentive for me now. I've promised the mrs I'll 'stick with the programme' in return for being allowed to get a new bike. Score!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> Ive had loads of chocolate - and im stopping alcohol to lose weight


I too have developed a chocolate habit since giving up beer!

I am doing the 5:2 fasting thing so at least I have 2 days a week where I eat only healthy stuff, but a reduction in my chocolate consumption is next on the list.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> Major incentive for me now. I've promised the mrs I'll 'stick with the programme' in return for being allowed to get a new bike. Score!



Huzzah! I'm heading out tomorrow morning, are you about? I plan to leave by 6.30am


----------



## The Jogger (2 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Well by my reckoning the sober-crew now includes:
> 
> @SimonJKH
> @bromptonfb
> ...


Me?


----------



## SimonJKH (3 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Huzzah! I'm heading out tomorrow morning, are you about? I plan to leave by 6.30am


No, stupid work 
Must hit the road with you again soon though!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Me?



Added!

21 of us so far.


----------



## Steve H (3 Jan 2014)

Anyone struggle to get to sleep on the first night? I call it the alcy-sleep. After the festive period,when I've been drinking most days, and always falling asleep with beer and/or wine inside me, that first night alcohol free just means I'm awake a lot longer and struggle to drop off.

Last night was my first real test. I went out with the local club. The Thursday social ride is around 20-25 miles ending at a real ale pub. Rather than going in and drinking diet coke, I peeled off before the pub and removed temptation. Not a long term solution, but I didn't want to risk a failure so early on.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2014)

Yup, first sober night was anxious and horrible. Last night was a lovely night of sleep though. 

I'm still waiting for the morning clear head but I'm still a bit cold-ridden.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jan 2014)

From experience (having done this giving up lark a few times) it will take between 2 - 3 weeks (depending on your previous drinking) for sleep patterns to normalise.


----------



## BSRU (3 Jan 2014)

I'm still suffering after the holiday/new years eve drinking malarkey, probably due too not drinking much normally.
Six months of last year I was alcohol free so I could take advantage of the light very early mornings.
An easy weekend and I'll be back to normal on Monday, plus probably give up alcohol until September(apart from the odd celebration).
Spending lots of money to feel bad doesn't make any sense, especially as the money could be better spent on bike stuff.


----------



## Broughtonblue (3 Jan 2014)

Doing alright so far but ................

Friday night


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Jan 2014)

I can do sober, to be honest I find it really hard to drink in the house, first you have to go buy the stuff, then sit and drink it, and for what? spoil you ride the next day?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2014)

Steve H said:


> Anyone struggle to get to sleep on the first night?


I have struggled nearly every night since 1986 to one extent or another! 

I have suffered from stress since leaving university and the only ways I could get to sleep easily were to do hard, hilly rides of over 50 miles and/or drink 4-6 pints of bitter/lager/cider a night.

The past 18 months have been hard because I have all the usual sources of stress, _plus_ very poor health, _plus_ inability to do the hard rides _plus_ no booze to numb my mind! 

What I do now is to stay up until 02:00-04:00 when exhaustion usually takes over. I am often awake by 09:30 so I average about 6.5 hours sleep. Not quality sleep, mind you - I normally wake up a few times during the night.


----------



## david k (3 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am doing the 5:2 fasting thing



hows this work exactly Colin?


----------



## david k (3 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> I'm still suffering after the holiday/new years eve drinking malarkey, probably due too not drinking much normally..



best start drinking more normally then


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> Doing alright so far but ................
> 
> Friday night


Treat it the same as any other night. If you don't have work tomorrow, get up at normal work time and go for a ride instead. You won't drink tonight if you know you're up early doors.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> hows this work exactly Colin?


Make yourself a big mug of tea (or coffee), sit back, and wade through the fasting thread for details! 

(Inspired by the Horizon programme, unfortunately not currently available on iPlayer.)


----------



## mooseracer (3 Jan 2014)

Friday evening and about to finish work. I won't be doing my normal trip to the pub with a friend for a few pints. Hopefully Mrs Moose will be impressed by me not falling asleep on the sofa after dinner 

Hopefully I won't continue to be not impressed by not sleeping at night 

Oh and consuming the world's largest portion of trifle earlier probably doesn't tie in with the idea of losing weight but it certainly was nice!


----------



## david k (3 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Make yourself a big mug of tea (or coffee), sit back, and wade through the fasting thread for details!
> 
> (Inspired by the Horizon programme, unfortunately not currently available on iPlayer.)




mmm food for thought (bad pun!) 

very interesting though


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> mmm food for thought (bad pun!)
> 
> very interesting though


I wouldn't want to be doing 6+ hour bike rides on the fasting days, but generally I haven't had any problem - I don't even get particularly hungry. My strategy is to eat a lot of low calorie bulky food such as salad. I have also started making my own vegetable soup. These things are satisfyingly filling without actually adding up to many calories.


----------



## david k (3 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I wouldn't want to be doing 6+ hour bike rides on the fasting days, but generally I haven't had any problem - I don't even get particularly hungry. My strategy is to eat a lot of low calorie bulky food such as salad. I have also started making my own vegetable soup. These things are satisfyingly filling without actually adding up to many calories.


yeh i like salad and my wife makes great homemade soup. If i dont have sweet things for 3 or 4 days i dont crave them, over xmas i had some chocolate and now crave it arhhh!


----------



## subaqua (3 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Make yourself a big mug of tea (or coffee), sit back, and wade through the fasting thread for details!
> 
> (Inspired by the Horizon programme, unfortunately not currently available on iPlayer.)




but it is on vimeo 
View: http://vimeo.com/54089463


@david k tagged you so you get the ping of an update. PS it works if you keep to it. sadly i went on the 10:0 diet where i ate twice as much for 2 weeks and didn't fast. feeling sluggish now . looking forward to work proper next week when i can start again.

oh and sunday will be my last alcohol day for some while.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2014)

subaqua said:


> but it is on vimeo
> View: http://vimeo.com/54089463



Watch it while you can - I'm sure that the BBC will have it taken down once they spot it is there!


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jan 2014)

Excellent idea Mr. Culture.

I've been hammering the booze, as well as other narcotics, for more than a decade. It's only in the last few months that I've started to care about the effects this is having on me, and reading through this thread has proved excellent motivation to pack it in.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Excellent idea Mr. Culture.
> 
> I've been hammering the booze, as well as other narcotics, for more than a decade. It's only in the last few months that I've started to care about the effects this is having on me, and reading through this thread has proved excellent motivation to pack it in.
> 
> Good luck to all!



Smart! Care to declare and have your name added to the list?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

In other news, I've felt like crap today, just like a hangover. Could be my body detoxing I guess!


----------



## mattobrien (4 Jan 2014)

Is it February yet?

I am now three and a half days into 31 days of not drinking.


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Is it February yet?
> 
> I am now three and a half days into 31 days of not drinking.



9 years 3 months 12 days 17 hours for me - one day at a time


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> In other news, I've felt like crap today, just like a hangover. Could be my body detoxing I guess!


Whereas my chest infection has taken a turn for the better and I feel much much better and will venture out for some miles tomorrow....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Whereas my chest infection has taken a turn for the better and I feel much much better and will venture out for some miles tomorrow....



Me too! I haven't felt like this since I quit smoking years ago, so I guess those cheeky ciggies around Christmas took their toll!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Is it February yet?
> 
> I am now three and a half days into 31 days of not drinking.



I didn't realise you were in our gang! Let's see if it makes any difference to our Sunday morning averages


----------



## mattobrien (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I didn't realise you were in our gang! Let's see if it makes any difference to our Sunday morning averages


How fit are you feeling? I know you have had a bit of a break and it is also going to be cold, which does slow me down. Gets excuses in early. 

I always found the biggest impediment to speed while riding together was our propensity for a good natter.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> How fit are you feeling? I know you have had a bit of a break and it is also going to be cold, which does slow me down. Gets excuses in early.
> 
> I always found the biggest impediment to speed while riding together was our propensity for a good natter.



Well I've just cross-threaded my new stem, so I might be riding singlespeed!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

User3094 said:


> Sooooo, its 7 o'clock Saturday night (i always thought Saturdays had no 7 oclocks whatsoever), there's bog all on telly....
> 
> What on earth are sober supposed people to do??!!



Nowt on telly but you can watch me destroy my poor bike live at http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2009/06/lawsiecamcom.html


----------



## SimonJKH (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Nowt on telly but you can watch me destroy my poor bike live at http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2009/06/lawsiecamcom.html


From the look on your face, its not going well...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> From the look on your face, its not going well...



I just cross-threaded and thereby borked a £40 replacement stem. I can't safely ride with just one bolt holding the stem in place so it's going into the girl's toybox. I just can't countenance ditching it.


----------



## Broughtonblue (4 Jan 2014)

User3094 said:


> Sooooo, its 7 o'clock Saturday night (i always thought Saturdays had no 7 oclocks whatsoever), there's bog all on telly....
> 
> What on earth are sober supposed people to do??!!


I have no idea really, just put the Battle of Britain on the tv upstairs as mrs bb is sitting on the settee drinking port! Getting no support here!
I have a bottle of whiskey (unopened) in the cupboard and a number of cans in the garage, so that's another reason why I've come upstairs,
I do have some whisky chocolate liquors, am I allowed these?


----------



## SimonJKH (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I just cross-threaded and thereby borked a £40 replacement stem. I can't safely ride with just one bolt holding the stem in place so it's going into the girl's toybox. I just can't countenance ditching it.


Ouch! Commiserations.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> I have no idea really, just put the Battle of Britain on the tv upstairs as mrs bb is sitting on the settee drinking port! Getting no support here!
> I have a bottle of whiskey (unopened) in the cupboard and a number of cans in the garage, so that's another reason why I've come upstairs,
> I do have some whisky chocolate liquors, am I allowed these?


 

It's your call, but I turned down Sherry trifle


----------



## DooDah (4 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> I have no idea really, just put the Battle of Britain on the tv upstairs as mrs bb is sitting on the settee drinking port! Getting no support here!
> I have a bottle of whiskey (unopened) in the cupboard and a number of cans in the garage, so that's another reason why I've come upstairs,
> I do have some whisky chocolate liquors, am I allowed these?


I caught my three year old daughter with a chocolate liquor in her gob, did not have the heart to tell her off, she slept well that night though.


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jan 2014)

Please add me to the list AC. Thanks


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Please add me to the list AC. Thanks



DONE! I've moved the list to the first post.


----------



## DooDah (4 Jan 2014)

And me please, at least from the 11th onwards when i return from my skiing trip


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> DONE! I've moved the list to the first post.


Thanks!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

DooDah said:


> And me please, at least from the 11th onwards when i return from my skiing trip



Done!

I fully intend to have a drink after the singlespeed building session I'm having with an old friend next weekend.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> In other news, I've felt like crap today, just like a hangover. Could be my body detoxing I guess!


It's all that sugar, I was told when I gave up to eat chocolate, so I did, hence I'm in the weight loss thread twenty years later.......


----------



## DooDah (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Done!
> 
> I fully intend to have a drink after the singlespeed building session I'm having with an old friend next weekend.


Cheers, bottoms up, chin chin, i raise a glass to you.... Sorry could not resist. Seriously though, from the 11th that is me for as long as i can last.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> It's all that sugar, I was told when I gave up to eat chocolate, so I did, hence I'm in the weight loss thread twenty years later.......



Oh blimey! I drank mostly wine and whiskey though!


----------



## The Jogger (4 Jan 2014)

The sugar has something to do with the alcohol not the type of alcohol drink, I think.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Jan 2014)

http://www.medicinenet.com/alcohol_and_nutrition/page4.htm


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> http://www.medicinenet.com/alcohol_and_nutrition/page4.htm



Gah!

_"There is also an increased risk of problems when combining exercise and alcohol. It is not uncommon for people to go out for a drink after playing sports (for example, hockey, soccer, tennis) or to consume some alcoholic beverages while playing. Your blood sugars naturally drop during exercise, and your body is working on replacing your glycogen stores once you are finished. Consuming alcohol during this time will halt this process and can cause blood sugar levels to stay at an unhealthy level."_


----------



## Broughtonblue (4 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It's your call, but I turned down Sherry trifle


Avoided for another night at least!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Smart! Care to declare and have your name added to the list?



Yep. After today (which has involved some serious Russian potato inspired tidying shenanigans), that's me off it.

Tally ho chums! 

That's the enthusiasm talking, not the vodka.


----------



## BSRU (5 Jan 2014)

I find the first week is easy as I do not feel well, the second week I want a drink but remember how ill it makes me then the third week I want a drink but cannot remember why I stopped.
After the third week I will be feeling great and will not want to spoil it(especially as the lighter mornings approach).
Also in the first week my dreams are really weird and even sometimes scary.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jan 2014)

There are drink dreams in which you dream you've hit the booze and you can actually wake up thinking WTF did I do that for. I used to get feelings of guilt and remorse thinking I had gone back on it. Dream is the wrong word, should be nightmare.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Yep. After today (which has involved some serious Russian potato inspired tidying shenanigans), that's me off it.
> 
> Tally ho chums!
> 
> That's the enthusiasm talking, not the vodka.



Done!


----------



## SimonJKH (5 Jan 2014)

I am still master of my domain!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> I am still master of my domain!



Huzzah!


----------



## mooseracer (5 Jan 2014)

Best night's sleep in ages last night and got out on the bike early before the rain today. Positives!


----------



## edindave (5 Jan 2014)

I'm also off it for January since Fri. If you have shares in Hoegaarden, I'd sell them now!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2014)

Well I'm feeling better than I did yesterday, I didn't think to treat such a sugar-low in the same way I would a hangover!

The in-laws have just arrived with a really nice bottle of red. Temptation get behind me!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2014)

Ah, I had forgotten about the wacky dreams!

When I was younger and knocking back 10+ pints a night, I decided to take a couple of years break from booze and just stopped dead, no weaning process. I had the most unpleasant dreams for about a week. A bit like the baby crawling over the ceiling in Trainspotting!


----------



## Spinney (5 Jan 2014)

I don't think I was hitting the bottle nearly as much as some of you, from the sounds of it! Generally feeling low and slow, but I think that is because of other things going on, and not withdrawal symptoms from the booze!

On a brighter note, this week's New Scientist had an article about giving up for a month. I'm not linking as the full article on their website will be behind a paywall. But the gist was...

14 of their staff members who described themselves as 'normal drinkers' got their liver fat, cholesterol, blood glucose and weight measured, then 10 of them gave up booze for a month. At the end of the month there was no change in these parameters for the four who had carried on drinking normally, but for the others:
Liver fat (high levels being a prelude to liver damage) - down an average of 15%
Cholesterol (risk factor for heart disease) - down 5%
Glucose (high levels a risk factor for type 2 diabetes) - down 23%
Weight down 2% (equates to 1.5 kg)

The abstainers also noticed increases in good sleep, wakefullness (when they were supposed to be awake, I assume!), concentration and work performance. The only negative was that the abstainers also reported less social contact.

All sounds good to me! But a note or two of caution:

- very small sample size, so not really anything more than an indication that a month's abstinence does you some good
- there is no indication of how long these effects will last if you start drinking again
- the good you do by your month's abstinence should not be taken as an excuse to drink to excess for the other 11 months of the year!


----------



## david k (5 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> - the good you do by your month's abstinence should not be taken as an excuse to drink to excess for the other 11 months of the year!



Doh, there goes my plan A


----------



## Broughtonblue (5 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> I don't think I was hitting the bottle nearly as much as some of you, from the sounds of it! Generally feeling low and slow, but I think that is because of other things going on, and not withdrawal symptoms from the booze!
> 
> On a brighter note, this week's New Scientist had an article about giving up for a month. I'm not linking as the full article on their website will be behind a paywall. But the gist was...
> 
> ...


Planning on doing a full year if poss!!!!


----------



## Broughtonblue (5 Jan 2014)

So five days in and resisting temptation. Has anyone else noticed feeling very tired between 6&7 every evening?
Been going bed earlier (10ish) and getting fantastic nights sleep for a change, previously woke up 4 or 5 times a night, but now I'm an ex drinker it's only once if any! Indeed when I woke up this morning I actually commented to mrs bb what an excellent nights sleep id had


----------



## albion (5 Jan 2014)

I quit overnight 32 months ago.
I wanted to rule it out as a cause of a health problem I could not locate at the time.
Thus it was easy to stop and even though it did not solve the issue, I believe lack in intoxication helped me find the solution.

I have a drink at Xmas and on birthday type occasions. I am only slightly wary in being mildly temped to restart after each drink.
I won't. My body simply does not safely process alcohol like it used too.


----------



## Brad123 (6 Jan 2014)

First weeekend with out any drink. Cant remember when last I ever done that. 
So off to a good start hope it lastes


----------



## SimonJKH (6 Jan 2014)

Well done that man!


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2014)

Well I've just passed the 3 week mark. From experience this is where the benefits begin to start: proper sleeping; energy levels returning etc. It's also where , as BSRU stated, I start to forget why I gave up but hopefully this time I'll be a little stronger


----------



## Spinney (6 Jan 2014)

Another article on the benefits of giving stuff up here (although the stuff about giving up alcohol appears to be taken from the New Scientist article I summarised above).
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25590794


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2014)

Glad it's going positively for most of you, I feel like crap again today!

But I did manage to get out and do a few miles on my bike, but I think my blood sugar levels have gone silly again, I feel horrible!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jan 2014)

Biscuits help


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Biscuits help



I'm considering trying a gel.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm considering trying a gel.


How many miles or hours are you doing before you have a problem? You should be able to ride for (say) 25 miles or 2 hours without needing anything other than water.

However ... if your weight was stable before you gave up the booze and you have not replaced the alco-calories, then you could easily be 800 cals a day short.

Eat a big bowl of porridge a couple of hours before going out. It would do you more good than gels or biscuits!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> How many miles or hours are you doing before you have a problem? You should be able to ride for (say) 25 miles or 2 hours without needing anything other than water.
> 
> However ... if your weight was stable before you gave up the booze and you have not replaced the alco-calories, then you could easily be 800 cals a day short.
> 
> Eat a big bowl of porridge a couple of hours before going out. It would do you more good than gels or biscuits!



Oh the gel isn't for riding. Apart from the fact I'm a little out of shape due to a long rolling chest cold I'm surprised with how little fitness I have left.

Yeah, my weight was fairly stable before quitting, and (like everyone probably) I ate a whole lot of food over Christmas, and drank more than I should have. I guess my body is experiencing a dramatic calorie deficit, in fact today I feel pretty much the same as when I first started doing 100 mile rides before I understood nutrition. I shall eat heartily.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2014)

I needed to lose the booze calories because I was just getting bigger and bigger. With my fasting diet and no alco-cals, I have been losing weight nice and slowly, probably averaging only 3/4 lb a week. Being slimmer and having no hangovers has certainly helped me cope with 18 months of ill health.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I needed to lose the booze calories because I was just getting bigger and bigger. With my fasting diet and no alco-cals, I have been losing weight nice and slowly, probably averaging only 3/4 lb a week. Being slimmer and having no hangovers has certainly helped me cope with 18 months of ill health.



Good to hear! I'm looking forward to feeling better very much indeed,


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2014)

Well I've had a nice Coronation Chicken burrito for lunch (homemade of course) and some biccies, and I'm feeling much restored.


----------



## speccy1 (6 Jan 2014)

First week done and was pretty painless (I started on Dec 30 btw), I really did fancy a beer on Saturday evening though, but settled for a cup of tea instead!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2014)

Well my lesson learned from today is EAT MORE. 

Quittin' booze n fags has coincided with a recommencing of cycling so I guess I have me a calorie deficit. 

Hmm, cheese.


----------



## speccy1 (6 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Well my lesson learned from today is EAT MORE.
> 
> Quittin' booze n fags has coincided with a recommencing of cycling so I guess I have me a calorie deficit.
> 
> Hmm, cheese.


I seem to be eating more too


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jan 2014)

You will until your body adapt to the new required insulin levels until this happens (2 weeks to 6 months iirc) you'll crave lots and lots of SUGAR!


----------



## RussellZero (6 Jan 2014)

First day back in a normal routine, feels great, had nearly a week off the booze and already feeling more like my old self. Couple of 5k runs done and a fair bit of squash, the odd MTB ride, and back on myfitnesspal to make sure I keep track of what I'm eating. Just wish the weather was a bit nicer can't be motivated to get the road bike out when the roads are such a mess! 

Well done everyone else who's managing to get a grip again.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> You will until your body adapt to the new required insulin levels until this happens (2 weeks iirc) you'll crave lots and lots of SUGAR!


I didn't get that. Mind you, I was lying in bed 3/4 dead at the time so I wasn't really craving anything other than more oxygen and a pulse rate under 140 bpm!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't get that. Mind you, I was lying in bed 3/4 dead at the time so I wasn't really craving anything other than more oxygen and a pulse rate under 140 bpm!


Didn't you crave OJ? Same thing just in disguise...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Didn't you crave OJ? Same thing just in disguise...


No ... I stopped drinking at the start of August 2012 and took to my bed. I went into hospital about 3 weeks later having eaten very little and drunk mainly water for 3 weeks. I lost nearly 2 stone in that time!

When I finally started feeling better, I started having a big glass of OJ mixed 50-50 with water as a treat because I was bored of drinking tea all the time, rather than craving the OJ. I only have the OJ 3 or 4 nights a week now. The rest of the time I just drink tea or water. (I have coffee when I go out to cafes, but don't have it at home.)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I was bored of drinking tea all the time


*BLASPHEMY!!!!!!*


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> *BLASPHEMY!!!!!!*


Just for you - I will have one last mug of tea this evening before I start on the OJ!


----------



## speccy1 (6 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Didn't you crave OJ? Same thing just in disguise...


Funny, without reading this I`ve had two big glasses of orange juice tonight, I really, really fancied some and went out to Lidl especially to get it. Drank the whole litre bottle though and now I`m paying for it....if you get what I mean!!


----------



## SimonJKH (7 Jan 2014)

I'm not sleeping AT ALL well at the moment. Is it really my body missing the sweet embrace of booze?


----------



## Spinney (7 Jan 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> I'm not sleeping AT ALL well at the moment. Is it really my body missing the sweet embrace of booze?


Did you sleep well _on_ the booze?
I didn't drink a lot, but I found that a glass or two of an evening helped me to get to sleep really well, then at about 2 or 3 am I'd wake up, and that would be it for the rest of the night...


----------



## mickle (7 Jan 2014)

I too am having a year off the booze.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2014)

Despite horrid dreams I'm sleeping okay. That might have been all the cheese I had last night!

Interesting you guys mentioned the OJ, I've been really enjoying OJ over the last few days!


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Interesting you guys mentioned the OJ, I've been really enjoying OJ over the last few days!



Sweet, not you the oj just like the chocolate. I suppose they do the same job and help with the withdrawal.


----------



## eck (7 Jan 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> I'm not sleeping AT ALL well at the moment. Is it really my body missing the sweet embrace of booze?


Not just me then?
After a fairly normal for me(ie about 3-4 drinks per day) festive season, I had _lot_ of Vino Collapso last Friday night, and nothing since. Feeling ok, but not sleeping at all well - no nightmares, just really vivid dreams that feel like they last for hours.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> Not just me then?
> After a fairly normal for me(ie about 3-4 drinks per day) festive season, I had _lot_ of Vino Collapso last Friday night, and nothing since. Feeling ok, but not sleeping at all well - no nightmares, just really vivid dreams that feel like they last for hours.



Yup same here. I'm somewhat alarmed that while I have found it very easy mentally not to drink the absence of a drink a night (even just a can) has flipped out my body.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2014)

I tried porridge for breakfast for the first time since I was a kid. My belly feels good and full but I think it's going to take a while to catch on!

And catch on it could well, at the ripe old age of 37 I now LOVE Marmite.


----------



## SimonJKH (7 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> Did you sleep well _on_ the booze?
> I didn't drink a lot, but I found that a glass or two of an evening helped me to get to sleep really well, then at about 2 or 3 am I'd wake up, and that would be it for the rest of the night...



Well no, I was never GREAT at sleeping. It just seems worse now!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> Well no, I was never GREAT at sleeping. It just seems worse now!



Becoming a parent cured a lifetime of insomnia for me, I think my brain treats sleep with a siege mentality.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2014)

@eck has been added to the list now.


----------



## eck (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jan 2014)

You can add me too. I have had no-alcohol January for about 15 years. Helps me to shift the Xmas weight but also to convince myself that I am still the master in terms of my relationship with alcohol. I reckon if I don't drink for a month I could give up all together if I wanted to. I just don't want to....cos it's nice.

One caveat, I might have to go abroad on business in Jan to a country that puts great store by the social side of drinking, China. If that happens I will be off the wagon for the duration of the trip but will add it on at the end.

Not missed having a drink so far. To be fair, I only drink at weekends and then its a few glasses of wine or a couple of beers watching the telly. See how I feel when Mrs Nickyboy uncorks a nice red this Friday night


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2014)

nickyboy said:


> You can add me too. I have had no-alcohol January for about 15 years. Helps me to shift the Xmas weight but also to convince myself that I am still the master in terms of my relationship with alcohol. I reckon if I don't drink for a month I could give up all together if I wanted to. I just don't want to....cos it's nice.
> 
> One caveat, I might have to go abroad on business in Jan to a country that puts great store by the social side of drinking, China. If that happens I will be off the wagon for the duration of the trip but will add it on at the end.
> 
> Not missed having a drink so far. To be fair, I only drink at weekends and then its a few glasses of wine or a couple of beers watching the telly. See how I feel when Mrs Nickyboy uncorks a nice red this Friday night


I've passed the 'nice red' test and I really love wine and have been known (in the very distant past) to think £30 is a reasonable amount to spend on a single bottle. 

A friend went to China and on his last day in the factory (he's an engineer) they made a big thing of gathering everyone around to drink many toasts to him!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2014)

I tell you one thing for nothing ... drinking 600 mL of cold _Pepsi Max_ between 01:00 and 02:00 while watching an exciting episode of _The Bridge_ is not the ideal preparation for a good night's sleep!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2014)

I just racked a couple litres of ginger beer and resisted the urge to have a sup. I will this weekend though.


----------



## david k (7 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> Not just me then?
> After a fairly normal for me(ie about 3-4 drinks per day) festive season, I had _lot_ of Vino Collapso last Friday night, and nothing since. Feeling ok, but not sleeping at all well - no nightmares, just really vivid dreams that feel like they last for hours.


Me too, glad it's not just me


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> Me too, glad it's not just me


Me too....last night's was I was hosting a meeting of the management committee of the Rugby League in my house. There were several smokers who lit up and I was mortified about what my wife would say about the smell.

I need to get back on the ale....fast


----------



## RussellZero (7 Jan 2014)

Porridge is awesome, got hooked about 2 years ago and miss it if I waiver back onto granola or something


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2014)

Well done everyone, we've done a whole week now!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2014)

Have been watching this thread with interest, well done to you all. I stopped on the 29/30 December and the plan is to keep it up until Easter when i go over to ride with @hopless500 in Norfolk.

My reasons for stopping were that the one glass was starting to turn to two or at the weekends a bottle, nothing horrendous but for me that's a lot and i just wanted to rein back the control.

The most significant things i have noticed are i have lost 3lbs, i am much more alert and my sleep quality is greatly improved. I do actually wake up feeling good instead of not so good. I never felt bad just knew i hadn't slept well. After all as us girls always say it's quality not quantity 

Anyway can you add me to the list, the public declaration may just keep me going ?


----------



## Biscuit (8 Jan 2014)

Add me to the list please Andrew! And a Happy New Year to you. My reasons for binning the booze are along same lines as yourself. 
General fitness, bit of weight loss, a Marathon to train for and some fab rides planned. :-)


----------



## Bodhbh (8 Jan 2014)

Bit open ended, but giving up booze till I get a new job closer to the other half. From experience I expect it'll take several months to sort that. Reasons - to save money as getting in debt, to loose the 2-3 stone I've piled on during the year, and so I actually get jobhunting stuff done at the weekend - rather than either boozing or being hungover.

FWIW a few years ago I gave up booze for 7-8 months after the New Year. I went from 20 stone to around 14, then went down to 12 the next year following a shorter New Years purge. I find after a 2-3 weeks of sobriety you forget what the fuss was all about and are perfectly happy - you enjoy the better sleep, lack of hangovers, extra free time, feel much better, etc...the problem I found was socialising with other people who expect 'the drinker' to make an appearance.

Only starting today as was visiting and getting the socialising out the way over Chrimbo. See how things go! Doing 20miles a day on the commute so weight should fall off pretty easy anyhow and without much dieting.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jan 2014)

Here's a little article for all you booze quitters out there, a piece in the New Scientist on the short term benefits of abstinence.
http://www.newscientist.com/article...acation-is-a-dry-january-really-worth-it.html
Sorry if this has already been posted - I've not read the whole thread.

*Edit by Spinney* (as I have the power!):
I summarised the article here for anyone who cannot get through the New Scientist paywall.

Edit by me. Oh, sorry I didn't realise it was restricted. I'm NS subscriber and I must have a cookie or something to that effect which let me view it. Thanks for summarising. And all the best to you abstainers. (TT for about 7 years, me)


----------



## mattobrien (8 Jan 2014)

Been to London today and avoided going to the pub at any given point. Helped possibly by the fact it isn't warm and light...

I have also volunteered to be driver for pub nights.

What would really convince me of these benefits from not drinking would be if I could hit a 20mph average on a circular ride by the end of the month. I would need the wind to drop a little and the weather not to be too cold...

That said, I do like a pint or two after I have had a good ride, so perhaps I ought to go slowly on the bike...


----------



## speccy1 (8 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Been to London today and avoided going to the pub at any given point. Helped possibly by the fact it isn't warm and light...
> 
> I have also volunteered to be driver for pub nights.
> 
> ...



I have the same problem, I always enjoyed a pint or two after a ride. After nearly 2 weeks now I do feel far better, just wish I could sleep!!


----------



## david k (8 Jan 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Me too....last night's was I was hosting a meeting of the management committee of the Rugby League in my house. There were several smokers who lit up and I was mortified about what my wife would say about the smell.
> 
> I need to get back on the ale....fast



Anything with rugby league in I support 

My dreams have been bizarre and I've woken feeling sick, hopefully wont last long!


----------



## mattobrien (8 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> I have the same problem, I always enjoyed a pint or two after a ride. After nearly 2 weeks now I do feel far better, just wish I could sleep!!


Two small children help both prevent and aid sleep. When they sleep we do, when they don't, we don't and there's always the opportunity of one waking the other. Joy.

That said, I do like to go to bed physically tired, especially when I am properly fit. I have extra energy and get a bit twitchy if I don't burn it off. Not that I am properly fit in these winter months...


----------



## mooseracer (9 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> I have the same problem, I always enjoyed a pint or two after a ride. After nearly 2 weeks now I do feel far better, just wish I could sleep!!



Likewise, when I completed a century ride last September I 'treated' myself to a nice bottle of red when I got home...

I was in a hotel overnight with work, resisted the glass of wine with dinner urge quite easily but another awful night's 'sleep' sadly. I'm consoling myself with the thought that if I'd had this little sleep _and _had a drink I'd be feeling ten times worse


----------



## edindave (9 Jan 2014)

Like many I've been having a lot more dreams, and they are much more vivid. I'm putting this down to the improved sleep pattern. It's a positive sign!
In last night's dream I was out with friends and gave in and had one beer, then spent the rest of the dream feeling guilty and trying to justify it to myself.


----------



## david k (9 Jan 2014)

User3094 said:


> OK over a week in, and so far....
> 
> Not sleeping, horrendous nightmares, social life on the rocks, constipated and to top it all off, man flu.....
> 
> Which part of "good" is this supposed to be?!



sounds like me, in fact the first few days were easy, last few days have seemed harder


----------



## Roscoe (9 Jan 2014)

Not been on the forum for ages, this thread seems like an opportune time to rejoin!

Last drink was 29th december 2013, prior to this was a beer and wine monster. Have put on far too much weight (currently 5'7" and 77.5Kgs. 

Looking to get down to 68kg and not have the after effects of alcohol spoiling my riding!


----------



## speccy1 (9 Jan 2014)

The lack of sleep is doing my head in now, about 2 hours a night if I`m lucky, I seem to be in energy overdrive and cannot switch off, then I struggle to stay awake at work!! I`ve stopped craving the sweet stuff now, was getting addicted to cadburys caramel bars


----------



## Koga (9 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Been to London today and avoided going to the pub at any given point. Helped possibly by the fact it isn't warm and light...
> 
> I have also volunteered to be driver for pub nights.
> 
> ...


 
you will get to 20mph, just follow you your motto and also put some new wheels on the bike !

Good luck to all


----------



## mattobrien (9 Jan 2014)

Koga said:


> you will get to 20mph, just follow you your motto and also put some new wheels on the bike !



Technically I am not getting a whole new bike, but only the gruppo, bars and pedals are being migrated, so I will have new wheels, along with frame etc. 

No excuses really, especially according to my scientifically proven new wheels / new things on the whole theory.

The 'revised' winter bike won't be deliberately light, so we will have to see if it is any faster than the current cobbled together winter bike.

It will have the ability to have panniers though, so I can go to the local brewery shop and stock up on mini kegs of my favourite beer, Earl Soham Victoria 

Is it February yet?


----------



## Koga (9 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Technically I am not getting a whole new bike, but only the gruppo, bars and pedals are being migrated, so I will have new wheels, along with frame etc.
> 
> No excuses really, especially according to my scientifically proven new wheels / new things on the whole theory.
> 
> ...


 
All is in place, except the wrong month, skip to another calendar (Chinese perhaps).


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2014)

The main reason I gave up was that I am also suffering from mild to mod depression/anxiety, and didn't want to rely on the wine.

But now I really, really fancy a nice glass of red! I can just smell it swirling around in the glass....


Might have to make do with chocolate instead.


----------



## Kies (9 Jan 2014)

Not had a drink since New Years Eve/Day - had been drinking far too much (for me anyway), from September to December with work redundancies on the horizon. The stress was really getting to me, even with my wifes assurances & support. 
That has now passed, and my job is secure. A new year and a realisation that a couple of glasses of beer, or wine every night IS NOT the way to deal with change. Lesson learned.
Feel very well, after 8 days of alchohol freedom


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2014)

Kies said:


> Not had a drink since New Years Eve/Day - had been drinking far too much (for me anyway), from September to December with work redundancies on the horizon. The stress was really getting to me, even with my wifes assurances & support.
> That has now passed, and my job is secure. A new year and a realisation that a couple of glasses of beer, or wine every night IS NOT the way to deal with change. Lesson learned.
> Feel very well, after 8 days of alchohol freedom



The day before yesterday was not a good day for me at work, pretty stressful and quite a test not to come home and have a couple of glasses of wine. I am glad i didn't though as @Kies is right, it's not the way to deal with it and i know that i felt better as a result yesterday and was able to think through the issues with a clear head. Luckily i finished very late at work so i could just go to bed instead of sitting there brooding and wanting a glass of wine.


----------



## Broughtonblue (10 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> As I bimble around the forum I note that there are several of us quitting the demon drink in the new year. So I thought it might be productive and encouraging for us to share experiences.
> 
> I'm quittin' because I've had a series of rotten colds since September that have really put a dent in my fitness, and therefore in the new year I want to get back to my ideal weight and fitness, and beer, wine and spirits will not help me achieve this.
> 
> ...


So 10 days in how are we all going? (Honest answers only!) I'm pleased to say I'm still dry, but a test will be tonight when I go and watch the mighty lcfc play, in pub beforehand will be tough but convinced I will be fine. Drinking tonic water at nights now, love the stuff and very little 'badness' in it. 
Was getting a bit stressed at work because to be honest I don't really like my job, they are making cut backs in staff, in fact they have sacked 3 blokes in last couple of months and put another 3 on final written warnings. The bloke I was good friends with left of his own accord last Friday so my boss called me in to see if I knew why. I told him it was because he hated the place and had been looking to leave for a while. My boss then asked if I was looking too, to which I replied yes! Seemed like a massive weight lifted off me with that one word.


----------



## Kies (10 Jan 2014)

Nevet tell your boss you want to leave unless voluntary redundancies are on the table


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> So 10 days in how are we all going? (Honest answers only!) I'm pleased to say I'm still dry, but a test will be tonight when I go and watch the mighty lcfc play, in pub beforehand will be tough but convinced I will be fine. Drinking tonic water at nights now, love the stuff and very little 'badness' in it.
> Was getting a bit stressed at work because to be honest I don't really like my job, they are making cut backs in staff, in fact they have sacked 3 blokes in last couple of months and put another 3 on final written warnings. The bloke I was good friends with left of his own accord last Friday so my boss called me in to see if I knew why. I told him it was because he hated the place and had been looking to leave for a while. My boss then asked if I was looking too, to which I replied yes! Seemed like a massive weight lifted off me with that one word.



So far so good for me. A couple more good reasons have popped up to help keep me going including the possibility of a good long ride with a group of good friends that i need to be fit for so at the moment it's looking good.

Hope you find something else workwise soon @Broughtonblue


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2014)

I'm having no trouble at all not drinking, but I'm getting fed up with this calorie deficit / anxiety lark. It's like I've been hungover for a week now.

Feeling a bit better today though.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> So 10 days in how are we all going? (Honest answers only!) I'm pleased to say I'm still dry, but a test will be tonight when I go and watch the mighty lcfc play, in pub beforehand will be tough but convinced I will be fine.* Drinking tonic water at nights now*, love the stuff and very little 'badness' in it.
> Was getting a bit stressed at work because to be honest I don't really like my job, they are making cut backs in staff, in fact they have sacked 3 blokes in last couple of months and put another 3 on final written warnings. The bloke I was good friends with left of his own accord last Friday so my boss called me in to see if I knew why. I told him it was because he hated the place and had been looking to leave for a while. My boss then asked if I was looking too, to which I replied yes! Seemed like a massive weight lifted off me with that one word.



Look on the bright side. If malaria makes it to the East Midlands you're probably last man standing


----------



## Spinney (10 Jan 2014)

Good so far. The half-drunk bottle of wine that I was on is still sitting there too - will probably be a nice red wine vinegar if I last the month!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2014)

I'm going to be drinking tomorrow as a one-off. Interestingly even although I don't consider myself a heavy drinker I would previously have gotten in at least two bottles of wine and about eight or nine real ales to be between my, my wife and my mate. But all I've felt the need to get for tomorrow is one decent bottle of Malbec and the litre of Ginger Beer I started brewing before Christmas.


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jan 2014)

I could really go a beer or 3 tonight as I fell off the bike on ice this morning and spent about 3 hours in A&E, back home licking my wounds now and pretty miserable


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> I could really go a beer or 3 tonight as I fell off the bike on ice this morning and spent about 3 hours in A&E, back home licking my wounds now and pretty miserable



Gah! Extenuating circumstances!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2014)

My wife bought an awesome bottle of wine today from our local specialist and she has decided she's going to have a glass or two tonight.

I'm seriously tempted...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My wife bought an awesome bottle of wine today from our local specialist and she has decided she's going to have a glass or two tonight.
> 
> I'm seriously tempted...


And so it begins ...


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My wife bought an awesome bottle of wine today from our local specialist and she has decided she's going to have a glass or two tonight.
> 
> I'm seriously tempted...


I will if you will


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> I will if you will



That's not how the buddy system works!


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jan 2014)

I know, just banter


----------



## mattobrien (10 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm going to be drinking tomorrow as a one-off. Interestingly even although I don't consider myself a heavy drinker I would previously have gotten in at least two bottles of wine and about eight or nine real ales to be between my, my wife and my mate. But all I've felt the need to get for tomorrow is one decent bottle of Malbec and the litre of Ginger Beer I started brewing before Christmas.


Stay strong. No booze. It is a test. Get through tomorrow night not drinking. You can't start a thread about giving up booze for a whole month and buckle at the first temptation


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Stay strong. No booze. It is a test. Get through tomorrow night not drinking. You can't start a thread about giving up booze for a whole month and buckle at the first temptation



Oh this is far from the first temptation 

Tomorrow night has been a caveat from the start!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oh this is far from the first temptation
> 
> Tomorrow night has been a caveat from the start!


Hmm just looked thru the 1st page Andrew and can't see your caveat?

I've a holiday in Morroco soon and I plan to stay dry so surely you can, or it's not really staying dry is it?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> And so it begins ...


I agree Colin, not looking good for him is it?....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2014)

Well I made it through tonight just fine.


----------



## squeezelouise400 (10 Jan 2014)

I gave up drinking in 2011 and it never crosses my mind that I don't drink so temptation is never an issue for me and I have only just realised how lucky I am. I just decided one day in 2011 that I was not going to drink again and have never drunk a drop since. Health reasons are my main motivation for giving up and I am happier for doing so, but I have met people in the past who have also given up alcohol but have encountered hostility from others for doing so, despite the fact that it is their personal choice to give up. Has anyone else encountered any negativity or misunderstandings from others for giving up alcohol and if so, how did you handle the situation?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jan 2014)

Nope no cravings for me either or thoughts of booze which is weird because last year it was a bit harder at first. Must have cut down overall prior to deciding to stop on the 20/12/13 so not far off a month.


----------



## Steve H (11 Jan 2014)

I'm still dry. Going to a restaurant tonight with the missus and another couple. Normally this would be a few pints and a bottle of red, but I'm confident I can do without. 

Hardest part for me so far has been a business trip to Morocco last week. Was fortunate enough to be able to travel Business Class. There was free beer, free wine, free spirits on offer. Managed to resist ok.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> I could really go a beer or 3 tonight as I fell off the bike on ice this morning and spent about 3 hours in A&E, back home licking my wounds now and pretty miserable


You can fall off your bike but don't fall off the wagon.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My wife bought an awesome bottle of wine today from our local specialist and she has decided she's going to have a glass or two tonight.
> 
> I'm seriously tempted...



Well you can always start day one again but just think how much better it would be if you didn't have to start again and be the newbie of the thread.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Well you can always start day one again but just think how much better it would be if you didn't have to start again and be the newbie of the thread.



Right now I'm pretty sure I'm not going to drink tonight, citing quality of booze feels a bit silly right now. I may feel differently this evening


----------



## mooseracer (11 Jan 2014)

Stay off it, it's just one evening. Think how good about yourself you'll feel tomorrow


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Right now I'm pretty sure I'm not going to drink tonight, citing quality of booze feels a bit silly right now. I may feel differently this evening


It all depends on why you're not drinking. If you're not drinking because alcohol is a poison that's bad for your system then you shouldn't drink tonight no matter how good the wine is. If you're not drinking because you just want to get a little fitter in the New Year then I see no problem but you do, as mentioned, become the newbie of the thread and we all get to throw scorn at you for being weak willed . If you're not drinking for a month to prove to yourself you can go a month without it, then the answer is obvious.....

At the end of today, I'll have clocked up 4 weeks. History teaches me this is where my problems start as I've now forgotten just how bad the last hangover was.


----------



## mattobrien (11 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> History teaches me this is where my problems start as I've now forgotten just how bad the last hangover was.



Clearly not bad enough if you've forgotten already


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Clearly not bad enough if you've forgotten already


Ooh I don't know. 2 days of panic attacks and about 5 days to recover in total was pretty bad but when you look back from the safety of 4 weeks you think "Well maybe if I hadn't had quite so much it wouldn't have been so bad" but then if you do start it goes down exactly the same path.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> Ooh I don't know. 2 days of panic attacks and about 5 days to recover in total was pretty bad but when you look back from the safety of 4 weeks you think "Well maybe if I hadn't had quite so much it wouldn't have been so bad" but then if you do start it goes down exactly the same path.



At least you recognise and admit the repetition Martin, that's half the battle.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2014)

Hill Wimp said:


> At least you recognise and admit the repetition Martin, that's half the battle.


Time will tell. Although to be honest the time between benders gets longer and longer and the length of the benders shorter and shorter. I'd done a month and a half before the last one and only drank for 4 days (1+3) in total before stopping again. We'll see.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

When It comes down to it I want to get fit but probably thought I was drinking too much. The fact I'm finding it very easy to turn down booze has reassured me that I probably didn't.


----------



## edindave (11 Jan 2014)

Day 8 here and feeling good so far. Keep it up folks.


----------



## speccy1 (11 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> You can fall off your bike but don't fall off the wagon.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.


Thanks Jogger

I lost interest again shortly after my post so not a problem, felt too knackered and washed out to fall off the wagon, and today I am in too much pain, all of which was delayed from yesterdays fall. I`m coming up to a fortnight now and don`t really miss it in the slightest, and my sleep is improving so I feel almost human again!


----------



## eck (11 Jan 2014)

Nothing since last Friday night's excess (eh, edindave?); feeling well but still having overly vivid dreams. Last night some lowlife stole our tandem and our car.


----------



## edindave (11 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> Nothing since last Friday night's excess (eh, edindave?); feeling well but still having overly vivid dreams. Last night some lowlife stole our tandem and our car.



Bloody hell eck that's terrible. I hope you and A are both OK, that's shocking news. 
With any luck the tandem will be easier to trace than some bikes and the scumbag will get what's coming.


----------



## david k (11 Jan 2014)

I had 2 bottles of becks blue alcohol free lager last night, very nice to.

I wouldnt normally bother but they were on offer £3 for 6 bottles, when they are chilled they taste very nice. The only concern is getting the taste back for it, but TBH after 2 I had no desire for any more or an alcoholic drink.

May be worth getting some in in case we have an urge as it may stop us hitting the demon drink. Alternatively dont bother as I wouldnt have if they were not on offer


----------



## eck (11 Jan 2014)

edindave said:


> Bloody hell eck that's terrible. I hope you and A are both OK, that's shocking news.
> With any luck the tandem will be easier to trace than some bikes and the scumbag will get what's coming.



No no, it was just in the dream! 

But it's typical of the dreams I've been having. The other night an old school chum was trying to get of with my girl-friend. Very cute she was too.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> No no, it was just in the dream!
> 
> But it's typical of the dreams I've been having. The other night an old school chum was trying to get of with my girl-friend. Very cute she was too.



Last night I dreamt I was responsible for stopping the world from being annihilated from a massive chemical attack. 

Night before I dreamt that I lost my daughter while out shopping


----------



## edindave (11 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> No no, it was just in the dream!
> 
> But it's typical of the dreams I've been having. The other night an old school chum was trying to get of with my girl-friend. Very cute she was too.



Phew! I did worry that Kirrie might become the spiritual home of tandem-jacking!


----------



## Steve H (11 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Right now I'm pretty sure I'm not going to drink tonight, citing quality of booze feels a bit silly right now. I may feel differently this evening



As the owner of the booze-quittin buddy thread, you must not waver from this noble quest. At least during January. Us followers look to you for inspiration and leadership as we follow in your mighty footsteps. Don't fail us in our hour of need. Many of us are clinging on to sobriety knowing that our buddies are holding firm!

If the above doesn't inspire you to continue, then can you at least lie to us and pretend you made it!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

Steve H said:


> As the owner of the booze-quittin buddy thread, you must not waver from this noble quest. At least during January. Us followers look to you for inspiration and leadership as we follow in your mighty footsteps. Don't fail us in our hour of need. Many of us are clinging on to sobriety knowing that our buddies are holding firm!
> 
> If the above doesn't inspire you to continue, then can you at least lie to us and pretend you made it!



It's pretty unlikely that I'll be drinking....


...pretty unlikely.


----------



## speccy1 (11 Jan 2014)

Good man, you know it makes sense, it`ll be all that effort gone!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

So my wife and our visitor have already decided to spend this evening talking politics. THIS will be the biggest test.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> So my wife and our visitor have already decided to spend this evening talking politics. THIS will be the biggest test.


Because it so boring that you will be driven to drink, or because there is nothing you like more than to get p***ed and talk political b***ocks?


----------



## Broughtonblue (11 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Right now I'm pretty sure I'm not going to drink tonight, citing quality of booze feels a bit silly right now. I may feel differently this evening


if you crumble we will all fold like a house made from a pack of cards in a hurricane, can you cope with the responsibility?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Because it so boring that you will be driven to drink, or because there is nothing you like more than to get p***ed and talk political b***ocks?



I'm not a huge fancy talking politics, and my friend is doing a PHD in why people vote for people they hate and my wife just generally likes a good rent about politicians.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> if you crumble we will all fold like a house made from a pack of cards in a hurricane, can you cope with the responsibility?



You're safe. They've drank the ginger beer I started making before Christmas just for this evening. I didn't have any.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2014)

Well I'm sure you'll all be thrilled to know that not a drop of booze hath been drunk by me tonight. 10 days down...


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2014)




----------



## mattobrien (12 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Well I'm sure you'll all be thrilled to know that not a drop of booze hath been drunk by me tonight. 10 days down...
> 
> View attachment 36098


That photo could drive anyone to drink!

Chapeau on the not drinking though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Jan 2014)

Was this meant to be blank?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Was this meant to be blank?


I don't know what happened there!

I merely suggested that it would be difficult to choose between giving up the demon drink, and giving up those wild women ...

(I played it safe and gave up on booze AND wild women! )


----------



## Broughtonblue (12 Jan 2014)

Well I'm not ashamed to admit I really struggled last night, really struggled! As I've previously posted 95%+ of my drinking is at home in front of the tv. Had to retire to my bed at about 8:30 to watch tv just so I was further away from the booze cupboard, mrs bb sat there drinking which didn't help!

But I survived


----------



## Kies (12 Jan 2014)

Managed not a drop over the weekend. A real acheivement as i went out with friends earlier


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> Well I'm not ashamed to admit I really struggled last night, really struggled! As I've previously posted 95%+ of my drinking is at home in front of the tv. Had to retire to my bed at about 8:30 to watch tv just so I was further away from the booze cupboard, mrs bb sat there drinking which didn't help!
> 
> But I survived



You cracked it though!


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jan 2014)

After curcuits on Friday night, a ride yesterday morning and a spinning class at 4 yesterday afternoon I went out for a curry with friends.
I slipped slightly.
I will sit on the naughty step......


----------



## Broughtonblue (12 Jan 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> After curcuits on Friday night, a ride yesterday morning and a spinning class at 4 yesterday afternoon I went out for a curry with friends.
> I slipped slightly.
> I will sit on the naughty step......


For being so honest, you can get off it now,


----------



## mooseracer (12 Jan 2014)

I found it hard while cooking tea on Saturday - that activity is usually accompanied by wine - but other than that doing well and enjoying the positives like no hangovers and much more motivation to get out on the bike


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jan 2014)

I'd had that much I can't spell circuits!
I felt crap until I went to the gym at 3.


----------



## Broughtonblue (12 Jan 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> I'd had that much I can't spell circuits!
> I felt crap until I went to the gym at 3.


In your original post you said you slipped slightly, so I took pity on you and allowed you off the naughty step, now you seem to be saying you were pi$$ed! Get back on the step, you mislead me


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jan 2014)

Last day of late shifts today so for me the challenge begins tomorrow when i am home in the evening watching TV. I blame the sofa,it encourages me to have have a drink or eat bad things because it's so comfortable.

Perhaps i should burn it or just sit on the floor ?


----------



## Steve H (13 Jan 2014)

mooseracer said:


> I found it hard while cooking tea on Saturday - that activity is usually accompanied by wine - but other than that doing well and enjoying the positives like no hangovers and much more motivation to get out on the bike



Yes, I had this craving last night. Wife normally does most of the cooking, so when I'm in the kitchen I often open some wine or have a couple off beers (helps with the culinary creativity). I was in the kitchen last night, chopping veg and preparing things and got a pretty strong pang for some booze. The wife has got in a few bottles of Becks Blue. This is an alcohol free lager, and the taste is pretty good. Definitely the best alcohol free lager I've had. Sank a couple of these and everything was good in the world again. 12 days in, I'm sure it was more the habit of the hand to mouth action than it was physical craving for the drug.

Feeling pretty confident about getting to the end of the month now.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Jan 2014)

Hill Wimp said:


> Last day of late shifts today so for me the challenge begins tomorrow when i am home in the evening watching TV. I blame the sofa,it encourages me to have have a drink or eat bad things because it's so comfortable.
> 
> Perhaps i should burn it or just sit on the floor ?



It's dwad easy, just don't pick up the first drink and you won't get drunk.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> In your original post you said you slipped slightly, so I took pity on you and allowed you off the naughty step, now you seem to be saying you were pi$$ed! Get back on the step, you mislead me



Half way....


----------



## eck (13 Jan 2014)

Steve H said:


> Yes, I had this craving last night. Wife normally does most of the cooking, so when I'm in the kitchen I often open some wine or have a couple off beers (helps with the culinary creativity). I was in the kitchen last night, chopping veg and preparing things and got a pretty strong pang for some booze. The wife has got in a few bottles of *Becks Blue*. *This is an alcohol free lager, and the taste is pretty good. Definitely the best alcohol free lager I've had.* Sank a couple of these and everything was good in the world again. 12 days in, I'm sure it was more the habit of the hand to mouth action than it was physical craving for the drug.
> 
> Feeling pretty confident about getting to the end of the month now.



I've been alcohol free for nine days: no vino at all, and alcohol free and cider, but only one bottle a night, and not every night. I haven't tried the Becks, yet, but I've found *Erdinger* isn't bad; not so sure about the Koparberg cider though, it's a bit sickly-sweet.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Jan 2014)

I'm still alcohol free. I can't think of any more 'tests' that I could fail now. Having played in bands for most of my life I'm well used to being around booze and being unable to drink it (when it's my turn to drive the van).


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> I've been alcohol free for nine days: no vino at all, and alcohol free and cider, but only one bottle a night, and not every night. I haven't tried the Becks, yet, but I've found *Erdinger* isn't bad; not so sure about the Koparberg cider though, it's a bit sickly-sweet.


 This place has stocks a lot of alcohol free beers and wines etc. I've never tried their alcohol free spirits but I can confirm that the wines are ok. I no longer drink the AF beer though as I find it's just a step too close to jump across to proper beer again.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Jan 2014)

Well after feeling like crap all year so far I'm pleased to say I feel pretty damned good today! Although that could be because I've been out on my bike


----------



## Brad123 (13 Jan 2014)

Done another weekend with out a drink. Have been having headaches all week end put it down to not drinking. 
Well so far so good have saved £40. What can i bye my self.........


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2014)

The alcohol-free beer is OK so long as you don't drink any of the real stuff at the same time, then you realise what crap it really is.

FWIW, I occasionally have a becks blue when on the wagon. I find it much better with a splash of lime juice......and it makes me hark back to my mid-teenage formative years, sneakily drinking lager and lime at family gatherings


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Jan 2014)

Eventually if you continue to follow the straight and narrow path you will develop a liking for Lime and Soda  It is just £1 a pint in my local. I got fed up with paying more for AF drinks than you paid for the 'real thing', and they really aren't the same. I do enjoy the occasional bottle of AF wine however, but then after all this time I have forgotten what a real wine tastes like . We stopped keeping alcohol in the house a long time ago, and if guests leave a bottle of wine it soon gets handed on to relatives.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Jan 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Eventually if you continue to follow the straight and narrow path you will develop a liking for Lime and Soda  It is just £1 a pint in my local. I got fed up with paying more for AF drinks than you paid for the 'real thing', and they really aren't the same. I do enjoy the occasional bottle of AF wine however, but then after all this time I have forgotten what a real wine tastes like . We stopped keeping alcohol in the house a long time ago, and if guests leave a bottle of wine it soon gets handed on to relatives.



Ah, I've been a fan of soda water for years, and it's usually FREE!


----------



## SimonJKH (13 Jan 2014)

moose racer said:


> I found it hard while cooking tea on Saturday - that activity is usually accompanied by wine


Same. I love to 'Keith Floyd' it, with a glass in one hand and a saucepan in the other!


----------



## mattobrien (14 Jan 2014)

So far, so good. 

I suspect I'd be feeling great if I were getting a decent amount of sleep and riding a little more. Kids, you got love 'em.

Hopefully more miles in the second part of the month.


----------



## david k (14 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> I've been alcohol free for nine days: no vino at all, and alcohol free and cider, but only one bottle a night, and not every night. I haven't tried the Becks, yet, but I've found *Erdinger* isn't bad; not so sure about the Koparberg cider though, it's a bit sickly-sweet.




I've got some 'becks blue' in, I like it especially chilled, only £3 for 6 in Tesco 

Well done everyone, keep it up


----------



## david k (14 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> This place has stocks a lot of alcohol free beers and wines etc. I've never tried their alcohol free spirits but I can confirm that the wines are ok. I no longer drink the AF beer though as I find it's just a step too close to jump across to proper beer again.


whats the difference between alcohol free and de-alcholised?


----------



## Broughtonblue (14 Jan 2014)

Nothing like a bit of family support,
Mrs bb has just made a chilli con carne, she has opened a bottle of red wine and only used 100 ml. She then offered me the rest of the bottle as she hates wine, saying it will go off if I don't drink it! Told her to either let it go off then or pour it down the sink


----------



## The Jogger (14 Jan 2014)

I really don't see the point in alcohol free lager, I certainly wouldn't drink it for taste or effect and it could lead to other things.


----------



## eck (14 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> I really don't see the point in alcohol free lager, I certainly wouldn't drink it for taste or effect and it could lead to other things.


Well don't buy any then. 
Diff'rent strokes... and all that, eh?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> Nothing like a bit of family support,
> Mrs bb has just made a chilli con carne, she has opened a bottle of red wine and only used 100 ml. She then offered me the rest of the bottle as she hates wine, saying it will go off if I don't drink it! Told her to either let it go off then or pour it down the sink



Gah! If it was good wine that might have broken me!


----------



## The Jogger (14 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> Well don't buy any then.
> Diff'rent strokes... and all that, eh?



And cheers to you.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> I really don't see the point in alcohol free lager, I certainly wouldn't drink it for taste or effect and it could lead to other things.


If you read Allen Carr's "The Easy Way to Control Alcohol" he puts forward the argument that we actually need to be conditioned to enjoy the taste of beer, wine etc and this is done by society placing what is considered an obligation on us to drink by peer pressure and it being the "norm". Certainly, thinking back to childhood I remember hating the taste of alcohol but then I practiced lots and lots and lots until I got used to it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> If you read Allen Carr's "The Easy Way to Control Alcohol" he puts forward the argument that we actually need to be conditioned to enjoy the taste of beer, wine etc and this is done by society placing what is considered an obligation on us to drink by peer pressure and it being the "norm". Certainly, thinking back to childhood I remember hating the taste of alcohol but then I practiced lots and lots and lots until I got used to it.


Then you get stuck in the addiction cycle....

http://ac.els-cdn.com/S089662731100...t=1389789539_a6336ad7c306ee8c7110a12c95aab56a


----------



## Steve H (15 Jan 2014)

Sat in an airport lounge staring at free booze. Thought I had this January cracked, but there's still some tests ahead of me.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (15 Jan 2014)

I've just started cutting down again this week and getting back on the bike. I did for a lot of last year but the last couple of months when the weather got crappy I stopped cycling and started drinking a few beers each night and a short or 3. I put a bit of weight on fairly quickly and generally just felt lethargic and a bit down in the mornings. Since cutting down the effect is more or less instant, I'm getting up earlier and feeling much brighter, I wish I could stop altogether as in my case I find alcohol a bit self destructive as I tend to drink more when I'm feeling a bit down and in-turn it just makes it worse.

Good luck to everybody else


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jan 2014)

I've just had a filling fall out and haven't got my 'emergency' appointment until Monday. If more of it falls out and exposes the nerve I'm going to fall off the wagon pretty quickly!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've just had a filling fall out and haven't got my 'emergency' appointment until Monday. If more of it falls out and exposes the filling I'm going to fall off the wagon pretty quickly!


Co codamol would be better.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> If you read Allen Carr's "The Easy Way to Control Alcohol" he puts forward the argument that we actually need to be conditioned to enjoy the taste of beer, wine etc and this is done by society placing what is considered an obligation on us to drink by peer pressure and it being the "norm". Certainly, thinking back to childhood I remember hating the taste of alcohol but then I practiced lots and lots and lots until I got used to it.



It depends on whether you have an addiction or not. You know, if you don't have a problem you can continue to drink normally, if you are suffering from the effects of alcohol either physically or mentally ( I don't mean just the normal hangover) then the chances are you do have a problem. People come out with all sorts of whacky ideas that in most cases people end up back on it. The best way I know of controlling alcohol if you do have a problem with it, is abstinence. If you are talking about books on the subject, the most successful book, with undoubtedly the best proven results, is the Big Book in Alcoholics Anonymous.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Co codamol would be better.



Yes!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> It depends on whether you have an addiction or not. You know, if you don't have a problem you can continue to drink normally, if you are suffering from the effects of alcohol either physically or mentally ( I don't mean just the normal hangover) then the chances are you do have a problem. People come out with all sorts of whacky ideas that in most cases people end up back on it. The best way I know of controlling alcohol if you do have a problem with it, is abstinence. If you are talking about books on the subject, the most successful book, with undoubtedly the best proven results, is the Big Book in Alcoholics Anonymous.



Out of interest what would you class as 'not an normal hangover'?


----------



## The Jogger (15 Jan 2014)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I've just started cutting down again this week and getting back on the bike. I did for a lot of last year but the last couple of months when the weather got crappy I stopped cycling and started drinking a few beers each night and a short or 3. I put a bit of weight on fairly quickly and generally just felt lethargic and a bit down in the mornings. Since cutting down the effect is more or less instant, I'm getting up earlier and feeling much brighter, I wish I could stop altogether as in my case I find alcohol a bit self destructive as I tend to drink more when I'm feeling a bit down and in-turn it just makes it worse.
> 
> Good luck to everybody else



You have solved your own problem within your post.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jan 2014)

The title of AC 'so book is misleading, it is about giving up as opposed to controlling. It's worth a read as it's a different approach to AA. It's about removing the conditioning put in place since childhood. It's worth a look if you don't feel AA is for you


----------



## The Jogger (15 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Out of interest what would you class as 'not an normal hangover'?



In my case it would have started gradually, I use to feel rough but not just rough, I started getting panic attacks triggered by the hangover. It was a bit of a vicious circle for me as I was always keen to get the hare of the dog. I would sometimes feel very jittery and jumpy. I would lack confidence but when I had the cure, things would seem to improve, for a while. But it affects different people differently, the not so normal hangover.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> The title of AC 'so book is misleading, it is about giving up as opposed to controlling. It's worth a read as it's a different approach to AA. It's about removing the conditioning put in place since childhood. It's worth a look if you don't feel AA is for you



Sorry, I wasn't aware if it promotes giving up for those with a problem, then it might be worth a read for some......


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> It depends on whether you have an addiction or not. You know, if you don't have a problem you can continue to drink normally, if you are suffering from the effects of alcohol either physically or mentally ( I don't mean just the normal hangover) then the chances are you do have a problem. People come out with all sorts of whacky ideas that in most cases people end up back on it. The best way I know of controlling alcohol if you do have a problem with it, is abstinence. If you are talking about books on the subject, the most successful book, with undoubtedly the best proven results, is the Big Book in Alcoholics Anonymous.


Longitudinal studies show over 8 years that AA is no more effective than any other type of help such as tapering off or NHS model of recovery.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Longitudinal studies show over 8 years that AA is no more effective than any other type of help such as tapering off or NHS model of recovery.



I think they would be difficult to verify because of the anontmity of AA members.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Jan 2014)

Not really, there's quite a lot of research including AA members, over 3500 in one study alone.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Jan 2014)

What really matters is that people are able to give up successfully whichever route they take. I am certainly not going to get into a debate over which way is best. AA worked for me and for many, many others I know.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> In my case it would have started gradually, I use to feel rough but not just rough, I started getting panic attacks triggered by the hangover. It was a bit of a vicious circle for me as I was always keen to get the hare of the dog. I would sometimes feel very jittery and jumpy. I would lack confidence but when I had the cure, things would seem to improve, for a while. But it affects different people differently, the not so normal hangover.



Oh nasty. I've never had that.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (15 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> You have solved your own problem within your post.



Yes I agree mate, I should quit altogether to be honest


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Jan 2014)

5 weeks tomorrow for me and thanks to the chest infection I've had, I'm just starting to feel the benefits. I feel great and not even craved once, the 5 or 6 booze free months in 2013 must have helped me prep for this.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> 5 weeks tomorrow for me and thanks to the chest infection I've had, I'm just starting to feel the benefits. I feel great and not even craved once, the 5 or 6 booze free months in 2013 must have helped me prep for this.



Brilliant! I'm quite staggered that I haven't actually craved booze at all. And as an ex-smoker I know what real craving feels like!


----------



## The Jogger (16 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Brilliant! I'm quite staggered that I haven't actually craved booze at all. And as an ex-smoker I know what real craving feels like!



I like the pun.
You want to try giving both up together while working in a club..........now that was hard.


----------



## edindave (16 Jan 2014)

Well those who are doing the whole of January are past the halfway point as of midday... so well done! 
I only started on the 4th so will need to carry on till the 4th Feb - not quite at the halfway mark but still feeling good 

The big bottle of Hoegaarden that has sat solemnly in the fridge the whole time must be wondering what's going on!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2014)

Well tonight someone ripped my neighbour's gas pipe off their wall causing huge jets of gas to spew into the street and into their living room. They knocked on my door in a panic and I took hold of the situation (I'm always calm in stressful situations), I told them who to call and I ended up going into the house to turn off the gas. 

My neighbours then brought round a bottle of Wild Turkey so 'everyone could calm down'. 

Do you think I accepted their kind offer to join them in having a very large slug of whisky?


----------



## Kies (16 Jan 2014)

my last night of being oncall, so tommorow evening will be another test. havn't had the urge to drink at all thus far.
@Andrew_Culture , i think you took a rain cheque on that whiskey after explaining your on the wagon for January?


----------



## edindave (16 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Do you think I accepted their kind offer to join them in having a very large slug of whisky bourbon?



I think you might have been tempted if it was a decent whisky, but I'll say no.
P.S. FTFY!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2014)

Nope, I passed.


----------



## Fubar (16 Jan 2014)

Only just noticed this thread, I am "clean" since Hogmanay (only one bottle of beer at the bells), fine so far so January should be a scoosh!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2014)

edindave said:


> I think you might have been tempted if it was a decent whisky, but I'll say no.
> P.S. FTFY!



Oops, I should have known it's Bourbon!


----------



## david k (17 Jan 2014)

Well done to everyone so far. I've had the odd urge to drink but still remember the day after which helps with motivation 

Keep going everyone, Im going for Jan and Feb so not halfway yet. I do feel a lot better, is there anyone who doesnt?


----------



## mooseracer (17 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> Well done to everyone so far. I've had the odd urge to drink but still remember the day after which helps with motivation
> 
> Keep going everyone, Im going for Jan and Feb so not halfway yet. I do feel a lot better, is there anyone who doesnt?



I'm much the same, odd urge here and there but nothing too major. Weather forecast for tomorrow is awful but I've thought "well no problem, will go out on the mtb for a bit it's only rain" - that certainly wouldn't have happened if I was having a drink or 3 this evening!

Struck me yesterday that I was over halfway through January, I now don't intend starting again in February, I will just see where this new regime takes me instead...


----------



## Spinney (17 Jan 2014)

I think I'll start in Feb, but do my best to drinking at weekends only, and in moderation!

Well done all so far!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> I think I'll start in Feb, but do my best to drinking at weekends only, and in moderation!
> 
> Well done all so far!



I thought you had already started! Are you our first quitter?


----------



## The Jogger (17 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I thought you had already started! Are you our first quitter?



I want to get the wooden spoon in this race ........"


----------



## Spinney (17 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I thought you had already started! Are you our first quitter?


No - I meant I'll start drinking again Feb, but weekends only. No alcohol has passed my lips since the beginning of the year!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> No - I meant I'll start drinking again Feb, but weekends only. No alcohol has passed my lips since the beginning of the year!



Ha! Oh I getcha! I have two cans of Adnams Ghost Ship that I'm looking forward to drinking on the 1st Feb


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> I want to get the wooden spoon in this race ........"



I thought you quit ages ago? Or am I confused? In my defence it might have been that gas leak last night...


----------



## Custom24 (17 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> Nothing like a bit of family support,
> Mrs bb has just made a chilli con carne, she has opened a bottle of red wine and only used 100 ml. She then offered me the rest of the bottle as she hates wine, saying it will go off if I don't drink it! Told her to either let it go off then or pour it down the sink


 
I know that feeling.
What you can do is get some ice cube bags and pour the rest of the wine in there, and stick them in the freezer. You can still cook with the ice cubes, but you won't want to drink it once it's in the bag, and you're not wasting it.

Be warned, though - the smell of wine as you fill up the bag can make your resolve weaken a little bit.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Jan 2014)

I want to get the wooden spoon in this race


Andrew_Culture said:


> I thought you quit ages ago? Or am I confused? In my defence it might have been that gas leak last night...



I quit 24 years ago but for me it is a race for the rest of my life.......


----------



## david k (17 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> I think I'll start in Feb, but do my best to drinking at weekends only, and in moderation!
> 
> Well done all so far!



Its the moderation bit I struggle with, not the frequency


----------



## Steve H (17 Jan 2014)

Just January for me. 1st of Feb I'm going on a ski trip with a group of lads. Intend to get pretty bladdered!


----------



## david k (18 Jan 2014)

24 years! I've not managed 24 days yet


----------



## The Jogger (18 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> 24 years! I've not managed 24 days yet



I could have said that at one stage


----------



## eck (18 Jan 2014)

Mrs eck and I were out for a meal with friends this evening, I had two bottles of (less than 0.5% alcohol) Erdinger. Am I still in or do I have to go back to square 1?


----------



## Kies (18 Jan 2014)

Family party tommorow night, and my brother is picking me up, before collecting dad en route ..... Going to be a challenge!!!


----------



## edindave (18 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> Mrs eck and I were out for a meal with friends this evening, I had two bottles of (less than 0.5% alcohol) Erdinger. Am I still in or do I have to go back to square 1?



You probably absorbed more alcohol from the Hai Karate aftershave.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Jan 2014)

Kies said:


> Family party tommorow night, and my brother is picking me up, before collecting dad en route ..... Going to be a challenge!!!


That's easy, why don't you drive.


----------



## Kies (19 Jan 2014)

He is also on the wagon and got there before me :-)


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jan 2014)

This booze quitting lark has its upsides.
Son #2 was invited to a teenage party Friday night, pick up about midnight. Being stone cold sober on a Friday night, I offered to pick up him and his friends, take them to McDonalds and then drop them all off. Massive turn taken, massive favour banked. No biggie for me but non-quitting parents very grateful.

Having seen a lot of the teenagers at midnight, it seems that that demographic isn't participating in a dry January


----------



## Freds Dad (19 Jan 2014)

Being new to the site I've just seen this message but is it too late to add me to the non drinkers?

I have stopped drinking in January for the last 14 years so I'm quite established at it. My last drink was NYE and so far I've resisted the temptation but the smell of the wife's G&T along with a bottle of Gentleman jack calling my name is making it difficult but I will do it and may even extend it in to February..


----------



## david k (19 Jan 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Being new to the site I've just seen this message but is it too late to add me to the non drinkers?
> 
> I have stopped drinking in January for the last 14 years so I'm quite established at it. My last drink was NYE and so far I've resisted the temptation but the smell of the wife's G&T along with a bottle of Gentleman jack calling my name is making it difficult but I will do it and may even extend it in to February..



Add this man Andrew


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Jan 2014)

Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Being new to the site I've just seen this message but is it too late to add me to the non drinkers?
> 
> I have stopped drinking in January for the last 14 years so I'm quite established at it. My last drink was NYE and so far I've resisted the temptation but the smell of the wife's G&T along with a bottle of Gentleman jack calling my name is making it difficult but I will do it and may even extend it in to February..



Done!


----------



## Freds Dad (19 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?



Maybe but I usually start again on the first Saturday in Feb.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?


My hope is to carry it on for good. However I've had this hope many times before and it's failed. 8 months is the record and then I went on holiday. Once I was somewhere hot and sunny, my willpower left me. I can manage Xmas etc ok, my problem has always been the summer months.


----------



## SimonJKH (19 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?


Yeah, I think I might....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> My hope is to carry it on for good. However I've had this hope many times before and it's failed. 8 months is the record and then I went on holiday. Once I was somewhere hot and sunny, my willpower left me. I can manage Xmas etc ok, my problem has always been the summer months.



I'm hoping for at least a year just to see how much riding I can get done and how much weight I can lose - booze has been getting in the way for too long.

Edit: I too find the summer months the hardest, an ice cold beer in the heat of a summers' day is such a reward.


----------



## mooseracer (19 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?



Yep, count me in.

Like a few others the warmer months will be the real challenge


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

I'm bored of not drinking! That might just be my resolve weakening though


----------



## Steve H (19 Jan 2014)

Just had a glass of red wine.

Please add me to the list of failures

Sorry everyone!


----------



## edindave (19 Jan 2014)

After two days of horrendously wet cycling, I'm amazed I haven't broken yet.
My mind turned to a nice relaxing Hoegaarden several times as I plodded out the miles. 
But I'm too stubborn to quit.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

Steve H said:


> Just had a glass of red wine.
> 
> Please add me to the list of failures
> 
> Sorry everyone!



I know you're the second to drop out but can you remember who was first?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?


Easy target.


----------



## mattobrien (19 Jan 2014)

I do like to support local businesses, the two I had in mind for February were the Fat Cat and The Vic, no prizes for guessing they are both pubs. Come Feb I shall be a little more social that I am currently.

I would like to go for a social pint with @Andrew_Culture and I definitely deserve one after a good ride!


----------



## david k (19 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?



count me in


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I do like to support local businesses, the two I had in mind for February were the Fat Cat and The Vic, no prizes for guessing they are both pubs. Come Feb I shall be a little more social that I am currently.
> 
> I would like to go for a social pint with @Andrew_Culture and I definitely deserve one after a good ride!



We need a CycleChat corner in The Dove or Fat Cat!


----------



## mattobrien (19 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> We need a CycleChat corner in The Dove or Fat Cat!


Come the 1st February we might have!

We ought to do a ride to the Vic in Earl Soham. It's about 15 miles each way, so a reasonable ride and possibly a pint or three when we get there. A ride for the summer me thinks.


----------



## eck (19 Jan 2014)

A friend posted a link to this on FB. Might be of interest to some? 
http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-10516/7-reasons-why-life-is-better-without-booze.html


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

Just found out my brother in law who was quitting with me bailed last week!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Jan 2014)

This is relevant here..






.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Jan 2014)

But for the grace of God and all that. .......


----------



## Fubar (20 Jan 2014)

I am still "clean", there are even 2 bottles of corona in the fridge (other alcohol drinks are available) but I'm not tempted - at the moment I would feel ok going to the end of February, though might wait until closer to the time....


----------



## Fubar (20 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?


 
Possibly, will decide nearer the time.


----------



## Fubar (20 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> As I bimble around the forum I note that there are several of us quitting the demon drink in the new year. So I thought it might be productive and encouraging for us to share experiences.
> 
> I'm quittin' because I've had a series of rotten colds since September that have really put a dent in my fitness, and therefore in the new year I want to get back to my ideal weight and fitness, and beer, wine and spirits will not help me achieve this.
> 
> ...


 
Could you add me please Andrew?

EDIT: thanks @Andrew_Culture !


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?



No

The purpose for me is twofold;
1) Lose a bit of weight
2) Prove to myself that I am not addicted to alcohol

After a month of not drinking I think I will have passed both of these


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jan 2014)

nickyboy said:


> No
> 
> The purpose for me is twofold;
> 1) Lose a bit of weight
> ...



Agreed! I'm really looking forward to having a nice beer and a nicer bottle of wine.


----------



## Spinney (20 Jan 2014)

The weekly shop is noticeably cheaper now I'm not stocking up on wine!


----------



## mattobrien (21 Jan 2014)

Is it February yet?

I really wish I felt brilliant and that I could say that this not drinking for a month was the best thing I had ever done, but I do miss the pub and beer too.

I am feeling fitter, but I think that has more to do with mileage than not drinking. I have felt fitter than I currently do during 'drinking' months, plus it is about to get / has started to get colder, so I may find it harder to ride for longer periods or at a faster pace any way.

Will I be the only one with real ale in my drinks bottle on the bike come the 1st Feb?


----------



## eck (21 Jan 2014)

Hmmm, I've swapped my late night bottle of wine for a mug of hot chocolate and a couple of biscuits. The weight-loss ain't happening.


----------



## mattobrien (21 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> The weight-loss ain't happening.



But are you getting faster?


----------



## eck (21 Jan 2014)

Erm, actually yes (except when I ride with my slower buddy). I've stopped drinking, but also doing more focused rides plus turbo rather than just riding to rack up the miles. I had my fastest ride since last July on Saturday. Maybe a touch of "the aggregation of marginal gains": no booze+ hard turbo sessions + tri bars + fixed wheel? 
Anyway, SFSG.


----------



## Get In The Van (21 Jan 2014)

20 years and counting...I got straight edge 
Andrew will know what I'm on about and any other Minor Threat fans


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jan 2014)

How we getting on? I think I might have some wine on the 1st Feb but won't drink nearly as much as I did over Christmas after that!


----------



## Broughtonblue (22 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Who's up for carrying this thru Feb?


Will give it a go, still got bottle of whisky, bottle of red, bottle of white and numerous cans of Stella and cider looking at me from Christmas, but not a drop has touched my lips so far. Although on occasions I have found it difficult, like last Saturday, mrs out all night and me in on my own.
Birthday next week will be tricky, not been dry on a birthday for 30 years!!


----------



## speccy1 (22 Jan 2014)

Back to day three

I was doing really well and didn`t want to drink, had no interest in it whatsoever. But, went to a quiz night on sunday and got pressured and nagged into hitting the local cider. Went home really quite narked. I`m getting really sick and tired of this:

"what do you want to give it up for?"
"why do you want to live like a monk?"
"go on have a couple you boring b*****d"

Anybody else get this from really inconsiderate friends and family??

Makes me wonder what the point of trying to look after myself is, might as well give up the cycling and sit and eat pies and cakes all day while I`m at it.

I don`t understand some people

Sorry for my rant guys, but I`m hacked off!


----------



## Fubar (22 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> How we getting on? I think I might have some wine on the 1st Feb but won't drink nearly as much as I did over Christmas after that!


 
still dry....


----------



## Fubar (22 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Back to day three
> 
> I was doing really well and didn`t want to drink, had no interest in it whatsoever. But, went to a quiz night on sunday and got pressured and nagged into hitting the local cider. Went home really quite narked. I`m getting really sick and tired of this:
> 
> ...


 
Or just give up the "friends" and keep cycling...


----------



## Fubar (22 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Back to day three
> 
> I was doing really well and didn`t want to drink, had no interest in it whatsoever. But, went to a quiz night on sunday and got pressured and nagged into hitting the local cider. Went home really quite narked. I`m getting really sick and tired of this:
> 
> ...


 
To be fair to you I think I would really struggle to sit in a pub and not have a drink.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Back to day three
> 
> I was doing really well and didn`t want to drink, had no interest in it whatsoever. But, went to a quiz night on sunday and got pressured and nagged into hitting the local cider. Went home really quite narked. I`m getting really sick and tired of this:
> 
> ...



My friends don't appear to give a toss that I'm not drinking, although it's a bit alarming how surprised some folk are!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Back to day three
> 
> I was doing really well and didn`t want to drink, had no interest in it whatsoever. But, went to a quiz night on sunday and got pressured and nagged into hitting the local cider. Went home really quite narked. I`m getting really sick and tired of this:
> 
> ...



Do you want me to add 'dropped' to the list, or shall we turn the other way?


----------



## speccy1 (22 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Do you want me to add 'dropped' to the list, or shall we turn the other way?


Please don`t drop me

This is to be permanent for me


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Please don`t drop me
> 
> This is to be permanent for me



I was only being silly . It's one day at a time, all the time.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> Birthday next week will be tricky, not been dry on a birthday for 30 years!!


And your only 37 next #badass


----------



## speccy1 (22 Jan 2014)

Time to put my foot down with people who are trying to force feed me alcohol

Funny, if somebody gives up smoking they get no end of praise.

It`s a strange world we live in


----------



## BSRU (22 Jan 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Time to put my foot down with people who are trying to force feed me alcohol
> 
> Funny, if somebody gives up smoking they get no end of praise.
> 
> It`s a strange world we live in


There is still the attitude that you must be weird not to be drinking alcohol.
Apparently 25% of drinkers stopped drinking for January, not sure how many of that 25% are still going but alcohol sales have dropped.


----------



## david k (22 Jan 2014)

Still dry, im feeling the benefits, lost quite a few lbs and cycling better, focus on the benefits and it helps say NO


----------



## Broughtonblue (22 Jan 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> And your only 37 next #badass


I wish!! Ten years out, 47


----------



## SimonJKH (22 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> How we getting on? I think I might have some wine on the 1st Feb but won't drink nearly as much as I did over Christmas after that!


Well it is not getting any easier, thats for sure! But I have to have a medical for work in the near future, so I at least want to keep going until that is out of the way.


----------



## Broughtonblue (22 Jan 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> Well it is not getting any easier, thats for sure! But I have to have a medical for work in the near future, so I at least want to keep going until that is out of the way.


At least I'm not the only one finding that it's not getting any easier!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jan 2014)

But is anyone feeling any benefit?


----------



## Kies (22 Jan 2014)

I am finding it easier. Would normally reach for a beer, but these days it's an early evening meal and a cuppa before bed


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2014)

I've drunk a lot of peppermint tea


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've drunk a lot of peppermint tea


 Ditto. Everytime I give up the booze I switch to sugary mint tea.


----------



## BSRU (23 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> But is anyone feeling any benefit?


Yes, great sleep and able to wake up earlier to get out for some extra miles on the way into work.
Lots of new bike stuff as well


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> Ditto. Everytime I give up the booze I switch to sugary mint tea.



Not tried it with sugar. Interesting...


----------



## BSRU (23 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Not tried it with sugar. Interesting...


Far nicer without sugar.


----------



## mattobrien (23 Jan 2014)

I actually don't fancy a couple of beers, worrying times...


----------



## mooseracer (23 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> Yes, great sleep and able to wake up earlier to get out for some extra miles on the way into work.
> Lots of new bike stuff as well



Same here, great sleep now and more energy. Have also been splashing out on "essential" bike stuff so not seen any financial gains so far


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> But is anyone feeling any benefit?


Yep, every Saturday and Sunday morning for a long while now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2014)

Nuts to this I want wine!


----------



## SimonJKH (23 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Nuts to this I want wine!


I know that feeling!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> I know that feeling!


Just for the record I didn't have any


----------



## Fubar (24 Jan 2014)

Still dry, though better half informed me we have a leaving night out on 31 JANUARY! Told her I'll drive.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Not tried it with sugar. Interesting...





BSRU said:


> Far nicer without sugar.


I'm trying to recreate the North African sweet mint tea. Doesn't always work!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2014)

[/friendly tone] Those people still finding it a struggle on day 24, doesn't this highlight in a worrying way a dependency you hadn't noticed before? I'm used to it being a struggle (usually right up until I fall off the wagon although it gets slightly easier as you build momentum). What I'm trying to highlight is quite often people will say "oh I don't have a problem with alcohol, I could give it up tomorrow" but then they never try it. Those that do try realise just what a struggle it can actually be.


----------



## Spinney (24 Jan 2014)

Although I wonder how much of the 'struggle' is due to habit. e.g. you always have a beer with a curry, so it doesn't seem right to have a curry without (or on a Saturday night, or while watching the match on TV, or whatever).
A bit like a _small _part of the smoking habit is having something to do with your hands...

(I'n not denying chemical dependency at all, just saying* that it's not necessarily the whole story in everyone).

*speculating might be a more accurate word here!


----------



## BSRU (24 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm trying to recreate the North African sweet mint tea. Doesn't always work!


My recollection of such tea is it was probably more sugar than anything else.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2014)

BSRU said:


> My recollection of such tea is it was probably more sugar than anything else.


Yep. Let's just say I'm not talking a teaspoon and a half of sugar.


----------



## mattobrien (24 Jan 2014)

Oddly, this giving up booze for a month has been strangely easy. I wasn't really a big drinker beforehand, but did enjoy supping a few pints of real ale down the pub with friends once a week, as much fir the social aspect as anything else.

If I was planning a ride on a Sunday, I would tend not to drink on a Saturday as I knew it would slow me down a little. Cycling more important than drinking, what is the world coming to...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jan 2014)

I've found it boringly easy not to drink. I'm not going to carry on with this sobriety as I really like drinking wine and beer. It has been an interesting exercise though. I have been pondering jumping off the wagon, but I've made it this far so I might as well wait another week.


----------



## david k (24 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> Although I wonder how much of the 'struggle' is due to habit. e.g. you always have a beer with a curry, so it doesn't seem right to have a curry without (or on a Saturday night, or while watching the match on TV, or whatever).
> A bit like a _small _part of the smoking habit is having something to do with your hands...
> 
> (I'n not denying chemical dependency at all, just saying* that it's not necessarily the whole story in everyone).
> ...



i agree, it can be more of a mental need than a physiological one. i love a beer watching RL on a friday night, after a long week at work and a cycle.... pure heaven


----------



## david k (24 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've found it boringly easy not to drink. I'm not going to carry on with this sobriety as I really like drinking wine and beer. It has been an interesting exercise though. I have been pondering jumping off the wagon, but I've made it this far so I might as well wait another week.



glad you stuck with it Andrew, the reward is often knowing you can, keep going you will feel better in yourself for doing so


----------



## mattobrien (24 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've found it boringly easy not to drink. I'm not going to carry on with this sobriety as I really like drinking wine and beer. It has been an interesting exercise though. I have been pondering jumping off the wagon, but I've made it this far so I might as well wait another week.


Shall we go to the pub on Saturday the 1st Feb then? I could gently ease myself into a few beers, we could even do a cycling tour of the local pubs, Brewery Tap, Dove Street Inn, Fat Cat etc.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Shall we go to the pub on Saturday the 1st Feb then? I could gently ease myself into a few beers, we could even do a cycling tour of the local pubs, Brewery Tap, Dove Street Inn, Fat Cat etc.



I have a prior engagement that evening, but it's definitely a good plan!


----------



## mattobrien (24 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have a prior engagement that evening, but it's definitely a good plan!


Maybe we should arrange a town pub ride one evening then with other thirsty CC'ers as close to the start of Feb as can be arranged


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Maybe we should arrange a town pub ride one evening then with other thirsty CC'ers as close to the start of Feb as can be arranged


Monday 3rd?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm quittin' because I've had a series of rotten colds since September that have really put a dent in my fitness, and therefore in the new year I want to get back to my ideal weight and fitness, and beer, wine and spirits will not help me achieve this.
> 
> Also the wine I like to drink is probably slightly beyond my means, so my pocket will also benefit from not buying booze.





Andrew_Culture said:


> I've found it boringly easy not to drink. I'm not going to carry on with this sobriety as I really like drinking wine and beer.


So can we assume that the colds have gone, you got back to your ideal weight and fitness, and you have come into enough cash to fund your wine habit?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> So can we assume that the colds have gone, you got back to your ideal weight and fitness, and you have come into enough cash to fund your wine habit?



Ha, well the colds have finally gone, I'm not sure I have and ideal weight and fitness and I'll never be wealthy enough to enjoy the quality of wine I like


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've found it boringly easy not to drink. I'm not going to carry on with this sobriety as I really like drinking wine and beer. It has been an interesting exercise though. I have been pondering jumping off the wagon, but I've made it this far so I might as well wait another week.



Me too. I have never felt that I "needed a drink" at all in the month which I guess must be a good thing. But I do like the taste of alcohol so I shall be having a couple of beers and some wine Feb 1


----------



## martint235 (25 Jan 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Me too. I have never felt that I "needed a drink" at all in the month which I guess must be a good thing. But I do like the taste of alcohol so I shall be having a couple of beers and some wine Feb 1


Ah you see this is where all the conditioning comes in and the sneakiness of alcohol. You don't "need a drink" and yet you're already planning one a week away. Allen Carr puts forward the argument that no one actually likes the taste of alcohol until you've practised it a lot under conditioning that it's "normal" to like it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> Ah you see this is where all the conditioning comes in and the sneakiness of alcohol. You don't "need a drink" and yet you're already planning one a week away. Allen Carr puts forward the argument that no one actually likes the taste of alcohol until you've practised it a lot under conditioning that it's "normal" to like it.



Quite, and when I've worked hard for something it seems wasteful to turn my back on it


----------



## david k (26 Jan 2014)

Im enjoying not drinking, i feel a lot better and not really missed it that much. I have missed having a few on a Friday night but nothing too bad.

I want to continue into Feb but we are having a party in mid Feb so may aim for then.

Thinking of setting myself a max each month, say 2 nights out/in drinking per month?

New thread Andrew?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> Ah you see this is where all the conditioning comes in and the sneakiness of alcohol. You don't "need a drink" and yet you're already planning one a week away. Allen Carr puts forward the argument that no one actually likes the taste of alcohol until you've practised it a lot under conditioning that it's "normal" to like it.



I take your point. However, I haven't felt the urge to drink alcohol at all during January so I (maybe overoptimistically) take that as a sign I don't have a dependency issue. I'm not sure how much store I would set by the arguments of a comedian with no medical qualifications of experience. I'm not addicted to curry but I am looking forward to having one with a couple of those beers on Feb 1


----------



## mooseracer (26 Jan 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I'm not sure how much store I would set by the arguments of a comedian with no medical qualifications of experience.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Quite, and when I've worked hard for something it seems wasteful to turn my back on it


Exactly, why turn your back on getting up with a clear head in the morning, you've worked hard for that


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> New thread Andrew?



Go for it!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Exactly, why turn your back on getting up with a clear head in the morning, you've worked hard for that



My head is no clearer for not drinking, which has been a bit disappointing. Turns out I'm naturally dim rather than dimmed by booze.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jan 2014)

I don't think I ever really enjoyed the taste of alcohol, I drank for the effects. Maybe thats the difference between those who can take it or leave it and those who now leave it alone completely.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Jan 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> I don't think I ever really enjoyed the taste of alcohol, I drank for the effects. Maybe thats the difference between those who can take it or leave it and those who now leave it alone completely.



Yes, I drank for effect more than taste. In fact it would have to have tasted really terrible, my subject on Master Mind would have been , original gravity of beers.........


----------



## david k (26 Jan 2014)

i drank/drink for both reasons, taste and effect


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

I drink entirely for taste, and maybe a little buzz. I can't stand the feeling of being drunk. Awful.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

My father in law just arrived with a fourpack of real ale and a bottle of wine. I politely turned him down. They live with us half the week every week so not sure which bit of 'not drinking' he doesn't get 

Top lad!


----------



## Freds Dad (26 Jan 2014)

Nearly there. Only 5 days to go but do I have a drink of Saturday night?

By not drinking I feel better and I'm sleeping better. I don't tend to drink during the week but do / did like some red wine and / or G&T's after a long hard week.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

We're de-camping to my sister's house for most of the weekend so I'll be having at least beer or two, maybe some wine. Which is normal without me getting drunk. Surely a month off won't have reduced my resistance too much


----------



## eck (26 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> . Surely a month off won't have reduced my resistance too much


Oh, I don't know. I had half a can of cider at the m-i-l's significant birthday a few days ago. It was my first drink for nearly three weeks and it certainly had an effect. TBH, I'm missing it less and less.


----------



## Chris Swift (26 Jan 2014)

I've cut out the drinking too, just had a shot of Drambuie 1st drink for a week, have felt great.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

Hang on, who else on the list has been drinking?


----------



## eck (26 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hang on, who else on the list has been drinking?


Does half a can of cider count as "drinking" if I didn't enjoy it? 
Do I have to go back down the snake to square one?


----------



## mattobrien (26 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> Does half a can of cider count as "drinking" if I didn't enjoy it?
> Do I have to go back down the snake to square one?


Slide back down that snake mister. All the confessions are coming out now


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hang on, who else on the list has been drinking?


Sounds like we need an up to date list to me...


----------



## Broughtonblue (26 Jan 2014)

Not a drop has touched my lips and with only 5 days to go I'm determined it's not going to.
It's my birthday tomorrow (nearly 50!) and an old song popped into my head.....(slightly altered lyrics)
It's my birthday and I'll drink if I want to!

But I don't want to


----------



## Broughtonblue (26 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> Does half a can of cider count as "drinking" if I didn't enjoy it?
> Do I have to go back down the snake to square one?


Yes it does, will be a full can next time. Only a matter of time before your slouching on a park bench with a load of teenagers drinking white lightning!
Pull yourself together!!!


----------



## mattobrien (26 Jan 2014)

I even found I have got two bottles of ale in the wine fridge, they shall be looked forward to, but remain untouched until February.


----------



## midliferider (26 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> We're de-camping to my sister's house for most of the weekend so I'll be having at least beer or two, maybe some wine. Which is normal without me getting drunk. Surely a month off won't have reduced my resistance too much



I have been following this thread with great interest although I have never contributed to it. 
Can I ask you, most of you have found that life without alcohol is actually good, so why do you want to drink again?


----------



## eck (26 Jan 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> Yes it does, will be a full can next time. Only a matter of time before your slouching on a park bench with a load of teenagers drinking white lightning!
> Pull yourself together!!!


Oh well, back to normal then.


----------



## mattobrien (26 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> I have been following this thread with great interest although I have never contributed to it.
> Can I ask you, most of you have found that life without alcohol is actually good, so why do you want to drink again?


I found life with alcohol also good, I plan to have a balanced life.

Also judging by @Andrew_Culture's legs on the bike today, I would suggest that alcohol does him no harm at all and that he starts again quickly


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> I have been following this thread with great interest although I have never contributed to it.
> Can I ask you, most of you have found that life without alcohol is actually good, so why do you want to drink again?



I find life in general actually good. I have learned over the last month that beer isn't a major contributor to maintaining that good feeling but there's no reason it can't be a part of it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

eck said:


> Oh well, back to normal then.



I stopped drinking Tennants Super fifteen years ago when realised I was starting to enjoy it for the taste


----------



## midliferider (26 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I find life in general actually good. I have learned over the last month that beer isn't a major contributor to maintaining that good feeling but there's no reason it can't be a part of it.


But what if it sometimes contribute to other bad or negative things?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I found life with alcohol also good, I plan to have a balanced life.
> 
> Also judging by @Andrew_Culture's legs on the bike today, I would suggest that alcohol does him no harm at all and that he starts again quickly



Lamest ride ever today!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> But what if it sometimes contribute to other bad or negative things?



There are a lot of things in my life that have the potential to lead to bad and negative things. I love recording albums and they've certainly led to some bad and negative things


----------



## mattobrien (26 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Lamest ride ever today!


Nothing lame about riding 50 miles. Hopefully next time it will be a tiny bit easier too.


----------



## edindave (26 Jan 2014)

Still going strong here. Four Saturday's in a row with no booze. I haven't done that for about 25 years!


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2014)

I have to admit I'm struggling. This is the point where I always struggle as there is the looming idea of never drinking again. That's too big to get my head around and so my head says "Look, if you're going to accept that one day you'll have a beer, then that day may as well be today"

Couple of trigger days coming up too. Meeting up North with my boss staying in the same hotel as me which would normally get messy and then the week after going to see my dad which usually entails 3 or 4 pints waiting for my train at Euston, free wine in 1st class on the way up, more wine at Preston waiting for a train and then a messy couple of days going out every day.


----------



## Spinney (27 Jan 2014)

I don't feel any better for not drinking. Still occasionally wake up with a slightly thick head and dry mouth, even though no booze has crossed my lips! The former might be helped, though, by having the bedroom window open a smidgin!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> I don't feel any better for not drinking. Still occasionally wake up with a slightly thick head and dry mouth, even though no booze has crossed my lips! The former might be helped, though, by having the bedroom window open a smidgin!



Same here. I might also have eaten too many salted cashews before bed


----------



## Glow worm (27 Jan 2014)

This thread had inspired me to give up the grog for February. It's obviously a shorter month so I'm cheating slightly.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> I have to admit I'm struggling. This is the point where I always struggle as there is the looming idea of never drinking again. That's too big to get my head around and so my head says "Look, if you're going to accept that one day you'll have a beer, then that day may as well be today"
> 
> Couple of trigger days coming up too. Meeting up North with my boss staying in the same hotel as me which would normally get messy and then the week after going to see my dad which usually entails 3 or 4 pints waiting for my train at Euston, free wine in 1st class on the way up, more wine at Preston waiting for a train and then a messy couple of days going out every day.


If I was going back to Nelson - I'd need a case load of beer too...


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> I have to admit I'm struggling. This is the point where I always struggle as there is the looming idea of never drinking again. That's too big to get my head around and so my head says "Look, if you're going to accept that one day you'll have a beer, then that day may as well be today"
> 
> Couple of trigger days coming up too. Meeting up North with my boss staying in the same hotel as me which would normally get messy and then the week after going to see my dad which usually entails 3 or 4 pints waiting for my train at Euston, free wine in 1st class on the way up, more wine at Preston waiting for a train and then a messy couple of days going out every day.



You can talk yourself into having a drink quite easily, especially if you are looking so far ahead saying i will never be able to drink again. You then get a dose of the "poor me's" and pour me a drink. It is so much easier if you keep it in the day and say I won't have a drink today, that is not difficult and it soon mounts up. 

If you tell your father you don't really want to drink and if you feel it causes you a problem, tell him that too because I'm sure he would be the last person to then try and get you to drink. At the end of the day if you want to drink you will pick it up, if you don't want to drink or feel it causes you a problem then you won't pick it up, it's that easy. Don't pick up the first drink and you won't get drunk. People stop for different reasons, on here some are just taking a break but I imagine some would be better off without it as it causes them a problem, I don't know what camp you fall into nor is it my business, but if you need to stop then it's probably best you do.


----------



## Bayerd (27 Jan 2014)

I've not been around these parts for quite a while, but thought I'd poke my head through the virtual door to see what's going on.

I decided in December that come January 2nd, I'd stop drinking for an indefinite amount of time, aiming for at least a month. As things stand, I've not had a drink since then and have found it easier to stop this time than in the past (my previous best was ten days without). So I've already had more consecutive alcohol-free days than at any point since I was 16. I'm now 42.

What has returned is an eagerness to get back on the bike even when the weather is crap. I must admit, I do feel better for it. My moods have stabilised and the weight is beginning to drop which is no bad thing for me at the moment.

I'm going to continue without drinking into February, with the first real tester coming on the 8th when I'm attending a gala dinner with a lot of long-standing friends who all like a drink. That could make for an interesting evening...


----------



## lejogger (27 Jan 2014)

A few years ago I started giving up the booze (along with other vices like chocolate, cheese and crisps etc) for the period of Lent. 
I am in no way religious at all, but a dry Jan was always out the question because I have a late Christmas do every year that I enjoy drinking at, and I liked the idea of a longer detox period to get me ready for the summer. 

After struggling a little on my first club run in quite a few weeks yesterday (although to be fair conditions were horrendous!), and an impending End to End in May, I simply have to improve my fitness, therefore I am taking a two pronged 'better diet' AND 'more cycling' approach. 

I shared a bag of mini eggs with my better half last night, and that will be my last chocolate until Easter Sunday at the very least. (this will be very hard for me).
I will also be bringing forward the alcohol abstinence to 1st Feb rather than 5th Mar, and continue until the grand depart on 9th May. I could do it from now, but I have a quarter of a bottle of wine in the fridge, and a couple of lagers in the garage to get rid of, and I'll have a final pint with the boys after footy tonight. 

I appreciate that this is of little if any interest to any of you, but it's useful for me to write it down in a public forum so now I HAVE to stick to it!


----------



## Bodhbh (28 Jan 2014)

lejogger said:


> A few years ago I started giving up the booze (along with other vices like chocolate, cheese and crisps etc) for the period of Lent.



Religious or not, lent is pretty handy. Apart from 'dry January' it's the one time in the year you can go on the wagon without having to answer too many questions. I had a lapse a couple of weekends ago (was racking some homebrewing and had a 'tasting session'). But been good apart from that and I'm looking to hold out till Easter.

Alcohol tolerance already gone down quite a bit and half a bottle of wine and 3 beers I felt the next day. It wouldn't normally touch the sides. Lost 4kg, don't give up now folks it's the only time of year you can get away with...make hay etc.


----------



## Roscoe (28 Jan 2014)

Hello! No alcohol since 29th December. 

I think I would class myself as a heavy drinker prior to this, so I'm quite surprised at how easy it's been, after the first week or so.

Normal drinking nights would have been Friday, Saturday, Sunday. I'm now at the stage where I don't think about at the weekend, I've replaced alcohol with crisps and ginger beer, which I actually look forward to!

We had our company sales conference last Thursday, which involved an overnight stay in a swanky hotel. There was a gala dinner and a free bar all night. I wasn't even tempted, strange. felt good getting up early and hitting the gym.

Benefits so far? Getting out for early morning rides both Saturdays and Sundays, riding for longer and enjoying it. 

Downsides? Not lost any weight, time to kick the crisps!

I only ever planned on doing this for January as my birthday is 2nd February, however, I'm now going to continue this through February and after that, who knows. Maybe permanently?


----------



## mattobrien (29 Jan 2014)

Nearly there now for all our January abstainers 

Keep up the good work for all our February carriers on


----------



## MarkF (30 Jan 2014)

Not a drop since New Years Eve, I stop there every year, my record is March 23rd without a beer, I usually hit that every year but that's my wife's birthday and I am always coerced into a tipple.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Jan 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> Religious or not, lent is pretty handy. Apart from 'dry January' it's the one time in the year you can go on the wagon without having to answer too many questions. I had a lapse a couple of weekends ago (was racking some homebrewing and had a 'tasting session'). But been good apart from that and I'm looking to hold out till Easter.
> 
> Alcohol tolerance already gone down quite a bit and half a bottle of wine and 3 beers I felt the next day. It wouldn't normally touch the sides. Lost 4kg, don't give up now folks it's the only time of year you can get away with...make hay etc.



I have about three gallons of wine to rack, I've been leaving it till feb


----------



## Fubar (30 Jan 2014)

I'm also still going strong and the way I feel I would consider February as well not too much of a stretch - I actually think at the moment it would be harder to give up chocolate (as @lejogger says) than give up beer. 

Upsides: no hangovers, wasted weekends, empty carbs, more cycling, etc.
Downsides: I also couldn't contemplate NOT having a beer again at some point - a fleeting thought was "could I give it up for a year?" however that would mean nights out, birthday, holidays - all without alcohol. I worry that I'm a boring B as it is and would go into complete Miserable Git Mode (some would say I'm already there...) without a drink, though at New Year 2 bottles of beer (last one at the bells) just made me feel morose thinking about those no longer here.

Chris Evans was talking about going dry for 100 days last year, which by my reckoning would take me to Friday 11 April - doable?!?!?


----------



## BSRU (30 Jan 2014)

I looking forward to drinking that bottle of Russian Standard that has been waiting all alone in the garage since new years eve.
We are having a BBQ on Saturday night and I will be celebrating the 1,100km I have ridden in January, 335km more than January 2013.


----------



## Bodhbh (30 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have about three gallons of wine to rack, I've been leaving it till feb



About 25 gal here... but it's all mead and for the most part undrinkable without a good deal of age. I don't think any will tempt me till again till Easter at least, most of it won't be ready till getting on Chrimbo.

I find the racking gets worst for tempation the older it gets tho. The racking loses start off as a glass of yeasty gunk, but after the 2nd or 3rd go, it's pretty much a good glass of plonk. Rack 3 or 4 brews in one session and you're half piddled without 'drinking' anything.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Jan 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> About 25 gal here... but it's all mead and for the most part undrinkable without a good deal of age. I don't think any will tempt me till again till Easter at least, most of it won't be ready till getting on Chrimbo.
> 
> I find the racking gets worst for tempation the older it gets tho. The racking loses start off as a glass of yeasty gunk, but after the 2nd or 3rd go, it's pretty much a good glass of plonk. Rack 3 or 4 brews in one session and you're half piddled without 'drinking' anything.



We need a homebrew thread


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2014)

Fubar said:


> I actually think at the moment it would be harder to give up chocolate (as @lejogger says) than give up beer.


I have decided to cut right back on the chocolate now! I have been getting through 400-500 g a week, which is _way_ too much. I will try to limit myself to three small bars a week, say 160 g.

Knowing the way that I work, I might find it easier to stop eating chocolate altogether than to cut down. If I struggle with 3 bars, I'll cut them out.

If I find that I _can_ stick to 3 bars a week, then there is a possibility that in the future I might also be able to drink beer again, and stick to no more than 3 nights a week, no more than 3 or 4 pints a night, and not on consecutive nights. I think that level of drinking would be ok.

Moderation is my problem. It is why I do not buy bread or cheese - if I have bread or cheese available then it does not stick around for long!


----------



## Bodhbh (30 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> We need a homebrew thread



Agree, although probably not much help to 'booze quitting buddies'!


----------



## Alun (30 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I have decided to cut right back on the chocolate now! I have been getting through 400-500 g a week, which is _way_ too much. I will try to limit myself to three small bars a week, say 160 g.
> 
> Knowing the way that I work, I might find it easier to stop eating chocolate altogether than to cut down. If I struggle with 3 bars, I'll cut them out.
> 
> ...


I find it difficult to stop eating chocolate if it has been opened. Freddo bars are useful as they are only 18g each, and easier (slightly) to control their consumption.


----------



## mattobrien (31 Jan 2014)

Just seven hours remaining now for our January abstainers. I am out this evening, so will need to resist for one last time.

The real irony for me is that tomorrow will be my first trip to the pub of the year and I will be driving, so no beer for me. Probably for the best.

Have I noticed any difference, probably not massively. Will I do it again next year, I suspect so. I was never a massive drinker anyway, so no massive issue cutting our a few beers a week for a month. That said, a mini key of Earl Soham Victoria will be on my soon to buy list.

I suspect @Andrew_Culture and I ought to arrange to consume it while we fettle with bicycles, less successfully as the evening progresses


----------



## Broughtonblue (31 Jan 2014)

Anybody desperate enough to stay up till midnight to welcome the new month in?

I think I have decided my future tactics, working double day shifts on a weekly rotation, I have decided that the first weekend of the month I finish on earlies I will have a tipple, it gives me fri sat sun nights once a month. Enough to get my 'fix' and also to keep temptation at bay!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Just seven hours remaining now for our January abstainers. I am out this evening, so will need to resist for one last time.
> 
> The real irony for me is that tomorrow will be my first trip to the pub of the year and I will be driving, so no beer for me. Probably for the best.
> 
> ...



I like the idea of a fettle club. It would be dangerous to use tools around so much beer though, and I reckon we should meet in a pub to reduce the danger of getting oil on any carpets...


----------



## mattobrien (31 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I like the idea of a fettle club. It would be dangerous to use tools around so much beer though, and I reckon we should meet in a pub to reduce the danger of getting oil on any carpets...



I did actually build a beer fridge into my garage work bench. It is currently off, but it does give options...


----------



## Kies (31 Jan 2014)

Forgive me - i have folded .... This beer tastes wonderful !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eck (31 Jan 2014)

I didn't stop until Jan 4 and, following my half-a-can of cider fueled binge last week, I'll be dry until at least 22 Feb. TBH, I'm not missing it but, like others here, I'm eating a lot more.


----------



## Glow worm (31 Jan 2014)

My month off starts in just under 5 hours. Better get a few in before midnight! Well done all the January abstainers- most impressed.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2014)

I've been doing this for about 15 years and, for some reason, this year has been the easiest of the lot. I don't think I've felt like "I could murder a pint" all month. I'm off the wagon as from tomorrow but I think this may be a bit of a watershed.

Dandelion and Burdock tonight


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Jan 2014)

I wonder how many who have enjoyed the fresh feeling of a Sunday morning throughout January will be cursing this Sunday coming and regret the night before ?........


----------



## edindave (31 Jan 2014)

My dry month ends on 4th Feb, but I'm thinking of keeping it going.
Otherwise I suspect I'll just slip back into the habit of a couple of beers most nights. Right now they seem like pointless beers.
I'm also curious to find out what effect abstinence will have on my fitness over a longer timeframe, especially when I start to increase the mileage/efforts in the longer days and (hopefully) better weather.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Feb 2014)

DONE!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Feb 2014)

Maybe that post should have been one minute past midnight


----------



## The Jogger (1 Feb 2014)

How's the head / heads¿


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Feb 2014)

The Jogger said:


> How's the head / heads¿



As muggy and rubbish as it ever is whether I drink or not. I've not had 'owt yet. 

I have just fetched a bottle of Boraso from our little independent wine shop. Quality, not quantity you see.


----------



## mooseracer (1 Feb 2014)

Well, that's January out of the way and no real wobbles for me. Will keep it going now, might as well stretch it out to include lent.

I've missed drinking quality red wine at the weekends but certainly enjoyed the extra cycling I've done as a result and it'll be interesting to see how I get on now that in my mind I "can" have a drink. Looking back to my first post in this thread one of my aims was to lose weight - that's started but there's a way to go on that yet...half a stone down, 2 to go.

Well done to all, and to those who are planning a beverage today - cheers!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Feb 2014)

Lager for lunch! It's a fancy craft dry hop from Adnams. Quality not quantity.


----------



## Sara_H (1 Feb 2014)

Almost 2 years since I last had a drink. I decided to give up for three months to allow my liver to regenerate.

I never looked back. I felt healthier, wealthier, I lost about a pound a week for months (without making any other changes). We were out and about more, cos we disn't have to factor in the cost of taxi's etc.

Everyones a winner


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2014)

Well done everyone, big pat on the back for all who made it, thanks to Andrew for starting the supportive thread.

I've no real desire to start again, I really fancied one last night but didnt. We have friends coming rounf for dinner in a couple of weeks so will wait until then.

I like to drink when i drink and dont see the point of having one or two. So Im thinking of having 2 nights on the beer a month, regardless of how much i drink


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Feb 2014)




----------



## Spinney (1 Feb 2014)

Is that the entire contents of your glass cupboard??


----------



## Bayerd (1 Feb 2014)

I've decided to keep dry for thd time being. I feel it needs to be a lomger period of abstinence to properly change habits (although I'm not really missing it at all now). Like others I don't like the thought of never drinking again, but want to (hopefully) change so that consumption becomes quality rather than quanity. Only time will tell I guess...


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2014)

Bayerd said:


> I've decided to keep dry for thd time being. I feel it needs to be a lomger period of abstinence to properly change habits (although I'm not really missing it at all now). Like others I don't like the thought of never drinking again, but want to (hopefully) change so that consumption becomes quality rather than quanity. Only time will tell I guess...



good luck, any plans to keep to this?


----------



## Fubar (1 Feb 2014)

Went on a leaving night last night and didn't feel the desire to drink at all until I saw a bucket of Corona on another table...


----------



## Broughtonblue (1 Feb 2014)

congratulations to all of us who completed this, ive just opened a can of cidre to celebrate this and lcfc going 10 points clear.

cheers everybody


----------



## Sara_H (1 Feb 2014)

Well done to everyone for completeing a dry month!

Anyone thinking of continuing and staying off the booze long term might want to have a read of Alan Carr's east way to control alcohol. I read it when I stopped. I don't know what kind of magic is within those pages, but before I'd even finished reading the smell of alcohol made me feel slightly queasy.


----------



## Roscoe (1 Feb 2014)

5 weeks without a drop and it's my birthday tomorrow. Guess what? I'm still not going to drink.

Not missed it and I'm loving the early morning long rides at the weekend, something I wouldn't do if drinking the night before.

Chapeau everyone that stayed dry. Good luck to those keeping it going. Enjoy it everyone that's cracking open a bottle tonight!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Feb 2014)

Spinney said:


> Is that the entire contents of your glass cupboard??



We were clearing out unsold jumble sale junk from a village hall and I never like to miss a photo opportunity


----------



## Broughtonblue (2 Feb 2014)

so last night, I had a can of cidre that tasted good, my wife gave me a glass of port which I found tasted very bitter. then I opened my bottle of whisky left over from Christmas, previously I loved whisky but I actually didn't like it so was forced to dilute it with coke.
so after a month off the booze my taste seems to have changed, is this possible?
Edit: felt like sh1te this morning as well


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Feb 2014)

User3094 said:


> 3 1/2 pints .... I was pissed followed by a hangover.
> 
> I appear to have turned into a Girl / *Homosexual* / Southerner (delete as preferred)



Why is that there bigot?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Feb 2014)

Had some fine ale and wine last night, I felt a bit rough this morning but the last month has shown me that I always feel cra in the mornings!


----------



## david k (3 Feb 2014)

Well I'm still clean!
With the Super League starting next weekend I may crumble, Wigan v Huddlesfield is on Sky sports Friday night, nothing better than watching RL with a beer


----------



## Bayerd (3 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> good luck, any plans to keep to this?



I've stopped homebrewing, which should help a lot. I started homebrewing about 4 years ago and it's too easy to give in to temptation, largely because there was nearly always about 10 gallons or so of beer winking at me.

So far I'm enjoying feeling better and getting out on the bike more, which is a good incentive in itself. For instance, yesterday the only chance I had to go cycling was yesterday evening following a family dinner. I wouldn't have normally gone out then as I would have already had a few drinks with them and wouldn't have felt like it. Out I went and found that Sunday evening is a great time to go cycling as the roads are quiet :-)

It remains to be seen how long I keep this up for though. There are two big testers coming up this month where I could easily succumb. One on Saturday at a gala dinner, the second later in the month when the band I play in has a gig with an overnight stop, which is usually a recipe for lots of beer and very little sleep.

We shall see...


----------



## BSRU (3 Feb 2014)

Had my first alcoholic drinks of 2014 on Saturday, vodka and cranberry/blackcurrant juice, strange at first because I wasn't really that bothered about drinking.
Turning into a right lightweight, after three I was ready to go for a kebab and to start a fight with a complete stranger. After the fourth I was ready for sleep, in fact I was absolutely shattered.

Paid big time this morning, disturbed sleep last night meant I woke up late this morning and a very short bimble into work, only just warmed up my legs by the time I go there.

As much as I enjoyed the brief time I was drinking I find going for longish early morning rides far more enjoyable/satisfying(even at this time of year), so I'm off it until the next celebration, which is the 8th of March.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Feb 2014)

I didn't think not drinking had made much difference to me but having just a few drink the last couple of nights seems to have made me feel terrible. Nuts to it!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Feb 2014)

BSRU said:


> Had my first alcoholic drinks of 2014 on Saturday, vodka and cranberry/blackcurrant juice, strange at first because I wasn't really that bothered about drinking.
> Turning into a right lightweight, after three I was ready to go for a kebab and to start a fight with a complete stranger. After the fourth I was ready for sleep, in fact I was absolutely shattered.
> 
> Paid big time this morning, disturbed sleep last night meant I woke up late this morning and a very short bimble into work, only just warmed up my legs by the time I go there.
> ...



I had a horrendous night of sleep on Saturday, I hadn't twigged that it might have been the booze!


----------



## BSRU (3 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I had a horrendous night of sleep on Saturday, I hadn't twigged that it might have been the booze!


The last two weeks my sleep has been great and waking up early was no problem not last night/this morning though.
Saturday nights sleep(coma) was alcohol induced and hence I was very tired all Sunday.


----------



## Chris Swift (3 Feb 2014)

I had my last beer session at the weekend, im gonna promise myself im only going to have 1 beer a week and that's over the weekend!


----------



## Broughtonblue (3 Feb 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> Anybody desperate enough to stay up till midnight to welcome the new month in?
> 
> I think I have decided my future tactics, working double day shifts on a weekly rotation, I have decided that the first weekend of the month I finish on earlies I will have a tipple, it gives me fri sat sun nights once a month. Enough to get my 'fix' and also to keep temptation at bay!


So that's it for me till March 1st then!


----------



## Fubar (3 Feb 2014)

I was tempted by the beer in the fridge last night, only because I was thirsty after a 100-mile weekend and nothing was killing my thirst - settled for some M&S fizzy apple juice instead, must be the first time in about 20 years I've drunk apple juice!


----------



## mattobrien (3 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I didn't think not drinking had made much difference to me but having just a few drink the last couple of nights seems to have made me feel terrible. Nuts to it!


I had a couple of bottles of beer with dinner last night at a Chinese restaurant, followed by a bottle of black sheep when I got home.

I slept fine, but have had a headache all day. Dehydrated I guess and away from creature comforts in order to be able to drink enough to combat it. 

At least I haven't cycled across London and back today and am then going MTB tonight. Oh, hang on...

A nice drink of water when I get home I think. I can see my alcohol intake being greatly reduced on what it was previously, or at least my water intake being greatly increased.

@Andrew_Culture If you have bought a MTB by now, do feel free to join us tonight, if you haven't bought one, hurry up!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Feb 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I had a couple of bottles of beer with dinner last night at a Chinese restaurant, followed by a bottle of black sheep when I got home.
> 
> I slept fine, but have had a headache all day. Dehydrated I guess and away from creature comforts in order to be able to drink enough to combat it.
> 
> ...



Headache sums up my day. Thank goodness for high5 zero!

I don't have anywhere to store a mountain bike!


----------



## edindave (3 Feb 2014)

Today's the last day of my dryathlon. I left a shopping bag on a bus. I'm blaming lack of alcohol.
They say alcohol affects your brain/memory... although I previously thought it was the other way round.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Feb 2014)

Still enjoying a clear head of a morning here. Not sure what would get me back drinking to be honest either, I've experienced far too many positives from abstaining. 

Who's going dry through February ?


----------



## SimonJKH (3 Feb 2014)

edindave said:


> Today's the last day of my dryathlon. I left a shopping bag on a bus. I'm blaming lack of alcohol.
> They say alcohol affects your brain/memory... although I previously thought it was the other way round.


You previously thought your brain could affect alcohol? Awesome super power!


----------



## edindave (3 Feb 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> You previously thought your brain could affect alcohol? Awesome super power!



Crikey... lack of alcohol is now affecting my ability to string a sentence together. I rest my case!


----------



## Glow worm (3 Feb 2014)

Only 3 days in to my dry month here so far. Not missed the ale yet and I'd often have a sneaky Monday night half or two so that's a bonus. The weekend will be tougher I reckon.


----------



## edindave (3 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Who's going dry through February ?



I'm going to continue for a wee while and see how it goes. No promises though!


----------



## mooseracer (4 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Still enjoying a clear head of a morning here. Not sure what would get me back drinking to be honest either, I've experienced far too many positives from abstaining.
> 
> Who's going dry through February ?



Yes I am. I can't think of any reasons not to, and many reasons to do so


----------



## 4F (4 Feb 2014)

Still dry, going for the year


----------



## Bayerd (4 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Who's going dry through February ?



I don't see why not, count me in!


----------



## Fubar (4 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Still enjoying a clear head of a morning here. Not sure what would get me back drinking to be honest either, I've experienced far too many positives from abstaining.
> 
> Who's going dry through February ?



Wellllll, that was my plan but found out last night the club prize giving dinner is 22 Feb (not that I'll get anything!) - so do I skip it and stay dry, attend and stay dry or just give in and go for it??


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Feb 2014)

Fubar said:


> Wellllll, that was my plan but found out last night the club prize giving dinner is 22 Feb (not that I'll get anything!) - so do I skip it and stay dry, attend and stay dry or just give in and go for it??


Attend and stay dry. Not drinking doesn't mean you can't socialise. Then get some early doors miles in on the Sunday.


----------



## Fubar (4 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> *Attend and stay dry.* Not drinking doesn't mean you can't socialise. Then get some early doors miles in on the Sunday.



It's this bit that worries me - I'm dull at the best of times but could be a right boring B without a drink.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2014)

Fubar said:


> It's this bit that worries me - I'm dull at the best of times but could be a right boring B without a drink.


The thing is ... you _think_ you are more interesting when you are drunk, but you are too drunk to realise that you are _wrong_! 

My mates once bet me that I couldn't go to the pub with them every night for a month and not touch alcohol. It was a very boring month! 

They all thought they were being wonderfully funny, but they were laughing at the same old stupid jokes every night, sometimes several times in one night! By the end of the month, it was a case of finding more interesting mates, or starting back on the booze ...

_Hic - how are yer, me old mate! _


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Feb 2014)

^^^ this is very true!


----------



## Roscoe (5 Feb 2014)

I'm in for a dry February. 

It was my birthday on the 2nd and still managed not to have anything. Enjoying the early morning rides too much!

Must be my first sober/dry birthday for 29 years, scary thought


----------



## Bayerd (5 Feb 2014)

It's only just occured to me that I haven't had a half-sleepless night since stopping. You know the one, have several, wake up and go to the loo at 3 in the morning and then not get back to sleep.

There's got to be a connection there I think...


----------



## midliferider (5 Feb 2014)

Bayerd said:


> It's only just occured to me that I haven't had a half-sleepless night since stopping. You know the one, have several, wake up and go to the loo at 3 in the morning and then not get back to sleep.
> 
> There's got to be a connection there I think...



Yes, it is a well recognised connection. Alcohol acts on your kidney as a diuretic, what is commonly known as water tablet, making you pee more.
Alcohol also suppresses a hormone known as Anti Diuretic Hormone which helps kidney to conserve water.
Ever wondered why there is always a queue in pub toilet?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Feb 2014)

midliferider said:


> Ever wondered why there is always a queue in pub toilet?



Depends on the type of establishment


----------



## mattobrien (6 Feb 2014)

Just to add a little balance, I went to the pub last night. Three pints of Woodfordes Wherry (3.8% - the weakest beer) and home a little later. Nothing too strenuous or excessive.

I really do feel abstaining for a month has helped to change my views on booze. I am and will continue to drink, but may just now do it when I am out, rather than having a beer or two at home.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Feb 2014)

Agreed. Before Christmas I'm not sure I could have countenanced a Friday night without wine, now I'm not too bothered.

We're off out tonight and I'm not arsed about drinking so I said I'd drive, my wife said she's not going to drink either. The previous response would have been that I would have decided that as she was driving I might as well drink, which makes no sense at all!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Still enjoying a clear head of a morning here. Not sure what would get me back drinking to be honest either, I've experienced far too many positives from abstaining.
> 
> Who's going dry through February ?


7th week for me, crickey that went quick. Only one or two thoughts of stopping for pint but not craving which is good. Well done to all who made it and hooray to those who're continuing.


----------



## Fubar (6 Feb 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Just to add a little balance, I went to the pub last night. Three pints of Woodfordes Wherry (3.8% - the weakest beer) and home a little later. Nothing too strenuous or excessive.
> 
> I really do feel abstaining for a month has helped to change my views on booze. I am and will continue to drink, but may just now do it when I am out, rather than having a beer or two at home.


 
That's pretty much how I see it, I don't go out much but if I do I like a beer or two but if I can stop drinking in the house it's job well done.

p.s. still dry...


----------



## Bayerd (6 Feb 2014)

Here comes the weight loss, I'm currently down to 90kg from 96kg on New Year's Day simply by not drinking which has meant I've averaged about 50 miles per week on the bike. Another month or two and Im hoping the beer belly has disappeared...


----------



## edindave (7 Feb 2014)

Another Friday night... 
and this evening's drink of choice is... apple & blackcurrant cordial.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Feb 2014)

Tyskie here


----------



## Glow worm (8 Feb 2014)

Well, one week in to my dry month here and so far it's been easy enough. Its certainly a relief not to have felt any beer 'cravings' yet (though still early days). I am getting a bit bored with just water and various squashes with dinner and alcohol free beer seems a bit pointless aside from the taste  I do feel a bit brighter though, which frankly isn't difficult, and perhaps the best result so far is my weight which has already dropped from 12 st 13lb to 12 st 8lb in just a week. i do wish I felt a bit more like getting up earlier, but I've never been a morning person, and I guess that lazy git syndrome is nothing to do with the ale.

Still, I have a nice 70 mile ride planned for tomorrow to the north Norfolk coast (what's left of it) and it will be good doing it without a hangover!


----------



## david k (8 Feb 2014)

Had my first drink since the 30th December last night, 2 bottles of real ale

felt a bit rough this morning! i bought 8 and drank only 2! my drinking ability has been ruined....and all thanks to Andrew Culture!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> Had my first drink since the 30th December last night, 2 bottles of real ale
> 
> felt a bit rough this morning! i bought 8 and drank only 2! my drinking ability has been ruined....and all thanks to Andrew Culture!



You're welcome


----------



## Fubar (8 Feb 2014)

Can I start drinking again? #backingblue


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Feb 2014)

Fubar said:


> Can I start drinking again? #backingblue


Hang on, is that a football thing? I don't get football since Ronson left IFTC


----------



## Bayerd (9 Feb 2014)

I didn't manage a booze free night at the gala dinner last night , but I did notice that my tolerance level is definitely lower . Back on the wagon today so I don't slip into old habits .


----------



## Fubar (9 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hang on, is that a football thing? I don't get football since Ronson left IFTC



Scotland Rugby, official hashtag - well and truly gubbed yesterday, I still stayed off the drink though!


----------



## Chris Swift (9 Feb 2014)

1st pint today for a week, with my Sunday dinner was a john smiths extra cold..... Only had 1 like previously stated....


----------



## edindave (9 Feb 2014)

Fubar said:


> Scotland Rugby, official hashtag - well and truly gubbed yesterday, I still stayed off the drink though!



I'm amazed I managed to resist celebrating another Irish success with some of the old black stuff!


----------



## Roscoe (10 Feb 2014)

6 weeks and still dry, well chuffed. Now to stop snacking every night and actually lose some weight!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Feb 2014)

Roscoe said:


> 6 weeks and still dry, well chuffed.


Well done that man.


----------



## Fubar (14 Feb 2014)

Yup, 6 weeks dry for me as well - only miss it when I go out for a meal and that's not often.


----------



## mooseracer (15 Feb 2014)

Still dry here too, had an apple juice last night while Mrs Moose was getting stuck into some Valentines Day champagne.


----------



## midliferider (15 Feb 2014)

mooseracer said:


> Still dry here too, had an apple juice last night while Mrs Moose was getting stuck into some Valentines Day champagne.



You are safely in dryland


----------



## david k (15 Feb 2014)

mot me im afraid, but only 2 bottles of beer last weekend, thats all since 30th Dec so im pretty happy with that


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2014)

I'm off the wagon but going 'edge' has changed my relationship with booze a bit. I'm away for the weekend (sans child) and have woken up without any hint of a hangover. Quite a new sensation


----------



## eck (15 Feb 2014)

Like Andrew_Culture, I think I can safely say my relationship with booze has changed too. Since my January 3rd bender, I've had two half pints of cider (one on Jan 22, another yesterday), and no wine whatsoever. This after several months of having maybe two pints of cider and usually most, if not all, of a bottle of red just about every night. It just became an unthinking habit. So, I'm not totally dry, but it's a big improvement. TBH, I'm not really missing it nearly as much as I thought I would.


----------



## toeknee (15 Feb 2014)

Hi all,

Not as good as you lot who gave up for January, but a big step forward for myself. It will be a month next that I 
Have stopped drinking in the week and just have some on fri/sat night now, now this is a big achievement for someone who has had a few drinks most night for far to long. 
With going on the turbo as well, this has led to loss of some weight to.......!
On a fri/sat night I don't even drink as much as I used to, get a slight feeling of guilt actually, thinking that I have
Wasted my efforts in the week. So all good. 

Tony.


----------



## edindave (15 Feb 2014)

I've surprised myself as I'm still dry since @eck 's bender! 

Now I'm thinking of keeping it going until early April, when I'll be off to Mallorca for a training camp. At that point I intend to throw myself off the wagon in the name of recovery/rehydration! 

Great to hear about everyone else who's still abstaining or cutting back


----------



## BSRU (17 Feb 2014)

Definitely reaping the cycling rewards of staying almost dry, just one nights drinking at a BBQ on the 1st of February.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Feb 2014)

Three pints yesterday (on a ride with @Pennine-Paul after a 12 hour night shift), tut tut naughty boy! Very very stressful weeks at work saving lives (literally) left me craving. 3 months tho so not too shabby. This'll work at 12 for 12 months which will do me.


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2014)

Well I managed 16th October to 8th Dec then from 16th Dec through to 31st Jan. Now it's time to give it up again.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Three pints yesterday (on a ride with @Pennine-Paul after a 12 hour night shift), tut tut naughty boy! Very very stressful weeks at work saving lives (literally) left me craving. 3 months tho so not too shabby. This'll work at 12 for 12 months which will do me.


Well, @bromptonfb, if you are quick, you could win yourself a year's worth of beer - 12 bottles! (A year's worth - huh? )


----------



## Pennine-Paul (17 Feb 2014)

I think we earned it after attempting a route on the Leeds Liverpool canal that resembled a battlefield on the somme not a cycle friendly towpath


----------



## TeeQue (17 Feb 2014)

I managed to stay dry for September, October and November last year, drank over Christmas and New Year and been on the wagon again since New Years Day.

Feel so much better for it.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (19 Feb 2014)

Hi,

Is this still ongoing. I am trying to go teetotal for both weight and my perliously fragile mental health 

Have been off booze since jan 6th 2013 with a few exceptions: My wedding day in July, My Honeymoon and christmas.


----------



## mooseracer (22 Feb 2014)

Still dry here. Local pub jazzed up my lime and soda for me


----------



## Glow worm (22 Feb 2014)

Having February off here, so just into my 3rd dry week. It's been a lot easier that I thought it would be. I've lost half a stone so far too. Wish I could feel the full benefit but an old leg muscle problem has cropped up which knocks me out, but at least it means I can rule out any causal links with ale consumption. Looking forward to a nice cold beer next Saturday.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Feb 2014)

[quote="

For anyone wanting to stop drinking my advice is, if you have booze left in the house then put it in the bin. If you do that you have gained control. If you still have it in the house and intend to stop once you have drank the booze that is left, then you are only half hearted about stopping and you will not win the battle.

Steve[/quote]
Two thumbs up to this advice....... also the dreams that many will encounter in the first week or so after quitting are quite unsettling at times and also down right scary at others, this phase will last a week at most before settling down, sleeping properly comes around a little later but if you can get out and about and do something to knacker your body out then this helps. in fact you MUST get out and about.


been there done that , unfortunatly more than once. 

doing it again at present


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Feb 2014)

martint235 said:


> .....
> At the end of today, I'll have clocked up 4 weeks. History teaches me this is where my problems start as I've now forgotten just how bad the last hangover was.


 
Bingo.


martint235 said:


> Ooh I don't know. 2 days of panic attacks and about 5 days to recover in total was pretty bad but when you look back from the safety of 4 weeks you think "Well maybe if I hadn't had quite so much it wouldn't have been so bad" but then if you do start it goes down exactly the same path.


 
Double Bingo.

sorry to come to the thread so late but I have struggled for many a year,

it's easy to forget how bad it can feel after a couple of weeks of feeling good.


----------



## BSRU (23 Feb 2014)

Salty seadog said:


> For anyone wanting to stop drinking my advice is, if you have booze left in the house then put it in the bin. If you do that you have gained control. If you still have it in the house and intend to stop once you have drank the booze that is left, then you are only half hearted about stopping and you will not win the battle.


We always have booze in the house but I have no desire to drink it,( well once on the 1st of February for a BBQ).
Far better being able to resist when booze is just a short walk to the kitchen away.


----------



## david k (23 Feb 2014)

Had a great party last night, ate loads, drank loads and had a good time.

Ive done nothing today, total waste of a day, I dont mind relaxing when not hungover as it seems more like a relax and unwind but to lay around because you feel you cannot do anything else is a waste of a day.

That said i dont mind now and then for a good night but it did remind me of what i have gained since leaving the beer alone.

I think once a month is fine, do i have the will power to drink only once a month? im normally an all or nothing kind of person


----------



## edindave (1 Mar 2014)

February - dry! 
Still feeling good.  
Here we go then March


----------



## Glow worm (1 Mar 2014)

Managed my dry February fine and can't really say I missed the ale that much. It easier than I thought which was good I guess. Last week I had a two day get together with work colleagues in Northumberland. It's usually very boozy and I'd wondered how I could stay off the beers without seeming like a saddo. However, by offering to drive the minibus back from the pub , not only did I stay dry, I was instantly extremely popular too!
So, in about an hour, I'll be enjoying my first beer since January- cheers all!


----------



## mooseracer (2 Mar 2014)

edindave said:


> February - dry!
> Still feeling good.
> Here we go then March




Likewise, think I'll keep it up during March as well. 2 months dry and I'm a) not missing it particularly and b) really enjoying the benefits


----------



## BSRU (3 Mar 2014)

Had a few drinks on Saturday night at a BBQ, just the second time this year, vodka with lots of cranberry juice.
Felt guilty the next morning as I thought about how good the weather was for a quick early morning spin but I was so tired.
Off it again until April but by then I might just not bother.


----------



## morrisman (3 Mar 2014)

Come Friday this week (7th) I shall have been dry for two years. As a morris dancer/folky/ceilidh band musician it was quite hard to start with but now I don't miss it at all. On the plus side I'm about a stone lighter, I'm much heathier, and I have many new friends who want a lift to or from the pub


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2014)

Managed 3 months and I've had two blips. I might do another three months.


----------



## Bayerd (18 Mar 2014)

I guess my relationship with alcohol has changed. So far this year I've had a drink on 4 days. My weight has dropped by just over a stone and is still steadily dropping. I don't miss it, but do sometimes think "beer time" when I would have previously had one then go and do something else instead. I've also noticed that my mood has levelled off, where previously I was getting mild swings from low to high. I guess that must've been booze related too.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (19 Mar 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Managed 3 months and I've had two blips. I might do another three months.


three blips now...........................................................and they're all my fault 

I've been going booze over the last few months,I really don't like feeling p1ss3d anymore,
drinking less at home especially,down from a bottle of wine a night to a couple of glasses,
Only had 1 small glass of wine on Sunday night,last night was the first night since 1986
that I've had no booze at all (apart from 1 night in hospital when I mashed my arm,
but I was high as a kite on morphine then)
Did I miss it ??? not really slept well,no vivid dreams no fuzzy head this morning
Will it last? who knows..................
As a motivation I plan to put away the money I would have spent on booze on a brand new
frame.


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2014)

Week 12, still dry. Not missed it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Mar 2014)

4F said:


> Week 12, still dry. Not missed it.


Yep, still going strong here too.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2014)

It is 20 months for me now. I can't say that I actually miss drinking on any given night, but I miss the _idea_ of it! The thought of being absolutely clear-headed for the rest of my life seems a bit scary, but I can't actually think why.

I'm not sure I could trust myself to drink sensibly so I either have to continue playing safe and not do it, or give it a go, but immediately give up for good if I start slipping into old habits.

At the moment, I am more interested in getting fit and well again, and I can't afford to waste money on booze so I'll definitely stay off it for at least the rest of this year.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (19 Mar 2014)

well 1 day off the booze and I'm coming down with a chuffin cold!


----------



## mooseracer (19 Mar 2014)

Still dry in this corner


----------



## edindave (19 Mar 2014)

Still going too... day 75 for me. I ran out of cordial last night. All I had in the house to drink was two bottles of Bushmills 12yo, 2 bottles of Baileys from a couple of Xmases ago, and a bottle of Hoegaarden. Had to resort to tap water.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2014)

edindave said:


> Still going too... day 75 for me. I ran out of cordial last night. All I had in the house to drink was two bottles of Bushmills 12yo, 2 bottles of Baileys from a couple of Xmases ago, and a bottle of Hoegaarden. Had to resort to tap water.


I keep two 600 mL bottles of tap water in my fridge every day, chilling for the evenings which is when I used to relax with a few beers. I usually add 1 part OJ to 3 parts water. It makes a very refreshing drink!

I find that I no longer fall asleep halfway though programmes on the TV. It used to get silly in the beery days - sometimes I would have to rewind recordings 3 or 4 times to catch the parts I'd slept through!


----------



## edindave (19 Mar 2014)

My main problem is frequently getting torn into packets of chocolate digestive biscuits and Salt 'n' Vinegar peanuts. I really need to rein in the naughty snacks.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2014)

edindave said:


> My main problem is frequently getting torn into packets of chocolate digestive biscuits and Salt 'n' Vinegar peanuts. I really need to rein in the naughty snacks.


I have gone from about 1 bar of chocolate a week in the beer days, to about 8 a week now!


----------



## edindave (19 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I have gone from about 1 bar of chocolate a week in the beer days, to about 8 a week now!



Asda and their almost relentless £1 for a 4 pack of Double Deckers offer is going to be the ruin of me!


----------



## TeeQue (20 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I have gone from about 1 bar of chocolate a week in the beer days, to about 8 a week now!



I was the same went from not eating chocolate at all when I was drinking to pretty much a bar a day now I'm dry.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Mar 2014)

One of the things I was told when I stopped drinking was to eat chocolate, I took that advice too seriously. .....


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2014)

Well I can't quite remember when I last had a drink, but I do feel loads better for it. A clear head on a weekend morning is great.

As an unexpected plus I think her ladyship is drinking less (or more behind my back!)


----------



## BSRU (25 Mar 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Well I can't quite remember when I last had a drink, but I do feel loads better for it. A clear head on a weekend morning is great.
> 
> As an unexpected plus I think her ladyship is drinking less (or more behind my back!)


I have the same plus with my better half, she only has a couple of Sherry's on a Friday/Saturday night as she has no-one to drink with at home.


----------



## Roscoe (27 Mar 2014)

Hello! It was 13 weeks dry for me last weekend, still going strong and can't yet see a reason for me to want to indulge again.

My evening addiction to crisps followed by biscuits and milk may have to be curbed though!

Really enjoying being able to head out for weekend rides at 7am now. Monthly mileage has gone from an average of 100 miles when I was drinking to a peak this month of 263. Can only see this increasing as I get fitter.


----------



## edindave (31 Mar 2014)

March - done. Go me! 
I seem to have got a grip on the sweets and chocolate at long last, down to one bar a day for about a week and none at the weekend just gone. No point cutting it out entirely. I couldn't say I had a balanced diet if there wasn't some bad stuff to balance the good stuff after all


----------



## david k (16 Apr 2014)

I've been having a few beers but far less than normal so quite happy with that


----------



## Roscoe (17 Apr 2014)

16 weeks this weekend and not missing it all.

Have replaced wine and beer with good quality non alcoholic ginger beer 

I also seem to have got a grip of the crisp and snack addiction at last, so the weight is now starting to slowly come off.

All good!


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Apr 2014)

Since I stopped drinking I have lost around 25% of my body weight - that's over 10 years mind, and exercise has obviously helped too, but it indicates how many unnecessary calories I was consuming.


----------



## david k (19 Apr 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Since I stopped drinking I have lost around 25% of my body weight - that's over 10 years mind, and exercise has obviously helped too, but it indicates how many unnecessary calories I was consuming.



i was with you until the 10 years bit


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Since I stopped drinking I have lost around 25% of my body weight - that's over 10 years mind, and exercise has obviously helped too, but it indicates how many unnecessary calories I was consuming.





david k said:


> i was with you until the 10 years bit


Since I stopped drinking I have lost around 25% of my body weight - that's over 1.75 years mind***, and exercise has obviously helped too, but it indicates how many unnecessary calories I was consuming.



***But ... becoming seriously ill was what got the first half of the flab off, and I would not subject even my worst enemy to 'The DVT Diet'!


----------



## Roscoe (7 May 2014)

Anybody else still off the drink? 18 weeks for me now and feeling better than ever.

Managed 305 miles in total last month on the bike, not bad considering 6 months ago I thought 100 miles a month was good.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 May 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Since I stopped drinking I have lost around 25% of my body weight - that's over 10 years mind, and exercise has obviously helped too, but it indicates how many unnecessary calories I was consuming.


About 15-20% and 6 years. 

Mind you I too experienced a strange liking for chocs that had been dormant since childhood.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 May 2014)

Roscoe said:


> 16 weeks this weekend and not missing it all.
> 
> Have replaced wine and beer with good quality non alcoholic ginger beer
> 
> ...


Try swapping the ginger beer for something with less sugar, and you'll lose even more weight.

I lost about 20kg in less than 6 months after quitting the alcohol 5.5 years ago, and I suspect a lot of this weight loss was due to the fact that I drank alcohol and mixer combinations which had too much sugar in them.


----------



## Irishrich (12 May 2014)

I'm going to join this elite group of booze quitters as I would like to take my cycling and fitness to the next level, but the booze is holding me back. My story in a nutshell is that I like a drink at least 5 times a week due to a seriously stressful position as a business owner who is responsible for all making ends meet and making enough to pay staff at the end of the week. I've already decided to put the money I would have spent on drink into a jar each day and use it next year to have a family holiday. My guess is that I spend close to £50 per week on drinking at home so I could save £2600 over the year so I could use this money to better effect. Wish me luck!


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2014)

Irishrich said:


> I'm going to join this elite group of booze quitters as I would like to take my cycling and fitness to the next level, but the booze is holding me back. My story in a nutshell is that I like a drink at least 5 times a week due to a seriously stressful position as a business owner who is responsible for all making ends meet and making enough to pay staff at the end of the week. I've already decided to put the money I would have spent on drink into a jar each day and use it next year to have a family holiday. My guess is that I spend close to £50 per week on drinking at home so I could save £2600 over the year so I could use this money to better effect. Wish me luck!


Good luck!

It has certainly made a huge difference to my cycling. I still have a long way to go, but I already find myself getting to the top of small hills which used to bother me, and now I hardly notice that they are there.

Watch out with the cash in the jar though ... my sister was doing something similar and then got burgled. She had hundreds of pounds in a huge spirits bottle and the burglars lugged it off down an alleyway, smashed it there and made off with the money, despite much of it being coins!


----------



## Irishrich (12 May 2014)

Not much chance of being burgled here and the tin is well hidden. My frustration is that I'm already quite competitive in my club racing but I'm not fulfilling my potential because I'm drinking too much every night. The Giro in Ireland showed me how much dedication riders put in and what I could improve on so the drink is the first thing to do and good riddance!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 May 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Anybody else still off the drink? .


Yep, still dry here. It's that fresh feeling you have you have in the morning that makes it all worth while for me. It's helping me to smash my 2013 mileage!


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2014)

I'll be joining again once I've got my birthday celebrations out of the way.


----------



## david k (19 May 2014)

I've beaten the lot of you, I've quit beer at least a dozen times already this year, mainly on Sunday mornings


----------



## brand (20 May 2014)

david k said:


> I've beaten the lot of you, I've quit beer at least a dozen times already this year, mainly on Sunday mornings


. Nice one!
As I cycle mainly as means of transport and for pleasure. I won't be joining you as it will reduce my fitness. 6 often 12 miles to the pub is actually very good for fitness. Good luck but I won't be joining you.


----------



## david k (20 May 2014)

brand said:


> . Nice one!
> As I cycle mainly as means of transport and for pleasure. I won't be joining you as it will reduce my fitness. 6 often 12 miles to the pub is actually very good for fitness. Good luck but I won't be joining you.



If you truely considered your fitness you would go the pub more often, therefore increasing mileage


----------



## brand (20 May 2014)

david k said:


> If you truely considered your fitness you would go the pub more often, therefore increasing mileage


Or better still drink more! I once cycled 42 miles home from a pub that was only 12 miles away. It wasn't even foggy!


----------



## 333 (20 May 2014)

I'll join this group, I've been enjoying a bottle of wine or beer(s) on too many friday evenings since xmas (stressful job, you know it) but taking my fitness seriously now, so count me in (even though I'm new, I'm not new to a couple of shandies!).


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 May 2014)

brand said:


> You have a drink once a week? And you feel the need to give up drinking to improve your fitness? No mate that's bollocks. Giving up a bottles of wine or the equivalent will do nothing for your fitness. Getting out on your bike will.


 Bollocks is putting it a bit strongly. And, I'd go so far as to say, wrongly. In my humble opinion that is, even if it is the opinion of a holier-than-thou teetotaller.

Drinking all of one's weekly alcohol consumption in one go (otherwise known as binge drinking) is tucking away a whole load of calories, is often accompanied by other unhealthy behaviour (scarfing down enormous curries and the like) has long term health disbenefits and, while I can't speak for the OP, if he's doing it on a Friday evening, could potentially be interfering with getting out on the bike on a Saturday morning.

@333 you go for it. Don't listen to the siren voices luring you back to the bottle.


----------



## Broughtonblue (1 Jun 2014)

Going to rejoin this, did January but have slipped back into old ways, bottle of wine 3 or 4 times a week and beer! Weight pilling on as I still can't cycle because of undercarriage problems, so I'm going to do June and July. That's all the months beginning with J covered!


----------



## brand (2 Jun 2014)

Nothing else you can do to exercise? Eat less... Have you tried that 5:2 diet? Very good and very easy to stick to. Very healthy been doing it for 18 months made it permanent for the health benefits.
The bootlegger


----------



## martint235 (2 Jun 2014)

Right I'm back on this. Last drink was on the 28th May so time to see how long I can keep it up for.


----------



## Roscoe (2 Jun 2014)

Well done to everyone still abstaining and good luck to everyone starting out again.

That's 22 weeks for me, lost 3.5kg since December and monthly mileage on the bike is now hitting 400. Loving it!


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Jun 2014)

In reply to your deleted post Brand, I don't blame everything on beer, but it wasn't helpful. I do regret drinking too much of it for 40 years, and it certainly did have a negative affect on many aspects of my life. I'm not sure that the 'pleasure' gained was actually worth the tens, hundreds of thousands £ spent over the years either.


----------



## 333 (5 Jun 2014)

Hey guys, sorry I didn't realise you had replied to my post!

I don't binge drink now to be honest, so just really a bottle of wine and maybe a beer a couple of times a month max, nothing too bad but just fancied going tee-total to try and improve my fitness as I'm back on the bike after a long lay off.

Its not an easy thing though when you have a social event, but nowadays with even only a few beers I feel like a dried out leaf the next day and what with the world cup AND Tour De France coming this summer!

Nevertheless I will stick to my guns!


----------



## david k (21 Jun 2014)

I have a funny feeling I will be quitting booze again in the morning


----------



## Roscoe (24 Jun 2014)

This weekend will mark 26 weeks/6 months since I stopped drinking.

That is a major achievement for someone that used to be able to get through 5 bottles of wine and 8 cans of beer a week, every week.

Loving being teetotal


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2014)

Well done Roscoe et al. I'll socially drink but can go for months or weeks without touching the stuff; its probably the only reason I'm not a fat sod given the amount of crap I eat


----------



## petergc (26 Jun 2014)

Hi all I'm also wanting in with this.

I stopped about two years ago for 6 months and again last year for at least 4. Once I got past the first 3 weeks it was easy. I don't understand myself as to why I started again. I quit full time smoking about 8 years ago but when I drink I find myself having the odd smoke, not all the time just every now and then. I then wake in the morning feeling dung. 

I can't seem to go out, show my face, have a couple and come home, oh no, not me. I have to get completely wreaked. Then I come home wake up the whole house fall out with my wife because I snore. My drinking has really put stain on my home life and I feel now its time to knock it on the head for good.

I had my last drink a week ago when England lost, Yes it was a heavy one finished with a BANG!!

Wish me luck


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (27 Jun 2014)

petergc said:


> I can't seem to go out, show my face, have a couple and come home, oh no, not me. I have to get completely wreaked.


I could never just have a couple either, didn't understand it. If I was out, then I was out! Although I do sometimes think about the fun times I had I certainly don't want to go back. I love the new non drinking lark. Keep with it, it's a good thing.


----------



## brand (28 Jun 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> In reply to your deleted post Brand, I don't blame everything on beer, but it wasn't helpful. I do regret drinking too much of it for 40 years, and it certainly did have a negative affect on many aspects of my life. I'm not sure that the 'pleasure' gained was actually worth the tens, hundreds of thousands £ spent over the years either.


Not the only thing that was deleted, I was for a while. The money you spent is not relevant only the negative effects. Sounds to me like you were drowning your sorrows? So in your case giving up is a must and cutting down is pointless. I go to the pub for a chat and the benefits of knowing people in a rural area. It can be very beneficial. I tried cycling with a trailer to collect firewood, okay for the odd bit close by. But when I looked at the pathetic pile after 5 rides 8 miles each way I decided better to find someone with a car/van and trailer. Result I have mainly heated my house with free wood for 6 years. As my central heating is LPG at least twice the cost of natural a massive saving. IE I once spent only £280 in 18 months on LPG as opposed to at least £1000+ in a year. I have even had people I have met in the pub deliver me wood for nowt. Sometimes I swap someone else's cooking apples for beer. Etc etc.
On the other hand... I could do with cutting down not because alcohol effects my health directly but sometimes when I have a little to much I have rather a lot of crashes. At the moment I am covered in nettle stings. Painful I can tell you!
Anyway stick with it alcohol is by no means bad for your health. In my case its good for my pocket!!


----------



## brand (28 Jun 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I could never just have a couple either, didn't understand it. If I was out, then I was out! .


Uhmm bit like me. Although cycling 6 miles to the pub makes it considerable less likely that I will just stay for a few. No excuse on rounds as nobody does them. 
Anyway I am going to stick with it and try and stick to 5 pints but over the whole night. Furthermore I will buy the weaker beer even think about buying one below 4% if they have one. And no Old Rosy 7.5% cider is thirst quencher when you get to the pub but to high as starter.


----------



## brand (9 Jul 2014)

brand said:


> Uhmm bit like me. Although cycling 6 miles to the pub makes it considerable less likely that I will just stay for a few. No excuse on rounds as nobody does them.
> Anyway I am going to stick with it and try and stick to 5 pints but over the whole night. Furthermore I will buy the weaker beer even think about buying one below 4% if they have one. And no Old Rosy 7.5% cider is thirst quencher when you get to the pub but to high as starter.


Not doing bad. I Tell the landlord no more than 5 beers a night. He ignores me and sells me 6. Doesn't look good I know but I am definitely slowing down constantly keeping an eye on what I drink. We, the British have simply not got the hang of going to bar and drinking 10% beers and leaving sober. Like I saw Belgium. People will go to the pub and sit there all day nursing a beer. I am aiming for similar..... not the same but similar!


----------



## david k (8 Aug 2014)

Are we still sticking to this?

I've not managed it but have cut down a lot. I dont drink often but i drink too much, i started drinking at home around 10 years ago and found i like it, problem is (or maybe not) im not around people so cannot upset anyone, theres no filter to say enough is enough, so i keep drinking! I still have a drink at home now and then but have made the effort to do it far less, we drink with friends more now and this reduces my intake
i wouldnt be surprised if i have drank half of what i did by this time last year


----------



## petergc (8 Aug 2014)

david k said:


> Are we still sticking to this?
> 
> I've not managed it but have cut down a lot. I dont drink often but i drink too much, i started drinking at home around 10 years ago and found i like it, problem is (or maybe not) im not around people so cannot upset anyone, theres no filter to say enough is enough, so i keep drinking! I still have a drink at home now and then but have made the effort to do it far less, we drink with friends more now and this reduces my intake
> i wouldnt be surprised if i have drank half of what i did by this time last year



I'm still a non drinker. Since the 21st June, haven't had a drop, and recently went on holiday. I thought it would be hard but I actually found it a lot easier. I think once you've broken the habit then it's easy !


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2014)

That is 2 years for me now!

Every now and then I miss the booze, but overall I feel much better without it.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (9 Aug 2014)

Drinking is my only vice but I'm open to a spell without. Has anyone replaced it with anything like snacking, caffeine etc

"This response is brought to you by a fuzzy head following 2 bottles of Rioja"


----------



## brand (9 Aug 2014)

david k said:


> Are we still sticking to this?
> 
> I've not managed it but have cut down a lot. I dont drink often but i drink too much, i started drinking at home around 10 years ago and found i like it, problem is (or maybe not) im not around people so cannot upset anyone, theres no filter to say enough is enough, so i keep drinking! I still have a drink at home now and then but have made the effort to do it far less, we drink with friends more now and this reduces my intake
> i wouldnt be surprised if i have drank half of what i did by this time last year


Haven't been out for 10 days had to go to Manchester to see my old dear and I couldn't be arsed when I got back. BUT was drinking at mums house not much. A couple of pints a night. When I got back bottled some Sloe cider and some cyser (cider with honey). Only had 2 a night but they were powerful. Must have passed the 10% mark. Slept well!!
Pub today checked my receipts landlords a right liar he sells me 7/8 pints a night. He just cannot think long term. If I crash there is a good chance I will miss a day or 2!!!


----------



## talisman50082 (7 Nov 2014)

Gave up the booze 5 years. Used to drink for one reason only to get pissed. Never enjoyed " a pint". Gave up smoking over 2 years ago. Now im addicted to exercise lol, with its inevitable aches and pains.


----------



## Studley (8 Nov 2014)

After some 20+yrs of Friday night binge drinking, remembering nothing of the evening, wasting the remaining weekend and spending money I didn't have, I stopped drinking. Been tee total for over 10yrs now. My method was somewhat unorthodox but worked a treat. Instead of going into town with the mates, I started going nighclubbing instead. A proper dance club called Passion in Coalville where Trance was the main music played. After a few weeks of adjusting to the friendly atmosphere I started getting into the music and the DJ's etc. It was hard to spot a drunken person here, most peeps were either off their trolly on drugs, or spent all night dancing, or both.  The group I went with were a similar age to me (early 40's) and we weren't the oldest there either. Had some of the best nights out ever going to Passion, met some beautiful people too, and dancing all night and never even bought an alcoholic drink in the 4-5yrs I went there. Ok, so I got a bit wasted  but never felt as rough as I used to after a Friday night binge.
My point being, sometimes you just need to change your environment, and/or the company you keep.


----------



## Roscoe (19 Nov 2014)

It will be 47 weeks this weekend! I'm shocked, didn't think I could do it. I binged 3-4 nights a week for at least 20 years. A normal Friday or Saturday night was 4-5 beers before dinner then 1 sometimes 2 bottles of red after dinner, usually crawling to bed about 3am.

Now? Lots of tea, ginger beer and getting up and out on the bike by 7 or 8am at the weekends.

Have cycled 2911 miles this year, previous best year 1200. Lost 5kg's so far, target is 69kg by the year end, so 2 to go.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Im doing this, I failed last year but managed 3 or 4 months iirc.
> 
> My reasons are to prepare for the Paris Brest Paris by completing a SR and have paid for my entries to some Audax's. I'll be commuting at least 6000 miles alone as well. Tbh as well I've noticed this last few months my mood dips for about a week when I've been out with the lads on a session.


Well, it's been 6 months out of the last 12 for me booze free. Not as good as I hoped, but better than the year before. 

So if I manage 9/12 during 2015 that'll be a consistent improvement year on year.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Dec 2014)

Anyone doing this again this year? I have mixed feelings about it. I'm really keen to get back on my bike following what has been a really crappy year of dental health issues and fuggy mornings aren't exactly motivational


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Anyone doing this again this year? I have mixed feelings about it. I'm really keen to get back on my bike following what has been a really crappy year of dental health issues and fuggy mornings aren't exactly motivational


I'm not ...





I think giving up on having given up, in order that I could give up again would be a pretty bad move! I think I will just stick with having given up in the first place!


----------



## Roscoe (29 Dec 2014)

Today marks exactly 1 year since I last had alcohol.

Cycling mileage almost trebled, have lost 6kg and feel a lot better mentally.

I won't be indulging again, I'm enjoying the new me (so's the wife!)

Good luck to anyone going for it in 2015!


----------



## subaqua (29 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Anyone doing this again this year? I have mixed feelings about it. I'm really keen to get back on my bike following what has been a really crappy year of dental health issues and fuggy mornings aren't exactly motivational


Seeing as I failed spectacularly last year , then yes I think I should at least try again. With a little more willpower. I stopped smoking easy enough and that's the difficult one apparently. 

Definitely a dryanuary from the 5th and then see where it goes. What is annoying is that it only took 12 months to put on all the weight I lost in the back end of 2010 . 

As cliched as it sounds new year , new me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Dec 2014)

subaqua said:


> Seeing as I failed spectacularly last year , then yes I think I should at least try again. With a little more willpower. I stopped smoking easy enough and that's the difficult one apparently.
> 
> Definitely a dryanuary from the 5th and then see where it goes. What is annoying is that it only took 12 months to put on all the weight I lost in the back end of 2010 .
> 
> As cliched as it sounds new year , new me.



Not cliched, just a goal!


----------



## subaqua (29 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Not cliched, just a goal!



I think it is more a journey than a goal.


----------



## Thegreatthor (29 Dec 2014)

I'd love to stop. What do have if you drop in the pub or out for a meal instead of a beer?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Dec 2014)

Thegreatthor said:


> I'd love to stop. What do have if you drop in the pub or out for a meal instead of a beer?



Years of being the only sucker in a band with a driving licence led me to believe you might as well have soda water, especially if it's free.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Dec 2014)

I'll be doing a dry January as usual. But I enjoy alcohol too much to extend it any further. For me it's just a sanity check to make sure I am the master and alcohol is my servant, not the other way around


----------



## edindave (30 Dec 2014)

I'm in again. This year I extended it to April, and later on did Octsober. Not sure if I'll do the same thing again, but we'll see.


----------



## subaqua (30 Dec 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I'll be doing a dry January as usual. But I enjoy alcohol too much to extend it any further. For me it's just a sanity check to make sure I am the master and alcohol is my servant, not the other way around


the problem with that is i know i can do 30 days easy . the big one for me is in February just having a couple of beers of a weekend rather than a few bottles of wine an evening every evening. If i can master the February plan then i know i am not needing to visit any other support groups


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2014)

subaqua said:


> the problem with that is i know i can do 30 days easy . the big one for me is in February just having a couple of beers of a weekend rather than a few bottles of wine an evening every evening. If i can master the February plan then i know i am not needing to visit any other support groups



If you're still on the wagon come April 25 you're in charge of making sure we all get back to the Travelodge in one piece, ok?


----------



## Easytigers (30 Dec 2014)

I'm in...also failed badly last year! Going to keep a tally of the money I save and put it towards something (not sure what yet but think it might be a winner mentally!)


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Anyone doing this again this year? I have mixed feelings about it. I'm really keen to get back on my bike following what has been a really crappy year of dental health issues and fuggy mornings aren't exactly motivational


do we need a new thread Andrew?


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2014)

subaqua said:


> I think it is more a journey than a goal.


Well put. 

Also, I don't (personally) see it as giving something up, more as gaining things ... control, self respect, good sleep, enjoyment of the morning ...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2014)

david k said:


> do we need a new thread Andrew?



If you start a pledge thread I'm sure I'll put my name down


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not ...
> 
> I think giving up on having given up, in order that I could give up again would be a pretty bad move! I think I will just stick with having given up in the first place!


Same here. My 6 year anniversary of being 'dry' is 1 week away. I haven't had a single sip in that time, and it's felt completely natural for a while now. 
Besides, I get depressed easily, and the alcohol always made it worse.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2014)

victor said:


> Same here. My 6 year anniversary of being 'dry' is 1 week away. I haven't had a single sip in that time, and it's felt completely natural for a while now.
> Besides, I get depressed easily, and the alcohol always made it worse.


With today's date in mind ... I used to find New Year's Eve desperately depressing! 

I am having a quiet evening with my stepdaughter and her husband, plus her mum. The couple will probably go out to a bar later to see the NY in. I hope to be alone by then so I can watch a non-festive movie and avoid the whole countdown thing.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Dec 2014)

victor said:


> Same here. My 6 year anniversary of being 'dry' is 1 week away. I haven't had a single sip in that time, and it's felt completely natural for a while now.
> Besides, I get depressed easily, and the alcohol always made it worse.


Funny you should mention this. This last few years after a good session with the lads my mood can take a week to pick up. I just put it down to being middle aged.


----------



## speccy1 (31 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> If you start a pledge thread I'm sure I'll put my name down


 I will too

I started well last year until I had a nasty fall, then it all went to hell in a hand cart! Boxing day was my last beer so will have a week in the bag by new years day

Don`t really enjoy it any more to be honest, just do it as a social thing so should be easy enough.............


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2014)

I've just weighed myself and am shocked with the results. Bye bye lovely Eastern European beers!


----------



## citybabe (1 Jan 2015)

Thegreatthor said:


> I'd love to stop. What do have if you drop in the pub or out for a meal instead of a beer?



I'm not one to just drop into a pub so can't really help you with that one but when I'm out for a meal I'll have lime & soda


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2015)

Well last night was two big bottles of Leffe and three or four glasses of red wine. Today is first day of blah blah blah.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2015)

Just got a very smug text from my little sister bragging that she doesn't have a hangover, but does have a baby inside her


----------



## The Jogger (1 Jan 2015)

Who was it said ' it's easy to give up alcohol, I've done it a thousand times'


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Who was it said ' it's easy to give up alcohol, I've done it a thousand times'



You today at 14.43, I can see the timestamp on your post


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (1 Jan 2015)

A session free 2014 was easily achieved. Same again this year I reckon


----------



## subaqua (2 Jan 2015)

rather than stopping dead i have opted for the gradual decline. only had 2 cans last night as i didn't feel like any more.


----------



## glenn forger (2 Jan 2015)

I'll be six months sober in two weeks and it's the strangest thing I've ever done. The evenings are much longer, I have more money and I've lost weight.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Jan 2015)

I have knocked it on the head until Easter. Possibly longer! Hoping it will aid the weight loss.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> I have knocked it on the head until Easter. Possibly longer! Hoping it will aid the weight loss.



Not drinking wine or beer has already helped my weight on the bike, not having cans or bottles in my rucksack on the commuter is lighter.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2015)

Bit bored of this now


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jan 2015)

Eh?


----------



## speccy1 (3 Jan 2015)

Bored of what AC?


----------



## Roscoe (4 Jan 2015)

The first 3 or 4 weeks are tough, after that you'll wonder why you bothered.


----------



## speccy1 (4 Jan 2015)

Roscoe said:


> The first 3 or 4 weeks are tough, after that you'll wonder why you bothered.


Why you bothered giving up? Or why you bothered drinking?


----------



## Roscoe (5 Jan 2015)

Why you bothered drinking


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Jan 2015)

Please add me to the list. I am pretty annoyed with how much I weight I have put on and how much booze I manage to down.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2015)

speccy1 said:


> Bored of what AC?



Bored of sobriety! But seeing that written down looks a bit much!

So far the early nights haven't helped me feel any clearer in the mornings!


----------



## Broughtonblue (5 Jan 2015)

Gave up last Jan for the month, then sept to dec, starting today I'm giving up drinking at home (which is 99% of my alcohol consumption) till next christmas hopefully, will poss still have a tipple on the rare occasions I go out


----------



## The Brewer (5 Jan 2015)

Just phoned and ordered a Specialized sl4 as I can now afford one 

After stopping drinking the evenings can become a bit of a loose end. I generally potter about or watch boxsets . I can thoroughly recommend Breaking Bad or The Walking Dead to while away a good few evenings


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Jan 2015)

The Brewer said:


> Just phoned and ordered a Specialized sl4 as I can now afford one
> 
> After stopping drinking the evenings can become a bit of a loose end. I generally potter about or watch boxsets . I can thoroughly recommend *Breaking Bad* or The Walking Dead to while away a good few evenings


Breaking Bad was an outstanding series so I'll second that. Tks for The Walking Dead suggestion.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2015)

I found Breaking Bad went perfectly with a nice Argentinian malbec (5 days in to 31 days alcohol free and starting to dream of a nice glass of red)

Gonna start the Sopranos tonight......with lime & soda


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Jan 2015)

You'll not be disappointed with The Sopranos; another classic.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2015)

Broughtonblue said:


> Gave up last Jan for the month, then sept to dec, starting today I'm giving up drinking at home (which is 99% of my alcohol consumption) till next christmas hopefully, will poss still have a tipple on the rare occasions I go out



Are you by any chance a member of the Broughton Wheelers?


----------



## Easytigers (5 Jan 2015)

The Brewer said:


> Just phoned and ordered a Specialized sl4 as I can now afford one
> 
> After stopping drinking the evenings can become a bit of a loose end. I generally potter about or watch boxsets . I can thoroughly recommend Breaking Bad or The Walking Dead to while away a good few evenings


Know what you mean about a loose end...started to got to bed earlier but finding that it now takes an age to get to sleep!!!


----------



## The Brewer (5 Jan 2015)

Easytigers said:


> Know what you mean about a loose end...started to got to bed earlier but finding that it now takes an age to get to sleep!!!



It does get easier and the sleep is sooooo much more refreshing, my wife even said I'm a lot less grumpy these days


----------



## Easytigers (5 Jan 2015)

The Brewer said:


> It does get easier and the sleep is sooooo much more refreshing, my wife even said I'm a lot less grumpy these days


At the moment, feeling more tired in the morning!!! Hoping that this will change as I was hoping to feel energised!


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2015)

no alcohol today, and don't feel like having any . am bloody shattered though , forgot how much the commute tires me and makes me sleep without the need for any other assistance


----------



## Saluki (5 Jan 2015)

Bearing in mind that I don't really drink anyway but sometimes feel like a fancy a glass of something, I thought that I'd just stop drinking altogether. I chucked half a bottle of white away on New Year's eve and decided to see if not drinking at all, makes any difference to my life.
Normally I have one or 2 bottles of wine a month but don't necessarily drink it all. A bottle can last me 3 days and then I tend to tip out the last glass worth as it's generally getting a bit vinegar-y by then.


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> Bearing in mind that I don't really drink anyway but sometimes feel like a fancy a glass of something, I thought that I'd just stop drinking altogether. I chucked half a bottle of white away on New Year's eve and decided to see if not drinking at all, makes any difference to my life.
> Normally I have one or 2 bottles of wine a month but don't necessarily drink it all. A bottle can last me 3 days and then I tend to tip out the last glass worth as it's generally getting a bit vinegar-y by then.


leave it another day and you don't need to buy white wine vinegar ever again !


----------



## Plax (6 Jan 2015)

I went sober for October. Was easy enough but I pretty much instantly got a bad cold and cough which I didn't shake off in its entirety until sometime in November. So I felt shite and tired even without alcohol. 
Good luck to those giving it up altogether. I stopped for about 18 months several years ago, but I've decided I like my wine too much to stop altogether again. Gotta have some bad habits in your old age .


----------



## Broughtonblue (6 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Are you by any chance a member of the Broughton Wheelers?


No sorry, never heard of them


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2015)

Broughtonblue said:


> No sorry, never heard of them



Ah, and I think I've asked you this before! I sometimes visit a village pub in a place called Broughton in the Lake District.


----------



## Broughtonblue (7 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ah, and I think I've asked you this before! I sometimes visit a village pub in a place called Broughton in the Lake District.


My name is a combination of the village I live in in Leicester and the fact that Leicester play in blue!


----------



## Broughtonblue (7 Jan 2015)

Just some personal info for all you that are quitting, last year I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and cholesterol. Doc wanted to put me on tablets there and then. I wasn't keen so packed in drinking completely for 3 months as I recently stated on here. Went for results of recheck today after another battery of blood tests and a 24hr blood pressure fitting and all is back to normal, just shows what damage it is doing that can't be seen besides the obvious damage (weight gain) I also lost a stone and dropped a waist size in the process!


----------



## david k (10 Jan 2015)

Each time i go the docs they remark on my blood pressure being high but it might be because im at the docs? every time i check it its high, since i'm off the ale for a bit on on the 5 2 diet  to get some weight off i'm going to check it again in a couple of months

This machine we have at work which measures weight blood pressure BMI etc and seems quite sophisticated said it was very very high! when i check the symptoms which are rare as its not really associated with known symptoms i do get the blurred vision, palpatations etc. so things are adding up, maybe its not thyroid under/over medication, maybe its blood pressure?

i reduced my alcohol intake a lot last year, maybe its got to come down more


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Jan 2015)

david k said:


> Each time i go the docs they remark on my blood pressure being high but it might be because im at the docs? every time i check it its high, since i'm off the ale for a bit on on the 5 2 diet  to get some weight off i'm going to check it again in a couple of months
> 
> This machine we have at work which measures weight blood pressure BMI etc and seems quite sophisticated said it was very very high! when i check the symptoms which are rare as its not really associated with known symptoms i do get the blurred vision, palpatations etc. so things are adding up, maybe its not thyroid under/over medication, maybe its blood pressure?
> 
> i reduced my alcohol intake a lot last year, maybe its got to come down more


Alcohol may well have a bearing on this, but I think you should make an appointment to see your GP ASAP, and discuss your symptoms with him/her.


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Alcohol may well have a bearing on this, but I think you should make an appointment to see your GP ASAP, and discuss your symptoms with him/her.


This . Not Monday but now if they have a Saturday surgery. 

Back on topic I had some wine yesterday , was looking forward to it when I got home. I didn't enjoy it though and mot really bothered about having anything today watching the rugby. More interested in cooking something good for tea .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2015)

I caved! I had a couple of beers after band practice on Wednesday, beer is just so damn good at helping me wind down after flexing the musical parts of my brain. But I'm not looking at the volume of booze I drank and really don't think I'll be cranking it back up.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jan 2015)

For anyone who has a drink problem and really feels they need to give up the alcohol completely, I wouldn't recommend this thread, so don't be mislead by it's title.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2015)

The Jogger said:


> For anyone who has a drink problem and really feels they need to give up the alcohol completely, I wouldn't recommend this thread, so don't be mislead by it's title.



Well indeed. I'm not sure a forum is the best place for any medical advice.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Jan 2015)

It's not the medical advice that makes this forum thread worth reading: it's the first-hand accounts of all the good things that occur when you give up the alcohol. I know it helped my health.


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> It's not the medical advice that makes this forum thread worth reading: it's the first-hand accounts of all the good things that occur when you give up the alcohol. I know it helped my health.


Interesting, in what ways?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2015)

speccy1 said:


> Interesting, in what ways?


I know you were asking victor, but in my case ...

I have gone from borderline morbidly obese to a healthy size (60+ pounds loss). That is not entirely due to cutting out booze because I have also been doing a 5:2 fasting diet. If I were still drinking, I think my weight gain would have stopped, but I wouldn't have lost much.

I don't have a hangover every day!

I feel less depressed.

I have more energy.

Most importantly - I haven't died!  (As most people on CC must know by now, I nearly did a couple of years ago and alcohol abuse was likely to have been a big contributing risk factor.)


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Jan 2015)

I suspect I would not be here now if I hadn't stopped drinking over 10 years ago. If you want an added incentive try adding up the financial cost of your drinking - even moderate consumption over a year will add up to £1K+ bike.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> I suspect I would not be here now if I hadn't stopped drinking over 10 years ago. If you want an added incentive try adding up the financial cost of your drinking - even moderate consumption over a year will add up to £1K+ bike.



Yup! Especially if you like the good stuff


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jan 2015)

It's been over a month since I've had a pint. Unless 85/15 (x3) shandys count. For some reason last night and today I've craved a pint. Not planning on giving in though, and unlike others have posted I've gained weight due to binging sugary shoot - I know this is temporary though.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I know you were asking victor, but in my case ...
> 
> I have gone from borderline morbidly obese to a healthy size (60+ pounds loss). That is not entirely due to cutting out booze because I have also been doing a 5:2 fasting diet. If I were still drinking, I think my weight gain would have stopped, but I wouldn't have lost much.
> 
> ...



Indeed Colin I remember when we all started talking about the 5:2 on here / calorie restriction threads, it certainly knocked a few pounds off a lot on here. As for the drink I've been sober a few years now but at the start you need to hear success stories on giving it up and not drink stories. There is certainly nothing wrong with this thread but it wouldn't be my first* port* of call if I was trying to seriously give up.


----------



## david k (11 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Well indeed. I'm not sure a forum is the best place for any medical advice.


Are you sure there Andrew? I've stopped going to the doctor since finding this forum, it has all the medical advice and expertise I need. Which poster does prescriptions?


----------



## subaqua (11 Jan 2015)

david k said:


> Are you sure there Andrew? I've stopped going to the doctor since finding this forum, it has all the medical advice and expertise I need. Which poster does prescriptions?


i can get little blue diamond shaped pills if you need them ........


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jan 2015)

I only ever drink on weekends anyway so giving up for Jan is no big deal. About 6pm Friday evening I fancied a nice glass of something red (not Ribena or Vimto) but otherwise it doesn't bother me at all.

Planning a nice big family Sunday lunch on Feb 1 so hopefully someone will bring a bottle of something nice, seems a shame to complete 1 month abstinence with some cheap plonk


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2015)

subaqua said:


> i can get little blue diamond shaped pills if you need them ........



Doping that I'm sure would only be practical for recumbent riders. I was going to use the abbreviation for 'recumbent' but it would have given this post a whole different swing.


----------



## david k (11 Jan 2015)

subaqua said:


> i can get little blue diamond shaped pills if you need them ........


just been out for a ride and think i do


----------



## petergc (16 Jan 2015)

Well after 7 months drink free I feel amazing. The picture shows a year apart from 08/01/14 to 08/01/14 and 7months of no drink. I'm not on any specific diet, I just have 6 smaller meals a day and still snack a lot.


----------



## Sandra6 (16 Jan 2015)

I'm a bit late to the party but mr6 and I have been dry for January. 
I've been drinking more and more this year, not vast quantities but more frequently, so thought I could do with a break. Not sure I'm benefitting on a calorie front because I'm substituting with pop, but I'm sure my liver appreciates it.


----------



## The Brewer (16 Jan 2015)

Tesco have started to stock Brewdog's Nanny State. Really nice alcohol free beer, very hoppy and a welcomed change from pop and soda water


----------



## subaqua (16 Jan 2015)

The Brewer said:


> Tesco have started to stock Brewdog's Nanny State. Really nice alcohol free beer, very hoppy and a welcomed change from pop and soda water



oooooooooh , heads to tesco so saturday can be dry. 

I realise its the taste i like . not the feeling of being drunk . is there anything that tastes the same as beer but doesnt get me wazzered. 1st person to say barbican can do one. that was worse than clausthaler and that was horrible


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jan 2015)

There are some decent alcohol free beers around in supermarkets these days. You really have to just shop around to find one to your taste. But read the label carefully, as the alcohol content varies widely. Some have as much as 0.5% abv and are still called "alcohol free". I had some of one of those by mistake and I could immediately detect the alcohol in it. Personally, that's too much for me (personal opinion only) whereas Barvaria, which I quite like, is (I think) max 0.05% which I'm quite happy with.


----------



## david k (24 Jan 2015)

I like the alcohol free beers. After about three or four you get fed up though

Three weeks today since I had a beer, still have plenty in the house from xmas


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Jan 2015)

david k said:


> I like the alcohol free beers. After about three or four you get fed up though
> 
> Three weeks today since I had a beer, still have plenty in the house from xmas


If you are serious about stopping get rid of the stock. I've no desire for alcohol free anymore. Plenty of better tasting drinks. Though I don't think I drink anywhere near the volume of liquid I did when I drank. I don't think my stomach would allow it now.


----------



## david k (24 Jan 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> If you are serious about stopping get rid of the stock. I've no desire for alcohol free anymore. Plenty of better tasting drinks. Though I don't think I drink anywhere near the volume of liquid I did when I drank. I don't think my stomach would allow it now.


I don't want to quit full stop, I love a drink with fiends particularly in summer, just want to cut down and lose some weight so I've put the stash away for now, I feel better without alcohol. It I do enjoy a drink, I was brought up in that culture


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> If you are serious about stopping get rid of the stock. I've no desire for alcohol free anymore. Plenty of better tasting drinks. Though I don't think I drink anywhere near the volume of liquid I did when I drank. I don't think my stomach would allow it now.



I like the fact I have a cupboard full of alcohol and I am not touching it in the week. and have cut down a huge amount at the weekend too.


----------



## The Jogger (24 Jan 2015)

subaqua said:


> I like the fact I have a cupboard full of alcohol and I am not touching it in the week. and have cut down a huge amount at the weekend too.



For people who haven't got a drink problem and just want to cut back, that is absolutely fine but for people who have a problem and really need to give up then the advice from youngoldbloke would make more sense in that getting rid of the temptation.


----------



## Ed Phelan (29 Jan 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> There are some decent alcohol free beers around in supermarkets these days. You really have to just shop around to find one to your taste. But read the label carefully, as the alcohol content varies widely. Some have as much as 0.5% abv and are still called "alcohol free". I had some of one of those by mistake and I could immediately detect the alcohol in it. Personally, that's too much for me (personal opinion only) whereas Barvaria, which I quite like, is (I think) max 0.05% which I'm quite happy with.



In my experience, alcohol free beers rarely actually contain no alcohol, they just contain very little in comparison to your standard lagers and beers. Bavaria is quite good, as is Edinger Non Alcholholic, which tastes exactly the same as regular Erdinger. Just for the record, I'm not doing a dry January myself this year, I did it a couple of years ago and a massive well done to all you guys who have made it this far, do you feel any better off the booze?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jan 2015)

Ed Phelan said:


> In my experience, alcohol free beers rarely actually contain no alcohol, they just contain very little in comparison to your standard lagers and beers. Bavaria is quite good, as is Edinger Non Alcholholic, which tastes exactly the same as regular Erdinger. Just for the record, I'm not doing a dry January myself this year, I did it a couple of years ago and a massive well done to all you guys who have made it this far, do you feel any better off the booze?



Not particularly. It helps shed a few pounds after Xmas but I haven't felt any health benefits and I've been doing dry Januarys for about 15 years. I have no problem giving up for a month but I wouldn't want to give up permanently. It's one of my life's pleasures


----------



## Glow worm (29 Jan 2015)

Another late joiner here. Going for a dry February for the 2nd year running. Would have done January but too much going on socially. Poor excuse I know!


----------



## david k (29 Jan 2015)

Ed Phelan said:


> In my experience, alcohol free beers rarely actually contain no alcohol, they just contain very little in comparison to your standard lagers and beers. Bavaria is quite good, as is Edinger Non Alcholholic, which tastes exactly the same as regular Erdinger. Just for the record, I'm not doing a dry January myself this year, I did it a couple of years ago and a massive well done to all you guys who have made it this far, do you feel any better off the booze?



I feel a lot better, my blood pressure goes high when I'm not careful, I think I feel better as that has dropped a lot


----------



## The Brewer (29 Jan 2015)

I was just thinking on my way home that its six months since I last had a drink  
Missed it a good few times especially at social gatherings, but manage with other drinks. Can't see myself drinking like I used to any more, in fact can't see myself drinking again


----------



## Ed Phelan (30 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Not particularly. It helps shed a few pounds after Xmas but I haven't felt any health benefits and I've been doing dry Januarys for about 15 years. I have no problem giving up for a month but I wouldn't want to give up permanently. It's one of my life's pleasures


 
I hear that! I would like to do a dry month but I never seem to find the right time.


----------



## Sandra6 (30 Jan 2015)

Who'll be celebrating a month dry with a beer or two tomorrow?! 
I haven't missed the drink at all, but I haven't really been out anywhere to be tempted. Mr6 and I have eaten out but i often don't drink if he's driving. Going out with friends would've been more of a test. 
Can't say I feel healthier though and I haven't lost any weight. 
Wonder if I can go fat free in February?!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

Finished the month, no problem.

Enjoying a really good German Riesling now


----------



## speccy1 (1 Feb 2015)

I binned the alcohol on boxing day, come right through January without missing it (quite the opposite!), and now onwards indefinitely. Only time a fancy a beer is Friday evenings when I`m finished for the week, other than that............pffffffffffff


----------



## The Jogger (2 Feb 2015)

Just stick with it , a day at a time, much easier that way.


----------



## Glow worm (8 Feb 2015)

8 days in to my dry February. So far so good and not been tempted yet. Nice riding on a Sunday morning earlier with no hint of the wine flu!


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2015)

Glow worm said:


> 8 days in to my dry February. So far so good and not been tempted yet. Nice riding on a Sunday morning earlier with no hint of the wine flu!



Same here, dry Feb.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Feb 2015)

That's it - will be knocking the dry February firmly on the head later on tonight. My damn leg muscle (quads) pain has come back with a vengeance and it's been 10 days of pain now. I can barely walk let alone cycle. I had wondered if the grog might have set it off in the past but it clearly is not related. Managed 3 dry weeks and I've lost a few pounds which is good but generally feel awful - so a few beers is unlikely to make things any worse!


----------



## mikeruss (21 Feb 2015)

Hi add me to the list. I am aiming to do buttertubs sportive on May 16th. This is my goal for 2015. I decided to quit the booze from January 1st 2015 to help fitness. Dry January done, now into free February.


----------



## mikeruss (21 Feb 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> As I bimble around the forum I note that there are several of us quitting the demon drink in the new year. So I thought it might be productive and encouraging for us to share experiences.
> 
> I'm quittin' because I've had a series of rotten colds since September that have really put a dent in my fitness, and therefore in the new year I want to get back to my ideal weight and fitness, and beer, wine and spirits will not help me achieve this.
> 
> ...


mikeruss


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Feb 2015)

Oh wow, great so see so many of you doing well!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Feb 2015)

mikeruss said:


> mikeruss



Sorry, I stopped keeping track a while back


----------



## david k (4 Mar 2015)

Two months now with only one drink at a whisky tour! I just had a few good tasters that's all honest


----------



## Rustybucket (4 Mar 2015)

Im on 241 days - would like to say ive saved money from not buying booze - but just end up spending more on cycling - as Im getting out on my bike more!!!


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2015)

Packed up any kind of alcahol for good, the repercussions on the guts and anyone within 20 paces is not worth the momentary happiness.


----------



## edindave (7 Mar 2015)

Still off it since Hogmanay. A couple of Erdinger Alkoholfrei lined up for this evening. 

Roll on April and a week in Mallorca for a drinking cycle training camp.


----------



## Lemond (10 Mar 2015)

292 days for me. Was planning on drinking a glass a Champagne when I cycle into Paris in July, but now I'm not sure I want to. One whiff of the barmaid's apron and I think I would be flat on my back.


----------



## Lemond (22 Apr 2015)

341 days dry. Cakes, biscuits, sweets and crisps also now on the nil by mouth list.


----------



## Roscoe (22 Apr 2015)

1 year 4 months, don't miss it at all now and doubt I'll ever go back. Ginger Beer for the win!

Just need to crack my snack addiction and I should lose the extra 3kg's I'm carrying...................maybe


----------



## glenn forger (22 Apr 2015)

Nine months. The evenings are much longer than I remember.


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Bee dry for nearly 3 years. Just wish I could quit the smokes as easily.


----------



## david k (23 Apr 2015)

3 1/2 months for me, don't miss it as much as I thought I would, do miss the company and banter that comes with it though, will be drinking again in another month


----------



## Smithbat (23 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> Bee dry for nearly 3 years. Just wish I could quit the smokes as easily.


Sorry to interrupt but have you tried something called Champix? I gave up using it nearly 7 years ago,I smoked for 20 odd years and I went from 30 a day to nothing in about 6 weeks. I can honestly say that I have not seriously craved a cigarette since. I got it from my doctor after my dad used it and gave up after smoking for 50 years. Be warned though, the dreams you have are amazing while taking it!


----------



## busman (23 Apr 2015)

Yeah I tried Champix but it didn't work for me. I'm trying it the old fashioned way. Good old will power. Not had one in 16 days.


----------



## Smithbat (23 Apr 2015)

16 days is brillant, they say the first two weeks are the hardest so you are on the homeward stretch now.


----------



## Tanis8472 (23 Apr 2015)

Champix really freaked me out. Am going to quit again soon.

As for drinking, I hardly touch a drop (mostly on holiday).
I had a visit from my sister yesterday. She has been diagnosed with liver disease, brought on my drinking wine.
More than she should, but would not class her as alcoholic.

Now just for me to stop the smoking.


----------



## Smithbat (23 Apr 2015)

The dreams I had on Champix were truly amazing! It worked for me though, I cannot believe how much better off I am now. The difference in your pocket is frightening


----------



## Lemond (18 May 2015)

Just passed 365 days off the booze.


----------



## toeknee (18 May 2015)

Well done busman, I'm 4 years in July not smoking, just wish I could quit the booze as easy, drink most nights, ( lager)
Putting weight on , off work with depression, ( week 4 ), got a crackin bike and ride buddy's , havnt been out for 4 weeks, 
Just sinking deeper in to it am afraid, can't see a way out at the moment.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 May 2015)

toeknee said:


> Well done busman, I'm 4 years in July not smoking, just wish I could quit the booze as easy, drink most nights, ( lager)
> Putting weight on , off work with depression, ( week 4 ), got a crackin bike and ride buddy's , havnt been out for 4 weeks,
> Just sinking deeper in to it am afraid, can't see a way out at the moment.



Reach out and talk to someone.


----------



## david k (18 May 2015)

Since 3rd Jan I've had 5 beers and 4 gin and tonics in total, spread over three drinking sessions.

Happy with that over 4 1/2 months


----------



## Garry A (21 May 2015)

Just noticed this. Not a drop since 11th January. Don't miss it, other things I'd rather be doing.


----------



## iamRayRay (21 May 2015)

I had a beer round my neighbours place on Sunday. Before then, I think it was 2 months ago when friends came round... Before that I'd say January possibly.

Have drunk 3 times this year. All in moderation.

Do I count the wine I put in food


----------



## david k (20 Jun 2015)

Well I've had a few drinks but only been drunk once this year so far

Happy with that, feel much better, hate missing days through hangovers

I don't mind lazy days sober, feel like I'm resting but wasting a day because I'm hungover is such a waste


----------



## yello (21 Jun 2015)

I'm seriously thinking of quitting. Been considering it for a few years now, and have cut back in that time but...

For me, the issue is twofold; what person I'll become after a drink or two, and the uncertainty regarding day after.

Drinking effects me negatively sometimes. I can get down, argumentative and generally unpleasant. I don't like me when I'm like that.

I can have 2 glasses of wine and feel like sh*t the following day. Not always but sometimes, and happening more frequently. Not hungover per se either, just run down and not 100%.

I don't like the lottery that drinking has become for me, the uncertainty of how it'll effect me. So I reckon I'm going to stop. Shame, I like a drink and will miss it. But it's not worth it anymore.

I see a problem in transitioning, getting others to accept that I no longer drink. My wife still asks (out of politeness) if I want a glass of wine with dinner, even though she knows I'm wanting to stop. Friends pour wine as I walk through the door. It's just accepted that I drink. That'll be a hurdle to clear but after that it should be okay.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jun 2015)

I've drunk a lot less over the last 12 months than I did in the previous 12 months. It's only that the gaps in between are getting longer though, I still have a "I've started so I'll finish" issue where I'll drink 12 cans in a night, go the pub the following lunchtime then 12 cans that evening. That's a weekend so I'll not drink on the Sunday to prepare for work Monday but my hangovers now last 3 or 4 days. Once I've had a weekend, I'll probably stop for 2 or 3 weeks then do it again. I doubt this is healthy.

Anyway I haven't had a drink since last Sunday and the OH would like me to have an extended break so that's the current intention. Problem is after 3 weeks, I forget how bad the hangovers are.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> I see a problem in transitioning, getting others to accept that I no longer drink..


FWIW I anticipated problems like that, but encountered absolutely none. 7 years now, I think.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Dec 2015)

Here we go again 

I pretty much stopped drinking beer at home a few months ago, but more to do with shifting my gut than anything else. I've been diagnosed with IBS so booze ain't going to help that at all.


----------



## martint235 (29 Dec 2015)

So I'm on day 2 of what's looking like it will be a 3 day hangover. After multiple failures though I can't decide whether to give up in the New Year or try a different tack of "less quantity but better quality" beer. Will see how I feel on Thursday/Friday although I can't have a great deal at New Year as I'm on call.


----------



## Saluki (29 Dec 2015)

What about 'Dry January' @martint235 ? I did this last year, then forgot about it until I'd got through dry February, March, April, May, June, July and August. I had a small Single Malt at the end of September, a Glass of wine last week and I think a small blackberry vodka about 4 weeks ago.

I'm all for Dry January again, it's done wonders for my weight loss. No hangovers either.
As for my friends, only one kept saying 'one drink won't hurt you', I just make sure that I don't go out in the evening with him. That's that sorted out.


----------



## martint235 (29 Dec 2015)

Saluki said:


> What about 'Dry January' @martint235 ? I did this last year, then forgot about it until I'd got through dry February, March, April, May, June, July and August. I had a small Single Malt at the end of September, a Glass of wine last week and I think a small blackberry vodka about 4 weeks ago.
> 
> I'm all for Dry January again, it's done wonders for my weight loss. No hangovers either.
> As for my friends, only one kept saying 'one drink won't hurt you', I just make sure that I don't go out in the evening with him. That's that sorted out.


I might give it another go. For some reason the actual stopping is quite easy, it's the staying stopped. It always seems to be around the 3 week mark. The trouble with Jan is that it's got SWMBO birthday in it and we tend to go out.

Also with a fair bit of alcohol currently in the house, I tend to think "If I'm not stopping for ever, there's no point stopping at all" and I'd be loathe to throw away the stuff we've got now. As I said I'll probably get through the New Year period without anything as I'm on call till the 5th Jan.

I do really like hangover free weekends though!


----------



## subaqua (29 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> I might give it another go. For some reason the actual stopping is quite easy, it's the staying stopped. It always seems to be around the 3 week mark. The trouble with Jan is that it's got SWMBO birthday in it and we tend to go out.
> 
> Also with a fair bit of alcohol currently in the house, I tend to think "If I'm not stopping for ever, there's no point stopping at all" and I'd be loathe to throw away the stuff we've got now. As I said I'll probably get through the New Year period without anything as I'm on call till the 5th Jan.
> 
> I do really like hangover free weekends though!



This is the bit for me. having the one is a non starter as it inevitably leads to






and we have shedloads of good stuff in that i really cant get rid of. 

i might try dry January from the 4th onwards . just need loads of sparkling water to help me through the first few weeks


----------



## martint235 (29 Dec 2015)

subaqua said:


> This is the bit for me. having the one is a non starter as it inevitably leads to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Once I've started there's no point me even pretending I'm going to stop. And it usually takes something important for me to stop. For example on Sunday was having a few beers but was already thinking "Tuesday is a go to work day, no ifs no buts as I need to collect the duty phone", otherwise I'd have been on the lash yesterday too and working from home today.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> So I'm on day 2 of what's looking like it will be a 3 day hangover. After multiple failures though I can't decide whether to give up in the New Year or try a different tack of "less quantity but better quality" beer. Will see how I feel on Thursday/Friday although I can't have a great deal at New Year as I'm on call.



I drink a far higher quality of beer since I stopped drinking beer . On the very rare occasion that I have a beer at home it's usually a bottle of Leffe or some other quality Belgium beer. This has also crossed over into gig drinking. Sadly the pubs I go to don't stock Belgium beer but they do sell very high quality real ales. I went to a gig a couple of days ago and drank more ale than I would have done lager, didn't fall over and felt totally fine in the morning. Shame it's so peggin expensive though!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Dec 2015)

It's interesting we're talking about having good stuff we don't want to go to waste, I've just realised I used to feel the same about tobacco! That seems insane looking back now!

We don't tend to have any booze in the house anyway. The case I bought from naked wines is all gone and there's almost zero chance I'll want to drink the two bottles of Hardys someone left here after Christmas Day


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Dec 2015)

Remove temptation - just throw it out or give it away now - if you're serious you'll have to later. And just think of how much money you'll be saving in the future anyway - new bike this time next year, maybe?


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Dec 2015)

I'm giving up drinking midweek and only having a social drink once a week. I need to shift some winter timber and up the mileage ready for the longer days in the saddle


----------



## subaqua (31 Dec 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Remove temptation - just throw it out or give it away now - if you're serious you'll have to later. And just think of how much money you'll be saving in the future anyway - new bike this time next year, maybe?


If I buy another bike my wife will kill me.


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2015)

I've only really been drinking in December I'll be stoping again in Jan and only having the occasional drink when out socially. Up until the grand final in October I had only drunk on 3 or 4 occasions last year, I'm aiming for something similar rather than quitting.
Finished last year Xmas beer a fortnight ago! My advice is not throw your beer away just leave it where it is, when your ready for a beer have one if you want one


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2015)

david k said:


> I've only really been drinking in December I'll be stoping again in Jan and only having the occasional drink when out socially. Up until the grand final in October I had only drunk on 3 or 4 occasions last year, I'm aiming for something similar rather than quitting.
> Finished last year Xmas beer a fortnight ago! My advice is not throw your beer away just leave it where it is, when your ready for a beer have one if you want one


Yeah, the plan is to keep the beer. I'm aiming to cut out the 12 cans of Kronenbourg sessions and put a real effort into "just a couple of something really nice". Will see how it goes.

Not counting the beer, there's about one glass of brandy; a bottle and a half of port; two bottles of fizz; a bottle of red left in the house. The port will go in the cupboard till next year, I'll probably drink the brandy tonight, SWMBO can have the fizz and the red will probably stay in the rack until a rare day when I feel like a wine.

I also find the pressure of "I'm never drinking again" just builds whereas this new idea (to me) of quality over quantity seems easier. If I said (as I often do) I'm stopping drinking tomorrow, that's it, it makes me ill etc. I'd already be starting to worry over "but what about those really hot days in the garden/out on the bike" or "what about when I go North for a week" etc. I know it's meant to be a day at a time but my thought processes still stray.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2015)

The quality thing works well for me. I never puposefully get drunk anyway, it's an unfortunate side affect.


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Yeah, the plan is to keep the beer. I'm aiming to cut out the 12 cans of Kronenbourg sessions and put a real effort into "just a couple of something really nice". Will see how it goes.
> 
> Not counting the beer, there's about one glass of brandy; a bottle and a half of port; two bottles of fizz; a bottle of red left in the house. The port will go in the cupboard till next year, I'll probably drink the brandy tonight, SWMBO can have the fizz and the red will probably stay in the rack until a rare day when I feel like a wine.
> 
> I also find the pressure of "I'm never drinking again" just builds whereas this new idea (to me) of quality over quantity seems easier. If I said (as I often do) I'm stopping drinking tomorrow, that's it, it makes me ill etc. I'd already be starting to worry over "but what about those really hot days in the garden/out on the bike" or "what about when I go North for a week" etc. I know it's meant to be a day at a time but my thought processes still stray.



For me I stopped drinking in Jan and after a couple of weeks stopped missing it and found I had so much time without hangovers I didn't want to go back. I did drink when out with friends or going to a party but not every time, I have been selective.
I have been drinking what and when I want in December but my tolerance has dropped and therefore I'm happy with 4/5 cans rather than the 12/14 I used to drink without a problem
So it's been a win win, feel better, saved money, drinking less and less hangovers, all without having to quit entirely.
I'd maybe consider a month off which will get you in the swing


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2015)

How tastebuds change. I was at a do with a free bar recently. It was a bit noisy and I think the barman gave me a vodka and lemonade by mistake, instead of a lemonade. One sip tasted to me how I would imagine a mixture of cat urine and petrol would taste.

Or perhaps he just didn't like the look of me and gave me a cat urine and petrol cocktail.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2015)

david k said:


> I'd maybe consider a month off which will get you in the swing


Once I've had a month off, I really start to crave which is weird I know. As I explained to my doc (I do tend to be honest with her), I'm not sure if I'm in a better or worse place. Binge drinking as in not during the week then splurging at weekends is meant to be really bad for you. I tend not to drink for 3 weeks then go on the lash for a weekend. Probably not good. I can honestly say that my year on year alcohol intake is definitely heading in the right direction though.

The other thing I found with committing to the "I'm never drinking again" is that when you fail, the self-loathing or self-pitying is the often the worst bit of it.

Going to give the new idea a go. Might work, might not work, then again heart doc may take it entirely out of my hands.


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Once I've had a month off, I really start to crave which is weird I know. As I explained to my doc (I do tend to be honest with her), I'm not sure if I'm in a better or worse place. Binge drinking as in not during the week then splurging at weekends is meant to be really bad for you. I tend not to drink for 3 weeks then go on the lash for a weekend. Probably not good. I can honestly say that my year on year alcohol intake is definitely heading in the right direction though.
> 
> The other thing I found with committing to the "I'm never drinking again" is that when you fail, the self-loathing or self-pitying is the often the worst bit of it.
> 
> Going to give the new idea a go. Might work, might not work, then again heart doc may take it entirely out of my hands.


It's the other way with me, my cravings stop after a few weeks, the things I miss are the occasional day or night out with the lads watching rugby or similar, it's the company of friends rather than the beer that I miss, if I don't refuse that of myself then it works well, has done for me this year so I want to repeat in 2016 also


----------



## midliferider (31 Dec 2015)

david k said:


> It's the other way with me, my cravings stop after a few weeks, the things I miss are the occasional day or night out with the lads watching rugby or similar, it's the company of friends rather than the beer that I miss, if I don't refuse that of myself then it works well, has done for me this year so I want to repeat in 2016 also



Do you mean to say you can not have the company of friends without the beer?
If so, is it because they want you to drink or you feel the need to drink?


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2015)

midliferider said:


> Do you mean to say you can not have the company of friends without the beer?
> If so, is it because they want you to drink or you feel the need to drink?


Ha ha no not at all, just saying I like having a day or evening out drinking with friends, I can still see them out walking, cycling, rugby matches etc. But cut out or down on nights out when I'm trying to reduce drinking. In fact I didn't miss them that much that I wanted to go out each week, probably after 6 months of staying in and finding other interesting things to do I did fancy a good night out with friends. 

Come to think of it I think it's the environment that often influences decisions, so if you change the environment it's easier to change the habits


----------



## subaqua (31 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> Yeah, the plan is to keep the beer. I'm aiming to cut out the 12 cans of Kronenbourg sessions and put a real effort into "just a couple of something really nice". Will see how it goes.
> 
> Not counting the beer, there's about one glass of brandy; a bottle and a half of port; two bottles of fizz; a bottle of red left in the house. The port will go in the cupboard till next year, I'll probably drink the brandy tonight, SWMBO can have the fizz and the red will probably stay in the rack until a rare day when I feel like a wine.
> 
> I also find the pressure of "I'm never drinking again" just builds whereas this new idea (to me) of quality over quantity seems easier. If I said (as I often do) I'm stopping drinking tomorrow, that's it, it makes me ill etc. I'd already be starting to worry over "but what about those really hot days in the garden/out on the bike" or "what about when I go North for a week" etc. I know it's meant to be a day at a time but my thought processes still stray.


if the port has been opened then it needs consuming within a few days ( 2 weeks tops) or it really does get awful. I had to sack one butler for that offence. 

if you have stuff not opened leave it in the cupboard and put something in front of it. 

my downfall is I have Londis constipation ( I cant pass the local one ) and end up with 6 cans of Pils or some bottles of real ale as they are 4 for £6.


----------



## speccy1 (31 Dec 2015)

I did the first half of this year with no problem, then I cycled out to my nan`s on one warm summer`s evening (remember them?) and she offered me a cold one, I couldn`t refuse, but that was the end of it!

I`ve been "indulging" a bit more than I should do over the last 2-3 months due to family problems which I won`t rabbit on about here. Had some good news today and all is now well on that front, so having my last few real ales tonight and back on the wagon tomorrow for.........well indefinitely probably.

Looking forward to it


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2015)

subaqua said:


> if the port has been opened then it needs consuming within a few days ( 2 weeks tops) or it really does get awful. I had to sack one butler for that offence.
> .


Really? The one I drank last Xmas (I got new port this year) was opened about 6 years ago.


----------



## fossyant (31 Dec 2015)

I'm five weeks into not having a drop, and it looks like that will have to continue well into next year (broken back) As I'll be on early starers and driving to work, any mid week tipples will be a no no when I get back to work.


----------



## mattobrien (1 Jan 2016)

Day one done, thirty left to go...

I'm only going for January


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Really? The one I drank last Xmas (I got new port this year) was opened about 6 years ago.


A 'Late Bottled Vintage' will, allegedly, not go off if the air gets to it..


----------



## Kevoffthetee (1 Jan 2016)

Day 1 nearly over and the family have been doing their best to ruin it. Prosecco and beer have been flowing with good food but it didn't bother me.

I've got a weekend of food then the dairy and bread famine to go with dry January


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2016)

Day one, glorious failure. Great fun though; family and board games, marvellous!


----------



## Effyb4 (2 Jan 2016)

I'm going to give dry January a go this year. I have got into the habit of drinking a bit too much. I think I am going to find this tough. I did finish off the last of a bottle of wine we started before the challenge began (about half a glass), but now it will be soft drinks only for the rest of January.


----------



## subaqua (2 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> A 'Late Bottled Vintage' will, allegedly, not go off if the air gets to it..



I thought that , but a good friend whose family is in the port business advised differently


----------



## speccy1 (2 Jan 2016)

Day 2 

This should be easy enough because I`ve stopped enjoying it of late..........


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jan 2016)

I was what I thought a heavy drinker at least six days a week, cycling was one of the culprits didn't have to worry about being OTT in the morning and it solved my hangovers PLUS it worked off some of the calories. In fact it kind of forced my commuting routine in the early days. I can't binge purely because I am a lightweight 3 large bottles on San Miguel and I am three parts to the wind. I was ill during 2014/15 and went 6+ months without a drink, now not only am I even more of a lightweight but Christ I pay for it the next morning. But the intake in terms of number of days is creeping back up. So going to take a look at abstaining again. The only comfort from the illness was the last thing I wanted to do was have a drink (or ride my bike) so I knew it wasn't as bigger problem as I thought it had become, but still pretty unhealthy, and way over the units I am supposedly allowed per week.

I also found that my Wife and I were enablers, either egging each other on in the shall we have a drink or not tonight stakes or if one wasn't really up for it they would to keep the other company all unspoken messages but we both new what was going on!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Really? The one I drank last Xmas (I got new port this year) was opened about 6 years ago.



@subaqua is right. Whilst you can drink port for ages after it's been opened it definitely loses some of its qualities after a short time. I had a nice bottle of vintage port for Xmas. Opened it on 25th, it was ll gone by 28th. Vintage port is too nice a drink to allow it to linger


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jan 2016)

I'm on a dry January as usual. Done it every year for probably the last twenty.

Motivation is the usual. I like drinking. But I should test myself to make sure there's no dependency issue. By my thinking, if I can manage a month with no problem then I'm fine. I've always managed the month without any problems at all.

Interestingly I don't feel any different health-wise having had a month off drinking. But I normally only drink Fri/Sat/Sun under normal circumstances anyway


----------



## busdennis (3 Jan 2016)

morning folks.
the Christmas booze has gone so its time to sign upto this thread. Don't intend to stop completely yet but to stop the habit of drinking in the house on a daily basis, this will reduce my alcohol in take by 90%


----------



## martint235 (3 Jan 2016)

Well so far (touches wood looking laminate stuff) my experiment has gone ok. I actually still have some of the 30 bottles of beer received on Xmas day left although it's not a true experiment yet as I'm still on call until Tuesday so there's a blocker to how much I can drink anyway. I am liking having a couple of beers in the evening and no hangover though


----------



## Kevoffthetee (3 Jan 2016)

Day 2 was a nightmare. My eldest was a complete PITA all day and my youngest is starting the potty training and life in a big boys bed. Also Newcastle were playing (badly) and I had errands to run before preparing my bike for this morning.

Suffice to say I didn't get a chance and there today has started badly as I didn't get out. Now we are getting ready to go school shoe shopping and if yesterday was anything to go by it'll be mental and I'll be needing a drink so need to stay strong.

We still have 3 bottles or quality red wine, several bottles of Budweiser, 2 bottles of vodka and I've got 2 bottles of single malt.

Should be a doddle


----------



## david k (3 Jan 2016)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Day 2 was a nightmare. My eldest was a complete PITA all day and my youngest is starting the potty training and life in a big boys bed. Also Newcastle were playing (badly) and I had errands to run before preparing my bike for this morning.
> 
> Suffice to say I didn't get a chance and there today has started badly as I didn't get out. Now we are getting ready to go school shoe shopping and if yesterday was anything to go by it'll be mental and I'll be needing a drink so need to stay strong.
> 
> ...


I like to drink at home as a relaxer and as a reward for a busy week or for doing some jobs etc. Breaking that cycle was the best thing to stop the cravings as they are mental and psychological rather than physical.
Find a new reward, I like coffee, have different types and have decaf so I don't have too much caffeine, try an Xbox or anything that fills the void
I also tried saying I will only have a beer if I go the pub, at the end of a difficult week I sometimes cannot be bothered getting ready so wouldn't bother, I gave myself a barrier, I also go the pictures a lot now, another good distraction


----------



## Spinney (3 Jan 2016)

I did a dry January the year before last (and managed 29 days!).
This time I'm not going to try completely dry, but to stick to Fri/Sat/Sun only - over the course of 2015 I got into a habit of a glass or two every night, which is not good.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (3 Jan 2016)

I've just been given a huge boost. The usually manly banter with the lads at the cycling club turned to everyones over indulgence over the festive period and how they were planning to loose weight.

All of a sudden we now have a large group on a slimming plan and a bet on who can safely loose the most weight. we are all signed up to myfitnessPal and linked to one another, there is a minimum calorie intake and also a disqualification if anyone struggles on a club run due to bad nutritional planning.

The bet - 1 alcoholic drink per participant to the winner at the end of the month 'back to drinking' bash at our local

There'll also be some other rewards we haven't worked out yet but it'll evolve around club ride performances to encourage people not to starve themselves.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2016)

The New Scientist did a short informal study here and found some short term benefits of giving up for a month.

However, it's not necessarily all good, I've read elsewhere but can't find links right now: Mainly it depends if you return to high levels of drinking afterwards. Problem drinkers may sometimes use short periods of abstention like this as a means to convince themselves that there is no problem.


----------



## PaulB (4 Jan 2016)

Andrew_Culture said:


> As I bimble around the forum I note that there are several of us quitting the demon drink in the new year. So I thought it might be productive and encouraging for us to share experiences.
> 
> I'm quittin' because I've had a series of rotten colds since September that have really put a dent in my fitness, and therefore in the new year I want to get back to my ideal weight and fitness, and beer, wine and spirits will not help me achieve this.
> 
> ...



Yeah, me. But it's no problem for me as I've done this successfully for 18 out of the last 19 Januarys. I couldn't do the millennium one as my mother died on Christmas eve and we couldn't bury her until the 6th Jan so I felt I had to drink at the wake.


----------



## busdennis (10 Jan 2016)

wasn't planning to make regular posts to this thread and was planning to use a degree of will power but after suffering one of my worst hangovers in years and losing a days cycling I need to come clean. on non drinking days this week I was pleased with 4 in the bag, so why did I drink 4 days worth last night. MUST DO BETTER


----------



## mark c (14 Jan 2016)

I done the dry January last year and i,m doing it again this year so roll on the 1st of February. Although last year i did not notice any difference in my health or well-being so this year is for the hell of it .


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jan 2016)

It might seem kinda counter intuitive, but i find having a good Spoons nearby (i have a really good one) helps cut down. I haven't had any alcohol in the house for a while. If i fancy a nice pint and a contemplative look at cylechat or whatever, i just wander out. Drinking at home is a killer in so many ways as it tends to go hand in hand with snacking. I was going to quit for january but have decided to just limit it to 1 or 2 nights a week of very moderate tippling. Test that iron self control


----------



## PaulB (18 Jan 2016)

I also think if you're going to do a month off, it would be better picking a non winter month. I always do January anyway as penance for the excess consumption over Christmas but as my mother's death hit me over the millennium, I did a full Lent instead in 2001 and noticed the weighted loss associated with zero alcohol really helped with sport. There are more events around once they days get longer and like everyone else (probably), training rides/runs also get longer so the sacrifice becomes more beneficial. Additionally, it's said your skin benefits from the rest you're giving your body but if that rest is spent in your heated home/car/workplace, as it will if you're doing a dry January, then you neutralise that benefit to some extent so it's almost certainly better to maximise those undoubted benefits by doing a spring/summer dry month and your reward will be greater.


----------



## albion (18 Jan 2016)

Well, it has been a month without booze for me now. It has been very easy, much 
as expected. 

For me, it is different. The good dry weather, with I assume low pollution, means I feel well and energetic.
My thoughts are already on whether I should allow myself sociable drinking next xmas.
I guess if I have had a few physical bad days near then, then it has to be a no.


----------



## mattobrien (26 Jan 2016)

26 days gone, 5 to go. Not that I am counting...


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jan 2016)

I'm only a weekend drinker other than special occasions so this January being a 5 weekender rather than the more common 4 has hade it drag a bit. Having said that, just this weekend to go. I doubt very much I'll have a drink on Feb 1 with it being a Monday. Rather wait for the following weekend.

Must be my 15th dry January on the bounce. As usual I feel no different. Sleeping the same, energy levels the same. Maybe lost a pound or two but that's about it


----------



## busdennis (1 Feb 2016)

well January started ok but turned into a disaster this last week so short term goal is one week


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2016)

My january switch off never happened - blame my local spoons london beer festival which i was forced to attend several times in the interests of contemporary social research. But i have moderated. And no alcohol in the house. And the myfitness pal android app is showing results. So not too bad overall.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2016)

My plan for January has gone ok, better than expected. I decided to ditch the strong continental lager (Kronenbourg) in favour of choosing better quality beers be they proper European lagers (your Erdingers, Duvels etc) or British Ales in lesser quantities. I've rediscovered my love of ales and porters that I lost in 1991 (when I moved to London and tasted Courage Directors for the first time). Now going beer shopping is like being a kid in a toy shop and I can't wait for my local 'Spoons to re-open tomorrow following a fire.

So rather than necking 12 cans of Kronie, I've had 4 or 5 decent ales of an evening which has meant no hangovers which has also meant I can have a beer on a school night too. Only downside is the number of times I wake during the night needing the loo (12 cans basically puts you out till morning).


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2016)

All done and dusted. A month alcohol-free never seems to be a big deal to me and, to be honest, I don't feel any health benefits from doing it. Maybe there are some but they must be modest.
Decided to have a couple of beers and a glass of wine last night and jolly nice they were too. Nothing now until Friday evening


----------



## david k (6 Feb 2016)

Still not had a drink since New Year's Eve 

Only missed it for the first few days


----------



## busdennis (7 Feb 2016)

no point waiting till the morning to report another failure (typing with drink in hand)
mon, tue, wed, thur no problem and never missed it, but suffering a chest infection all week = no riding, so boredom and depression set in this weekend = drink


----------



## martint235 (10 Feb 2016)

So having been up north for the weekend which brought back all my bad habits and I'm now on day 3 of an x day hangover. I now have a dilemma. I know enough of my Catholic upbringing to realise we've just entered Lent so it seems a challenging period to give up for (probably one of the reasons the tradition was brought in) I'm just uncomfortable with calling it Lent.


----------

